# Kayak Fishing Trail...



## farleybucks

for those OGF'ers that went up to the yak trail stop last weekend the results and pictures have been updated on the website...

That cold front really put a hurting on most anglers.....33 degrees the night before was a tough hand to be dealt. A couple Pennsylvania guys finished in the money as well as a couple OGF'ers. Can't wait for the next stop at Kiser Lake...hopefully the weather cooperates and there is NO wind!


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks for the update. Sounds like rough conditions up there. That cold front really shut the bass down...even down in Southern Ohio. I fished yesterday for 4 hours without a bite....that's probably a first for me. I get skunked but rarely do I fail to get one single bite. 
See you at kiser. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

It was tough fishing but I had a good time none the less. I had to hit up a local spot today just to reassure myself I was still capable of catching fish. Ended up with 12 lmb, 2 crappie, and 2 channels. Biggest LM was 17". Looking forward to kiser and think I might have a few friends joining me there also. Should be a great turn out.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Yeah that bite up their was tough....I don't think I have ever casted so much in my life without a single bite. I tried fishing fast, slow, in between....and then each with different colors, different depths...it was frustrating for sure. I even fished senko and plastic worms...and I rarely fish those! I even tried trolling for a bit. I even found a nice stretch of water in a cove that had a lot of moving water going through a overflow tube...i figured i could get a bite in the nice flow, but no dice. I get my new yak in tonight....will be hitting something up this weekend to get my mojo back!
Kiser should be a pretty good turnout...i would suspect 40 or so anglers making that event...

-Neil


----------



## yakfish

I was wishing I could have made it up there this past weekend. I plan to see you all at Kiser! Looking forward to it! 

Hey Neil, I have some Bass Jigs in the works for the Kiser event! I think they are going to turn out nice!


----------



## farleybucks

Sounds awesome!


----------



## farleybucks

Here are a couple of the fish caught by Noah, the winner of the Three Lake Throwdown last weekend....


----------



## KeithOH

Well is anyone else excited about this weekend at Kiser? It is going to be a very busy weekend for me but I cant miss out. I will me taking the day off to get out fishing with everyone.


----------



## SeanStone

KeithOH said:


> Well is anyone else excited about this weekend at Kiser? It is going to be a very busy weekend for me but I cant miss out. I will me taking the day off to get out fishing with everyone.


Ill be there. Im both excited and nervous. Im excited to get out and fish with you guys but im nervous that the fishing is going to be slow. Im strugling to break 40 inches in 3 fish on the lakes I do know down here. Maybe its just me but it seems like the last week the fish have spread out more.

Im thinking 48 inches wins the tourney.....3 16 inch fish. The big fish will be 18.5". Just my thoughts.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

Yep excited for this weekend. Prolly won't do that great fishing but just ready for a little getaway. Taking some paid vacation friday and Saturday and going up early Friday whenever the gal gets done with some test 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Ill be there. Im both excited and nervous. Im excited to get out and fish with you guys but im nervous that the fishing is going to be slow. Im strugling to break 40 inches in 3 fish on the lakes I do know down here. Maybe its just me but it seems like the last week the fish have spread out more.
> 
> Im thinking 48 inches wins the tourney.....3 16 inch fish. The big fish will be 18.5". Just my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm struggling just to get out on the water. Everything is high and muddy. That being said though I'm really excited to get on Kiser this weekend. I think its gonna be a 2 fish format. I guess 35" wins it with big fish being 19". I think everyone will catch a few in the 15" range. Kiser is a good summer lake. Top water bite should be strong so bring your frogs. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

We are aiming for a 3 fish tourney, but we also don't want to take 3 hours to "measure-in", so depending on # of entrants it is possible, but unlikely that we back it out to 2 fish.

I am guessing someone gets a 20"er early in the morning on a topwater bite.
Think anyone will get the bonus points and land one of the stripers in there? It may take an hour to land one!


----------



## SeanStone

A true striper would make my day but from the reports I have read, the odds arent very good. Then again its a small somewhat shallow lake.... it shouldn't be too hard to find them. I keep imagining a 30 pound striper crushing a surface lure....kinda like a big tarpon. Id probably wet myself if it ever happened.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I think KeithOH fishes Kiser alot and i know he has caught a few big stripers out of there, pics are on ogf somewhere


----------



## KeithOH

No topwater lily pad fishing for me. I will be sticking to my trolling. You could also add something for the crappie since the crappie fishing is better then the bass fishing at Kiser.


----------



## KatseekN

KeithOH said:


> No topwater lily pad fishing for me. I will be sticking to my trolling. You could also add something for the crappie since the crappie fishing is better then the bass fishing at Kiser.


+1. Love crappie fishing. Sorry Neil figured with a large turnout it would be 2. Seems like the turnout should be awesome. Think I'm gonna stick with top water frogs and big jigs. Big bass love both.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Sorry Neil figured with a large turnout it would be 2.


No problem....we may still go to 2. The downside of going to 2 bass is that you bring more ties into play.


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> No problem....we may still go to 2. The downside of going to 2 bass is that you bring more ties into play.


And measuring fish with mouth open/ mouth closed....tail pinched / tail not pinched may become very important. With three fish its less likely to be an issue.

In the long run youll probably have to go back and look at the top few places and scrutinize pics and measuring quality to determine who really had the best fish to break ties. It may just take as long to do 3 fish anyway. Just my o2.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

You both have excellent points. I really don't have a preference. I'll be happy just to catch fish after the last tourney. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I am sure we will be doing 3 fish...also, the check-in and measure-in locations are set:
"Check-in Location for the Kiser Kayak Classic will be at the Beach parking area (between the Marina and the campground) on the east side of the lake."
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/KiserLakeFishingMap/tabid/19528/Default.aspx


----------



## farleybucks

Check-in at 7:00AM, Measure-in at 4:00PM both at beach parking area


----------



## KeithOH

farleybucks said:


> I am sure we will be doing 3 fish...also, the check-in and measure-in locations are set:
> "Check-in Location for the Kiser Kayak Classic will be at the Beach parking area (between the Marina and the campground) on the east side of the lake."
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/KiserLakeFishingMap/tabid/19528/Default.aspx


That will be a great spot to have it. Close the campground and also the bait shop.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Too darn excited. . Already rigged up....even though I may hit up a spot closer to Dayton Friday for a warm up. Also want to practice getting fish pictures on a measuring board, pain to be sure the fish is straight and showing full length. 

For the day itself, just wanna get some bass to bring in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

LimaEyeCatcher and I will both be there on Saturday. Looking forward to it! I have to find a measuring board (and hopefully i'll get to use it!)


----------



## fishwendel2

They have them at Walmart, I believe they have the Berkley brand name on them - $9 Use a Sharpie for the 1/2 increments.


----------



## yakfish

Its looking like I'll be able to attend! Looking forward to it, should be lots of fun! I need to get a measuring board as well. Weather should be good and looks like we will have a full moon on Saturday. The fishing should be great! I haven't fished kiser in several years and I've never been on the water during the day.


----------



## Northern1

fishwendel2 said:


> They have them at Walmart, I believe they have the Berkley brand name on them - $9 Use a Sharpie for the 1/2 increments.


Lima had a Plano measure board for $9. It even has half-inches. took the yak out to Ferguson tonight to try out the new setup. Gettin ready!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Don't leave that Plano board in a car, it easily reshapes in a hot car......which is what I found out.


----------



## Northern1

Oh, thanks for the advice! I'll be sure I keep it in the garage.


----------



## farleybucks

The best board I have seen out there is the Hawg Trough...it is real easy to see in pictures...it is a bit large and cumbersome, but I stash mine under seat or behind seat...here are a couple shots of it...
















Like the one eyed carp? HAHA!


----------



## SeanStone

+1 on the hog trough. They take a beating too. Put a float on them because they will sink if dropped overboard. 

Niel.....im having a rough time getting bass in the yak lately. Was out last night and only got two.....29" combined in 4 hours. Tuesday I only got 3 fish for a total of 45". These are lakes I fish all the time. Maybe im saving all my luck for in the morning.  

I sure hope this super moon helps the bite. Gonna go back out tonight to fine tune some approaches. See you in the am. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Gonna go back out tonight to fine tune some approaches.


LOL! I say 3 fish in the 50-52" range wins...better start tuning.....
I am staying up there all weekend and fishing the lake at night during the supermoon...ready for some topwater action! Then if that gets slow maybe some cats.


----------



## Northern1

LimaEyeCatcher and I just got done loading our yaks onto the trailer. He's gotta go to Toledo for a mudhens game and I have a wedding to go to tonight or we'd be out fishing/camping tonight. Looking forward to tomorrow for the fishing and the camaraderie....don't know how much i'll sleep tonight!


----------



## Northern1

farleybucks said:


> The best board I have seen out there is the Hawg Trough...it is real easy to see in pictures...it is a bit large and cumbersome, but I stash mine under seat or behind seat...here are a couple shots of it...
> View attachment 77744
> 
> 
> View attachment 77745
> 
> 
> Like the one eyed carp? HAHA!


That looks like a sweet board. Here in Wapak, there's not a specialty store that would sell one of those within an hour. Indian Lake ProBass might have one, but I havent checked there lately.


----------



## Northern1

Got the gear and the kayaks loaded and ready to go!  Keith- I haven't met you yet, but Jim said that you told him about this. He lives 2 houses down and told me about it. So thanks man!

If anyone sees us there tomorrow, be sure to say hi- it's always nice to meet fellow OGF guys.


----------



## KeithOH

Northern1 said:


> Got the gear and the kayaks loaded and ready to go!  Keith- I haven't met you yet, but Jim said that you told him about this. He lives 2 houses down and told me about it. So thanks man!
> 
> If anyone sees us there tomorrow, be sure to say hi- it's always nice to meet fellow OGF guys.



You guys are welcome to the invite. 

I also use the Hawg Trough. I have a bungee strap hooked to the hole on the end so I don't loose it. Once it blew out of the kayak and got drug all the way to the lake and survived the ride behind my trailer dragging on the ground. It now has some rough edges but it never broke.


----------



## ascend12t2023

hello i just bought my first kayak and i was wondering if anyone could answer a couple questions for me on the dayton regioal river event, do u just check in at whitewater warehouse and then drive to where ur putting in at and fish down to the warehouse or can u get out anywhere and drive to the warehouse when your done fishing and what is the next best thing to use if your phone cant be hooked to a usb port , i do have a small video camera that has a port , would that be ok to use rules permitting


----------



## Northern1

Hey guys, I just wanted to say great work today at the Kiser Kayak Classic. Neil, Larry, and company- you guys do a fine job running the show! Neil, nice meeting you out on the water, and not making fun of me as I took 10 minutes to take the picture of my bass lol. It wasn't a smallmouth, but did look like it at first. Luckily I was able to cull out the 12 incher with that one, so the hassle was worth it! Nice Big Fish award as well! Mike, nice meeting you as well. I look forward to seeing everyone out on the circuit in the future. Jim and I will try to get some more guys from our area to attend. 

Aaron


----------



## rylan37

Just wanted to say thanks to all the guys who help put the tourney together, you really have done a grade A job with it. Had a lot of fun yesterday and the win was truly unexpected. I actually didn't catch any fish for the first 3 hours of the tourney but I finally found a pattern that was producing above average size fish. Can't wait til the next event, thanks again!


----------



## FishermanMurph

It was great finally meeting y'all from here at the event yesterday. Wish I had little better day (better day in fish not jumping off my board  That just really irks me since that's never happen before) but all in all, great day and fun racing the storm to shore. Hope to see all y'all again at the Dayton River event.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

As before the tourney was top notch... the pre-meeting on covering all the rules is a great thing and the weigh in with burgers/dogs... I have fished other bass tourney's in the big boats and never have they feed us afterwards!!! That was very welcomed and much thanks to the ladies for cookin up the grub...it was great!!!

As for getting the fish to say cheese without opening their mouth... well it proved a challenge and I too had a couple jump off the board and back into the lake... and all the cursing and coaxing would not make them come back. Go figure... none the less I caught many just not any monsters... Good job to those who did as that lake is loaded and a great yak float to boot. 

Thanks again to Neil and Company for another great event. I look forward to the next one.

--Naut-a-Byte--


----------



## farleybucks

Thanks for all the compliments....alot of work goes on behind the scenes from Travis (OGF: Yak-On), Larry (USMC Galloway), and Chase (love2kayak) to make it all happen! (not to mention the ladies that for sure help out so we can be on the water)
I will be posting a fishing report of the catches, etc later today/early tomorrow (with pics!).

Just a quick suggestion to those that had issues with the fish jumping off board and losing them....try using a combination of Hawg Trough and lip gripper. If you hold the lip gripper at a 90 degree angle to the board you can still hold the fish with the mouth closed and the hawg trough has some depth to it to help "hold" the fish. Hook1 (a sponsor has them).


> couple questions for me on the dayton regioal river event, do u just check in at whitewater warehouse and then drive to where ur putting in at and fish down to the warehouse or can u get out anywhere and drive to the warehouse when your done fishing


You have a few options: 
1. Team up and plan your own shuttle with someone else
2.Put in at a location that has a lot of flat or mostly flat water (GMR/Stillwater) and fish areas around put-in and then paddle back to put-in to take out.
3.The main sponsor Whitewater Warehouse will be offering a pick up service at designated spots. (more info to follow within next week or so)
All of the above options must be within designated fishing waters listed here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!dayton-regional-river-event/c171v


> what is the next best thing to use if your phone cant be hooked to a usb port , i do have a small video camera that has a port , would that be ok to use rules permitting


The best option is a camera that uses an SDHC memory card...if you do not have a camera that uses this type of card you need to make sure you have the cable for the camera so it can be attached to a computer. When plugged into computer make sure it doesn't need any additional software (it should appear as a drive letter when you open 'Computer' or 'My Computer').

Thanks, again and the report will be coming soon...just gathering all the info!


----------



## SeanStone

Had a blast once again guys. I ended up fishing a frog all day. Ive never had so many topwater bites. We were throwing them deep in the pads and they were smacking them out of the water. I didnt get any big ones but i caught a ton of little guys. Thanks for everything. Its well worth the 48 hours without sleep and the 6 hours of driving. Theres not many things id do that for.....and that says alot about the atmosphere you guys create. Thanks. Ill see you guys again in dayton and columbus. 

Ill have to brush up on my smallie skills before then. Lol.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

> Just a quick suggestion to those that had issues with the fish jumping off board and losing them....try using a combination of Hawg Trough and lip gripper. If you hold the lip gripper at a 90 degree angle to the board you can still hold the fish with the mouth closed and the hawg trough has some depth to it to help "hold" the fish. Hook1 (a sponsor has them).


Thanks for the tip. I need to practice that before the Dayton river event. 


I'm already doing research for the Columbus rivers which is little hard since it's not a simple drive down to check out access points (and it seems most access points I've found via GoogleEarth are used by canoe rentals). If anyone wants to meetup for some prefishing over there after the Dayton River event, drop me a line.


----------



## yakfish

Sounds like I missed out on a fantastic event again! I was all set to come up but got asked Friday night (just as I was heading home) to work Saturday. I was really looking forward to making this event and was disappointed I was unable to. Hopefully I can make this next one work. Especially since I will be able to fish familiar water!


----------



## farleybucks

> Sounds like I missed out on a fantastic event again! I was all set to come up but got asked Friday night (just as I was heading home) to work Saturday. I was really looking forward to making this event and was disappointed I was unable to. Hopefully I can make this next one work. Especially since I will be able to fish familiar water!


You did miss a good event....btw, alot of people really liked your bass jigs! I also gave you a plug at the measure-in.


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks Neil Travis Chase and Larry. I had a great time. I was lucky enough to get on em pretty early and caught a bunch of fish. I did donate all my terminal tackle to the bottom of the lake. I swam for it but it was mostly mud on the bottom. Dick (ogf: naut-a-byte) was kind enough to throw a few hooks and sinkers my way to finish out the day. As always it was a great time

Thanks Jeff B.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> You did miss a good event....btw, alot of people really liked your bass jigs! I also gave you a plug at the measure-in.


Awesome! Thanks

I just looked at the Dates for the Dayton River Event. I'm going to be in Canada so I'm going to miss that one too  It just isn't working.


----------



## Northern1

As people are posting I'm getting a good idea of who everyone is who was there from the stories after we got in for the day. That's what it's all about. I also learned some good pointers and also that a bilge pump is always necessary even when it's sunny and on a small lake. I thought I'd be crafty and take my shirt off to keep it dry. Ya that didn't work lol. I look forward to the next event!


----------



## farleybucks

I will be posting the Kiser Kayak Classic standings and fishing report later today...I was able to get the top 3 finishers to reveal their secrets! Also, will be posting ALOT of pictures.
Also if you haven't seen Amanda, Sean, and Rylan's blog it is a summary of their day on the water I highly recommend checking it out.....
http://www.esbfishing.com/


----------



## farleybucks

Tournament Wrap-Up and Fishing Report...
The Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail had its best turnout of the year at the Kiser Kayak Classic with anglers traveling from as far as Indiana, Kentucky, and West Virginia! The Classic kicked off with both great weather and water conditions. There was a light wind and fairly clear water visibility on the lake when anglers launched. Most anglers paddled straight to the lily pads and moss beds that covered large portions of the lake. Throughout the day you could hear loud surface strikes all around with some of them coming from deep within the pads and moss. Of course, as the day progressed the Trail wouldn't be complete without some type of weather event and mother nature didn't disappoint. Right in the middle of the tournament a major storm rolled across the lake offering up a little lightning, thunder, and a torrential downpour causing anglers to head for shelter. After losing an hour to the storm the anglers were back at it again and a few found a couple bass that vaulted them up in the standings. In total, there were 12 anglers out of 28 that posted their 3 bass limit (minimum of 12&#8221. A large majority of the bass were in the 13-14&#8221; range and 5 bass that were over 16&#8221; with the largest measuring in at 19&#8221;.

The final totals were:
1st place: Rylan Hayes - Peebles, OH &#8211; 14.75, 15.25, 18 = 48 Total Inches
Rylan's Strategy: &#8220;I struggled the first 3 hours and hooked two bass that were less than 12 inches, one of which spit the hook and the other flopped out of my kayak, but it wasn't 12 inches so no big deal anyway. I finally found some success on a jig n craw working the lily pad and weed edges. I got my limit in about an hour after that with a 14 inch, 14.75 inch, and a 15.25 inch fish. I did hook one that was 20 inch plus and watched it jump 2ft out of the water and spit the hook...what a heart breaker. Hard to guess weights on big bass sometimes but I would say it was in the 4-6lb range. After the rain I found the 18 inch kicker using the same method.&#8221;

2nd place: Tim Sylvester - Charleston, WV &#8211; 14, 14.25, 18.75 = 47&#8221;
Tim's Strategy: &#8220;I caught a total of 4 measurable fish. Before the storm hit I caught two fish on top water frogs. I was twitching the frogs as fast as I could across the weeds, but unlike most anglers I was fishing the frogs on top of the suspended weeds out away from the pads, moss, and weeds near the shoreline. I never caught any in the lily pads. I caught the biggest one on a Booyah pad crasher and I caught another 12&#8221;er on a Captain Ken's frog. After the storm hit I caught the two 14&#8221;ers on a zoom finesse worm rigged up wacky style. They were both caught off of logs.&#8221;

3rd place: Neil Farley - Dayton, OH &#8211; 13.25, 13.75, 19 = 46&#8221;
Neil's Strategy: &#8220;The night before the tournament I fished for about an hour at dusk with a top water hollow body frog in the pads closest to where I would be launching at the tourney. I caught three 12-14&#8221; fish, so my plan was to hit the same area to get my limit. Within the first hour I didn't have a single strike on the same frog. I started looking to see what other anglers were doing and noticed everyone was throwing top water baits and getting short strikes. I knew I had to change strategies and began throwing a chartreuse/white spinnerbait with copper willow leaf blades. Right when I changed lures I ran into Jeff Bennett and he was having the same short strike issue, and later found out he decided soon after to change to a subsurface lure too and ended up in the top 5. As soon as I switched and started casting it into the lily pad pockets I caught 3 bass between 12-13&#8221; and got my limit. After another half hour of no fish I moved out a bit farther into the deeper subsurface weed line and was ripping the same spinnerbait through the weeds. It was tedious and I had to clean off my bait just about every cast, but I landed another three bass two of which replaced my smaller bass. Soon after the 19&#8221;er hit and that made my decision easy...I am ripping spinnerbaits in the weeds the rest of the day. I ended up with another 4 fish and only one was caught after the storm, but none cracked my top 3.&#8221;

4th place: Aaron Stiger - Wapakoneta, OH &#8211; 14.5, 14.75, 15.5 = 44.75&#8221;
5th place: Jeff Bennett &#8211; Delaware, OH &#8211; 14, 14, 16.5 = 44.50&#8221;
6th place: Chase Bateson &#8211; Zanesville, OH - 13.5, 14.5, 16.25 = 44.25&#8221;
7th place: Dick Nauta &#8211; Columbus, OH - 14, 14, 15.5 = 43.5&#8221;
8/9th place: Brad Lehman &#8211; Dayton, OH &#8211; 14.25, 14.5, 14.5 = 43.25&#8221;
8/9th place: Brian Lammers &#8211; Cincinnati, OH &#8211; 13.75, 14.25, 15.25 &#8211; 43.25&#8221;
10th place: Sean Stone &#8211; Peebles, OH &#8211; 13.5, 13.5, 13.75 = 40.75&#8221;

Big Bass: Neil Farley- Dayton, OH - 19&#8221;

Bonus Trail Points: No angler was able to cash in on the bonus points by catching a 20&#8221; striped (or hybrid) bass, but Keith Ranly of Sidney, OH was just shy with a 16&#8221;er caught while trolling.


More info including the updated Trail standings and the PHOTO Gallery can be found here.....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/
Picture of winner Rylan Hayes holding one of his 3 fish and showing it on the board...


----------



## farleybucks

Runner up Tim sylvester holding up his big fish of the day ...


----------



## farleybucks

winner Rylan Hayes got his picture posted onto Kayak Angler Magazines website....
https://www.rapidmedia.com/kayak-fishing/categories/news/item/1382-katn-buckeye-trail-wrap-up.html


----------



## rylan37

Nice write up Neil! Im honored to get my pic in the magazine, really appreciate it.


----------



## SeanStone

Congrats to the top three. I know it wasnt easy.

I'll squeeze may way into the next top three. Lol. Its not too early for trash talk is it? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I'm not really familiar with Dayton area rivers but I'll be there. Look for me in the winners circle. Lol. Never to early for trash talk. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Never too early for a little trash talkin.....
Also, I will be updating the webpage in the next few days regarding camping, shuttles offered, and a scouting report on the rivers available.
This all should help you figure out a plan of attack.


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks Neil that will help a lot. I was looking at the maps you have already linked on the site last night and was wondering if each marker indicated a put in/ take out spot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Yep that would be very helpful. Im concerned mostly with launch points and take outs. I really just need to know if it can be done. Some of our access points down here are darn near cliffs. Id like to avoid any of those if possible.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Just a quick update on the next tourney...Dayton Regional River Event on July 13th....
The event page shows A LOT more info....including scouting reports, 2 shuttle options, some trip options (you can of course take any trip you want as long as it is located within the specified waters), and also a cookout provided by whitewater warehouse at the measure-in
The scouting reports should give you a good idea of what each river is like and the types of structure you should target. Be sure to check out all the maps for portages, trip lengths etc. See you there!

Event page is here....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!dayton-regional-river-event/c171v


----------



## Lostleader

I am planing on fishing the next tournament if my wife is not in delivery. I have had to work every other weekend so maybe I will get in on this. However what happens if the rivers are blown out. The weather appears to be calling for rain for the next 8-10 days.


----------



## Northern1

I thought about the rivers being blown out as well. What's the info if that happens?


----------



## SeanStone

Northern1 said:


> I thought about the rivers being blown out as well. What's the info if that happens?


Wear a lifejacket.....lol. Good question though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

We would probably reschedule weekends, hopefully we will be ok. the rivers usually drop pretty quickly this time of year so as long as we dont get any major rain a few days in advance we should be ok


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> We would probably reschedule weekends, hopefully we will be ok. the rivers usually drop pretty quickly this time of year so as long as we dont get any major rain a few days in advance we should be ok


I'm pulling for blown out rivers then! I will be getting home from Canada late on the 13th. If it is rescheduled I should be able to make it! Come on rain!!LOL!  

I'm also going to have to see how many jigs and/or spinnerbaits I can have ready before I leave. I might not be able to have 50 of them done Neal. I am working on them tonight and tomorrow evening. I am leaving Saturday morning. I will probably have my wife drop them off to you this week.


----------



## SeanStone

Hey yakfish....Amanda was throwing your bronze colored jig (3/16 oz I think....it was one of the smaller ones) yesterday and tearing the largemouth up. She had a chigger craw trailer in green pumpkin which matched nicely. I was waiting for her to catch a big one so I could take a pic with your bait in its mouth. Then she hooked a monster and after a 3 minute battle we see a 6 to 8 lb channel cat surface. I went over and tried to land it for her, got it in the yak once and then it flipped out. Went to land it a second time and the hook popped out. 

You know you have a quality lure when you can fool those cats.  I gave Amanda mine last time and told her it was too small for me. Ill be keeping mine this time around. Thanks for the jigs.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Hey yakfish....Amanda was throwing your bronze colored jig (3/16 oz I think....it was one of the smaller ones) yesterday and tearing the largemouth up. She had a chigger craw trailer in green pumpkin which matched nicely. I was waiting for her to catch a big one so I could take a pic with your bait in its mouth. Then she hooked a monster and after a 3 minute battle we see a 6 to 8 lb channel cat surface. I went over and tried to land it for her, got it in the yak once and then it flipped out. Went to land it a second time and the hook popped out.
> 
> You know you have a quality lure when you can fool those cats.  I gave Amanda mine last time and told her it was too small for me. Ill be keeping mine this time around. Thanks for the jigs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That's awesome!


----------



## farleybucks

> Hey yakfish....Amanda was throwing your bronze colored jig (3/16 oz I think....it was one of the smaller ones) yesterday and tearing the largemouth up. She had a chigger craw trailer in green pumpkin which matched nicely. I was waiting for her to catch a big one so I could take a pic with your bait in its mouth. Then she hooked a monster and after a 3 minute battle we see a 6 to 8 lb channel cat surface. I went over and tried to land it for her, got it in the yak once and then it flipped out. Went to land it a second time and the hook popped out.


Very cool!


----------



## farleybucks

Also, I drove by the Mad, Great Miami, and Stillwater this morning on the way into work and they are not as bad and blown out as I thought they would be...they are actually fishable right now, although far from ideal conditions. The GMR is at a level right now that we fish early in the spring and have had success. The forecast is calling for scattered T-storms all week, so as long as one doesn't completely blast northern side of Dayton I think we will be a go! btw, I also checked the LMR gauge and it is pretty high....that will need to drop for it to be fishable.


----------



## rustyfish

I hoping for good conditions, sorry yakfish  I am off work that weekend and excited to go. I have been wanting to go to a kayak event for a while now. Looks like I will also be able to make it to the Columbus tourney. Although I'm sure I will be far from contention, I'm looking forward to meeting some people and seeing some nice yak bass. But I really need to make some appearances so I can take home the catfish award  because Im hoping to put a 30# in the yak this year.


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> But I really need to make some appearances so I can take home the catfish award  because Im hoping to put a 30# in the yak this year.


Im gonna catch a 40.....and we both know where its coming from.  


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Im gonna catch a 40.....and we both know where its coming from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pay lake? JK. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Pay lake?


too funny...this is how i would write it up too....
Category: Catfish
Angler: Sean Stone
Body of Water: *PAYLAKE*
Caught on: Bare Hook

jk, sean!


----------



## rustyfish

Paylake ROFLMFAO.... BURN :Banane54:

Ill take the the mighty Scioto over your petting zoo any day. Go catch a 16" Goldeneye while your at it. 

Currently downloading Eye Of The Tiger onto my phone for my Shadow Boxing Victory Dance!


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Pay lake? JK.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


,...........ouch. That hurt. And how quickly everyone took advantage. And with such a low blow. You should be ashamed. 

Russ I like my zoo. I bet half my kayakwar points came from that stretch of water. Im gonna fish it till I get my white whale....that bass haunts my dreams. Im not even joking, I have relived that blow up on frog dozens of times only to wake up in a panic.

Dont act like your favorite spot is any different. They are very similar when you think about it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Petting zoo......huh?
You know of any other place you can caress a trophy flathead after spawn? It didnt say no so I figured he was willing. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

SeanStone said:


> Petting zoo......huh?
> You know of any other place you can caress a trophy flathead after spawn? It didnt say no so I figured he was willing. Lol.


Talk about a thread taking a downward spiral. This one is going to end up shut down for explicit content.


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Flathead Catfish Recovering from Spawn - YouTube
> 
> Petting zoo......huh?
> You know of any other place you can caress a trophy flathead after spawn? It didnt say no so I figured he was willing. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Did you check id to make sure she was of age? Looks a little young to me. Lol. Your gonna need your fish whisperer skills to get those bass out of these muddy rivers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Did you check id to make sure she was of age? Looks a little young to me. Lol. Your gonna need your fish whisperer skills to get those bass out of these muddy rivers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This may make things worse but....it was definitely a male (head was larger than the body) and im guessing him at somewhere near 8 years old. Sexual maturity of a flathead ranges from 4 to 6 years....with them putting on an average of 5lbs a year after age 3. A 30lb flathead would be about 8 to 10 years old on average.

I agree on needing help with bass in these rivers. However if you get familiar with your creeks you can find sections that stay much clearer than others. We found a section that is 90% rocks and it stays somewhat clear even during times like this. These spots will keep you sane in the spring...or during our summer monsoons. Thats actually where we fished yesterday. As the video shows the water was clear....high and flowing but clear.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Since we are giving people a hard time all in good fun. You guys know where I can catch Blue Bass at, I saw one on kayak wars. Are there any around Dayton? LOL


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> Since we are giving people a hard time all in good fun. You guys know where I can catch Blue Bass at, I saw one on kayak wars. Are there any around Dayton? LOL


Im lost.....I looked at kayak wars and didnt see any blue bass. I did see mr. House hasnt slowed down much. Im gonna have to kidnap his kayak for a couple months. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I just checked the river gauges and forecast: the rivers are dropping and any rain this week will come from scattered storms, so it should be game on!
For all you flat water guys, you better dust off those smallie baits!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Just did a check on a section of GMR and very fishable, just really muddy. 

Gotta let my weather geek show here and I was looking at Day 3 forecast and it looks like we maybe getting a cold front before the weekend: http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/national_forecast/natfcst.php?day=3


----------



## SeanStone

Well guys.....I'm not settling for anything less than 3rd.  

It seems that most of the rivers are going to be very urban. It will be an adventure thats for sure. I'm looking forward to taking some awesome pics fish or no fish.


----------



## Lostleader

I am hoping that this will be my first tournament with you guys. The only major set back will be if my wife goes into labor. Also does anyone team up? I had a guy from work, but he backed out due to working the races this weekend. Was wondering if this is a byofb, i figure it is.


----------



## KatseekN

I'm gonna go check it out on Friday. Maybe wet a line and check out white water warehouse.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Lostleader said:


> I am hoping that this will be my first tournament with you guys. The only major set back will be if my wife goes into labor. Also does anyone team up? I had a guy from work, but he backed out due to working the races this weekend. Was wondering if this is a byofb, i figure it is.


Some people will fish in pairs others fish solo. I have a girlfriend that follows me around. Lol. 

Im guessing for this event with portages and high water that it would be a good idea to stick close to others. There should be plenty of guys out there if you pick on of the shuttle options that are posted on buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com go to the event page for the upcoming tourney and pick one. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Was wondering if this is a byofb, i figure it is.


If you don't have anyone to join up with at check-in, let me know and I will get you matched up with someone for a float. Like Sean mentioned a lot of people will be in the same areas also.


> I'm gonna go check it out on Friday. Maybe wet a line and check out white water warehouse.


Whitewater Warehouse is closed Fridays, they will be open all day on Saturday and after the tourney while we are "measuring-in". We are meeting up north on the GMR Friday at the campground and fishing that section (not in the area of the tourney, but the same kind of water). PM me if interested


----------



## Northern1

Just curious guys, how big of an anchor do you use on the GMR? What type of anchor do you use? I know some guys use downrigger balls, others use an actual cleat. My anchor system is what i'm worried about. I'm just afraid mine wont hold as I normally just fish the Auglaize river with not a lot of current.


----------



## farleybucks

To be honest I don't even use an anchor when river fishing, I know many people do though. Most water will be slow to not moving on the GMR & Stillwater. I just find it more of a hassle than just controlling my boat to hit spot I want. 
If you do use an anchor....Your best bet is using a nylon rope attached to a chain (less likely to get hung up). You will need to determine the length of chain needed to give you enough weight to hold your yak.


----------



## Northern1

Thanks Neil. How deep is the river generally? So in other words, how long of an anchor line should I have? I think Jim and I are going to go down and check out some of the water since neither of us have been on there before, but it'll help to know so I can start getting my stuff set up properly. Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## farleybucks

Most of the rivers are generally 2-5 foot depths with a couple deeper holes thrown in......the deeper holes are typically pretty small and will allow you to anchor in 2-5 foot depths close enough to cast into them. A 10-15 foot rope would easily work. Most of the water will be flat to slow moving on the GMR. 
The GMR and Stillwater upstream of Steel Dam (dam less than 1/4 mile upstream from the Mad River confluence) has a lot of flat water with a bit deeper sections, but unless really windy from the South you normally don't drift since the current is almost nonexistant and the area is protected with trees.
What I tend to do is paddle up stream and then float back through any sections that I catch fish then repeat.


----------



## Northern1

Okay, thanks for the help. That'll make it a bit easier for navigation. I thought it was going to be rougher and more current. I was a bit nervous. Sounds like its more peaceful than anything. A lot like the river I float locally.


----------



## Love2kayak

Hope you guys didn't get hit like we did it poured last night. Looking forward to sat hope weather works out. Need a strong finish, more of a lake guy than river. Better take a pic of the standings before Saturday so I can remember the good ole days on top.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Love2kayak said:


> Hope you guys didn't get hit like we did it poured last night. Looking forward to sat hope weather works out. Need a strong finish, more of a lake guy than river. Better take a pic of the standings before Saturday so I can remember the good ole days on top.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We didnt get rain in south west ohio. Im not sure about dayton.

I hope to move up a couple positions. This will be my third tourney so those with 3 already will be getting passed up. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

We got some rain in Dayton that upped the scales little bit but not horrible. Issue right now is the ground can't take anymore rain so it just runs off into the rivers. Thankfully it looks like we'll have two days of sunshine before the tournament so unless we get a big storm, we'll be good for GMR and Stillwater. LMR maybe iffy though. 

Here's the gauge for GMR in Dayton, they did increase the prediction though from last time I looked at it: http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=dtno1&hydro_type=0


----------



## Northern1

thanks for the update, FM. See you out there and looking forward to it!


----------



## farleybucks

Larry Haines (USMC Galloway) is the leader in the Yak Ohio smallie category with a 19.25" fish.....think anyone will top it this weekend?
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!bass---smallmouth/ckfh


----------



## FishermanMurph

Northern1 said:


> thanks for the update, FM. See you out there and looking forward to it!


Sure thing, can't wait to get out there again. 

For the Yak Ohio smallie, I'll be surprised if it's beat this weekend. Thinking 18-19incher will be the biggest. Best case a tie. But I got the feeling 12-15in will be the norm for Saturday. 

With that said, if a big one is caught, I hope it's by me.


----------



## SeanStone

Well I have been spot on on every single event I have called so far. Check the previous posts. Im thinking I called big fish and 3 fish total at Kiser. ...and 3 fish total at

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

I think it really depends if someone finds the right pattern. Just remember Kiser- those who found the right patterns caught the biggest fish. The same will apply to this weekend. I could really see a lot of people struggling with the conditions if they can't figure it out. I could see one or two guys running away with it quite honestly. Who that will be? Its who can adapt to the conditions and figure out what those SMB want!


----------



## Northern1

KatseekN said:


> I'm gonna go check it out on Friday. Maybe wet a line and check out white water warehouse.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Jeff, Jim Martin and I are going down Friday morning from about 8-12 or 1 to do some scouting and a bit of fishing. Let me know if you want some company and want to meet up with us and we can get something set up.


----------



## SeanStone

We just got rained on for 2 solid hours down here. Is It still dry in Dayton?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Northern1 said:


> Hey Jeff, Jim Martin and I are going down Friday morning from about 8-12 or 1 to do some scouting and a bit of fishing. Let me know if you want some company and want to meet up with us and we can get something set up.


I'm headed down with my cousin. I think he's off at 8 am. I will pm u my cell maybe we can meet up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> We just got rained on for 2 solid hours down here. Is It still dry in Dayton?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Still dry. Quick spit and that was it, gauges are showing the rivers going down pretty good. If we can miss out on big storms tomorrow, the better Saturday will be(cross fingers).


----------



## Northern1

KatseekN said:


> I'm headed down with my cousin. I think he's off at 8 am. I will pm u my cell maybe we can meet up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds good. I'll check the inbox and i'll send you mine too.

Aaron


----------



## farleybucks

Rivers are high and muddy right now, but they are dropping pretty quickly....the major storm yesterday missed Dayton to the south, so very little damage there. If we can get through this afternoon/night with no major storms Saturday conditions should be really good. If there is no rain they will drop considerably in a couple days, but they may still be stained. The Little Miami River is a different story...it seems to not drop as quickly as the GMR, Mad, and Stillwater, so who knows what that will look like Saturday.


----------



## farleybucks

btw, here are the gauges I check when fishing the stretches available for the Dayton Regional River Event...
Mad River:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03270000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

Great Miami:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03270500&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

Stillwater:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03266000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

Little Miami River:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv/?site_no=03242050&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00010

"Ideal" conditions for each are the Mad at 500cfs or lower, the GMR is fishable at 6000 cfs or lower, but ideal would be 3000cfs or lower, the LMR at 3 foot or lower, and not so sure about the Stillwater I don't check that gauge too often.


----------



## Northern1

Yikes those rivers are high. I hope they come down soon.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Whitewater kayak fishing!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Well after that burst, we have 2 days of dry weather to get these rivers back inline. The water does seem to drop pretty fast once it maxes out, the real problem is going to be if any of the lakes dump water between then and now. If they hold out and don't, I think we will see some pretty good conditions!


----------



## SeanStone

I'm very doubtful after the rain we got down here. Maybe no one will show up and we'll all tie for first. LOL. I could use the points.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Hahaha. I say a Kiser rematch, got a score to settle on that lake. 

Rain in Dayton did not seem to last long (lots of wind though) but I think north got hit good...where the rivers flow from. I'm gonna swing by GMR tomorrow for inspection. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Hahaha. I say a Kiser rematch, got a score to settle on that lake.
> 
> Rain in Dayton did not seem to last long (lots of wind though) but I think north got hit good...where the rivers flow from. I'm gonna swing by GMR tomorrow for inspection.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Im game for kiser again.


----------



## CarpRule

Where did you get the measure?

Carpe Diem


----------



## Lostleader

I cross all three daily and live on the mad just north of the fishing zone. It should drop but doubt it will be any where close to ideal. Stillwater looked as if it didn't change and the GMR was moving. I don't know about the LMR but rarely head down that way. Just an FYI I am 99% sure that the Taylorsville dam park doesn't open till 8 am so that may be an issue for anyone heading that way at the start.

I have my fingers crossed that I get to fish my first one with you guys even if I finish last.

I also would be game to go to kiser.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Lostleader said:


> I cross all three daily and live on the mad just north of the fishing zone. It should drop but doubt it will be any where close to ideal. Stillwater looked as if it didn't change and the GMR was moving. I don't know about the LMR but rarely head down that way. Just an FYI I am 99% sure that the Taylorsville dam park doesn't open till 8 am so that may be an issue for anyone heading that way at the start.


LMR gauge (Spring Valley) does not show much change but too my understanding, that river is late going up and the Milford prediction graph shows a nice spike in height (going into the "action" stage). http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=mlgo1&hydro_type=0

I think GMR section for the tournament starts at Rip Rap (think that's the road name) access point which is open 24/7. Just a pull off with a sign saying "Fisherman Parking Only". Not a bad section but I've seen that high and fast for a while after a good rain. 

Stupid rain, I really want to get out on the rivers, especially for this event. Need to get me some smallie action.


----------



## rustyfish

Sorry guys, as soon as I decided to go this was bound to happen. A black cloud doesn't just follow me , it beats me there and messes stuff up before I show up.


----------



## FishermanMurph

GMR is high and fast and very muddy. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Still pretty stable at 12000 cfs. It should start dropping soon. Might be too late though.

Thanks for the update.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIKE*A

Hey guys,
Farley says he doesn't frequent the Stillwater much and the "Flow gauge" at the Englewood dam hasn't worked in quite sometime.........I use the gauge depth for reference when i hit it, not as accurate as flow rate more variiables in my opinion, however,........FWIW, in my experience, gauge depth of 2-3.5' is ideal in my book.....you can fish it above that, it just gets more difficult.....Hope that helps some....good luck to all of you this weekend!
Mike


----------



## Bubbagon

I got back from Chicago a day early.
If it's fishable, my son and I will slide over.
Whattaya think, Stucky? Wanna drive over?


----------



## Northern1

Neil, any word on if we're going to have it this weekend or are we planning on postponing it after yesterday's big storms? I know the weather is stabilizing, but around my area there's standing water all over that still is draining.


----------



## yakfish

FishermanMurph said:


> View attachment 78937
> View attachment 78938
> 
> 
> GMR is high and fast and very muddy.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is that just upstream of the River Rd boat ramp?


----------



## FishermanMurph

yakfish said:


> Is that just upstream of the River Rd boat ramp?


Yea, it's close by. Most times I been here, usually more lake like.


----------



## Lostleader

Ill be going over all 3 again today on my way to work. I will give you a roads eye view report once I get settled in.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Already guessed this but coworker mentioned that LMR at the Narrows is blown out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

Mad is running mad.

GMR looked high but lower than yesterday...my guess

Stillwater very fishable

DC 33


----------



## FishermanMurph

Lostleader said:


> Mad is running mad.
> 
> GMR looked high but lower than yesterday...my guess
> 
> Stillwater very fishable
> 
> DC 33


Thanks for the update. Unless the event date changes, I'm gonna check on GMR tomorrow and put the yak in IF the flow is not bad. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

it's official....mother nature got the best of us, the dayton regional river event is postponed. A new date will be set in the next few days. 

with that said a bunch of us are mtg up at Kiser at 730am sat....if people are interested we could run a little mini tourney $5 or $10 we are mtg at beach parking lot this will not be associated with the trail or points.


----------



## FishermanMurph

That does suck but we'll have fun at Kiser. Hopefully get into some frog action. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

How long is the tournament going to last. If you choose to do that. I am definitely game for that. Just looking to fish and meet some new people

DC 33


----------



## KatseekN

Definitely willing to do Kiser . We should do $15 then $5 for big fish to make it an even $20.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I'm pretty stoked about Kiser again. Love that lake. Bringing a buddy so you can count me for 2 peeps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Ill be up there all day tomorrow, (Kiser) and camping right on the lake if anyone cares to join. Should be a good time once again, and BRING THE FROGS!!!


----------



## SeanStone

Amanda and I will be there saturday as well. Rylans out but im sure I can get Russ or a family member to join.

Dont bring the frogs.. ..jigs work much better. LEAVE THE FROGS AT HOME.  lmao.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Turns out just me so I ll be there at 7:30 and will be down for un official tournament event. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Im in, not happy about it but i'm in. Too bad I spent all my money on smallmouth lures and now I need freaking frogs.


----------



## rustyfish

Hey anyone want to trade Frogs for wee craws! LMAO


----------



## KatseekN

I'll give you my frogs they don't work well there anyways. Lol. Bring tubes, jigs, creatures. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Where is everybody meeting up at?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Is this a private get together or open to all?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Open to anyone....mtg at beach parking area 730, we will probably keep it a bit shorter than last tourney say finish at 2pm, prob do $10 and optional big fish for $5


----------



## KatseekN

Stoked. See you at 730. BTW when are the bkft shirts going to be available?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

rustyfish said:


> Im in, not happy about it but i'm in. Too bad I spent all my money on smallmouth lures and now I need freaking frogs.


+1 I just dropped some bucks on black and blue everything at Fin Feather Fur in Ashland when I went up to Cleveland the last 2 days. Oh well, time to get some more time in on Kiser. Neil, I like the idea of 2:00. Everyone make sure you bring your cameras still! Jeff- bring two boxes of terminal tackle lol.


----------



## KatseekN

I'm gonna bring a snorkel and goggles and find that box. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Canoe ok or strictly yaks?

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

Pumped for some redemption on kiser. Will also be up before noon friday and camping that night so slide on by. Larry don't forget the cornhole board been practicing my cornfrog. Might have to throw one in the lake this time too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Does it cost anything to camp there Friday evening? If so, how do you pay?


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Anyone want to share a ride from the monroe area ? I have a truck.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Northern1 said:


> Does it cost anything to camp there Friday evening? If so, how do you pay?


Think it's $19 a night. And I believe you pay at some building near the beach. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Northern1 said:


> Does it cost anything to camp there Friday evening? If so, how do you pay?


I think it is like 19 if that for the night, but really they let us all pile on to the same spot for the tourny, so you can just crash on our site if you like. As for frogs I have a few extra, and can stop back by work before I leave and grab a few more. 

Someone didnt throw the his crap in the drier, so I am stuck here till around 9:30 am, then I will be on the road. 

Looks like we might have a good time after all. 

Bring an anchor/pole.


----------



## KatseekN

So, about this anchor/pole situation. Why? They calling for high winds? Because you know how I like to drop stuff to the bottom of lakes. Ya. I dropped my anchor to the bottom of alum creek. 
Btw if anyone is selling a kayak anchor or terminal tackle I'm in the market. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Need to know if it's strictly kayaks or if a canoe is ok. I have both but have not decided what to bring.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

jmpmstr1998 said:


> Need to know if it's strictly kayaks or if a canoe is ok. I have both but have not decided what to bring.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Usually we just do yaks but as this is an unofficial event I'm not sure. Farleybucks would be the best person to answer that as he is the mastermind behind this all. IMO if it floats and you have cash money why not. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Canoes are ok, might be a bit tougher if any winds though....


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I'm in for kiser. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

10 to 15 mph winds from the north east. I think that means that the wind will be ripping down the lake from the dam side to the shallow side.

Niel you guys sure know how to pick the best days for tourneys. Lol. I like a good challenge. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> 10 to 15 mph winds from the north east. I think that means that the wind will be ripping down the lake from the dam side to the shallow side.
> 
> Niel you guys sure know how to pick the best days for tourneys. Lol. I like a good challenge.


If from NE then it will be blowing from the beach/campground side towards the bank with pads So, that shouldn't be real terrible...it is bad when blowing from the west (from the dam).

mother nature just has our ticket this year!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Bigger anchor 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon

I'm out. I'm just not much of a flat water guy.
There's a couple of flows in the SE that are primed for Saturday. A handful of us are getting up early and making the drive to hit one of them.
Not the "smooth spoon", but the R---y F---.
She looks dreamy for big fish. Bust out yer blades Stucky!


----------



## SeanStone

Bubbagon said:


> I'm out. I'm just not much of a flat water guy.
> There's a couple of flows in the SE that are primed for Saturday. A handful of us are getting up early and making the drive to hit one of them.
> Not the "smooth spoon", but the R---y F---.
> She looks dreamy for big fish. Bust out yer blades Stucky!


South central??????

If so....I was on that creek yesterday. She's moving pretty darn good. Water clarity is great given the conditions....with all the hard bottom it very rarely gets too muddy. Lost 1 good one and caught 2 small ones. They are behind current breaks and up on the banks. Its not up much but its raging. We used the side channels as often as we could.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

Affirmative. She's dropping steady and should be in the 200's by tomorrow, which is PERFECT.
Thanks, I appreciate the report!


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Last Chance anybody want to split a ride from the Cincinnati area give me a holler

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## USMC_Galloway

We are at campsite 74 right on the water. come one come all.


----------



## KatseekN

Does the water look good?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

It will look better with a 20"+ on the end of my line! Larry will probably get one prefishing today again....


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> It will look better with a 20"+ on the end of my line! Larry will probably get one prefishing today again....


What if I'm fishing the other side of the lake. It will take forever for me to bring my 20" fish all the way to your line.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Your not allowed to spear fish while hunting for plano boxes


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> Your not allowed to spear fish while hunting for plano boxes


I was gonna noodle them! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Lmao.........literally laughing out loud at buffalo wild wings. 

Just dropped 110 bucks on frogs.....amandas getting expensive. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

$110 on frogs alone. That is admirable. Sounds like me with tube jigs. Gotta have every color!


----------



## farleybucks

the live frogs on kiser are starting to wonder how they reproduced so quickly as many frogs have been casted at those pads


----------



## Northern1

Got a few frogs myself i'm gonna throw at them tomorrow. Also I have the "secret lure" that will dominate you all!! Muahaha!!


----------



## Northern1

This may or may not be what the lure looks like


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> the live frogs on kiser are starting to wonder how they reproduced so quickly as many frogs have been casted at those pads


You kidding....there arent any frogs out there. They wouldnt make it a day before getting ate.lol

Seriously though.....Amanda swears she saw a bird land on a lily pad and a bass busted the bottom of the lily pad. If that bird would have been near the edge it would have been lunch.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Heres what I got....minus the one I bought for Russ. Im well prepared. Now they wont eat frogs......thats my luck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Got down the road had to turn around for my damn GPS

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Nice job to Jeff, Jim, Chase, Sean, and the rest of those who caught fish today. It was windy and it made the fishing more difficult, but good work out there! Good to see everyone and meet some new people today.


----------



## KatseekN

It will look better with a 20"+ on the end of my line! Larry will probably get one prefishing today again....Neil.



KatseekN said:


> What if I'm fishing the other side of the lake. It will take forever for me to bring my 20" fish all the way to your line.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sorry Neil but I had to bring up this comment again. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Northern1 said:


> Nice job to Jeff, Jim, Chase, Sean, and the rest of those who caught fish today. It was windy and it made the fishing more difficult, but good work out there! Good to see everyone and meet some new people today.


Thanks man. Had a great time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Hey Jim and I were talking on the way home- here in the fall crappie bite or next spring's spawn, we want to get out on Hoover and may need a guide since we've never been there. Wanna hit them up with us?


----------



## KatseekN

Northern1 said:


> Hey Jim and I were talking on the way home- here in the fall crappie bite or next spring's spawn, we want to get out on Hoover and may need a guide since we've never been there. Wanna hit them up with us?


For sure. Just let me know when. Its hotter in the spring because the lake is at full pool but the fall bite ain't bad either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Another great time. I've pretty much decided my good days on Kiser are only on non tournament days.  Least I got couple and happy to get a bass on a jig I put together myself.


----------



## Love2kayak

FishermanMurph said:


> Another great time. I've pretty much decided my good days on Kiser are only on non tournament days.  Least I got couple and happy to get a bass on a jig I put together myself.


I agree only two times I've been there I've caught more in the first hour on Friday than I did all day on Saturday. At least I'm consistent 44 1/4 last time 44 1/2 today. Difference was I caught 15 or so last time and only three bites I got today I landed. Well worth the 2 hour drive. Congrats jeff you smashed em today.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Northern1 said:


> Nice job to Jeff, Jim, Chase, Sean, and the rest of those who caught fish today. It was windy and it made the fishing more difficult, but good work out there! Good to see everyone and meet some new people today.


Thanks. And congrats to everyone else who managed to fish in the brutal wind. 

I only managed 4 fish today....out of 5 bites. I had two fifteen inchers pretty early, and then tried the rest of the day to cull out my small 13"er..I kept telling myself im one bite away. I thought i was doing good given the conditions.....but then Jeff crushed my spirit as he paddled by and I asked him if he did any good. He replied 51"......I better not ask next time. Lol. 

Good to see everyone again and to see a few new faces. 

Thanks again for putting the tourney on guys. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

SeanStone said:


> Thanks. And congrats to everyone else who managed to fish in the brutal wind.
> 
> I only managed 4 fish today....out of 5 bites. I had two fifteen inchers pretty early, and then tried the rest of the day to cull out my small 13"er..I kept telling myself im one bite away. I thought i was doing good given the conditions.....but then Jeff crushed my spirit as he paddled by and I asked him if he did any good. He replied 51"......I better not ask next time. Lol.
> 
> Good to see everyone again and to see a few new faces.
> 
> Thanks again for putting the tourney on guys.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha, yeah Jeff crushes fishermen's dreams in his kayak. I saw him in action with that 20''er. He paddled up to me, I bragged about my solid 12.5''er I just hauled in  and he goes, "yeah I have 7 in right now. That one was 20'' I just caught." It was only like 8:30 am at that point lol. 

Sean did any of your frogs work for you Amanda or Russ today? I saw you guys working those pads hard for most of the day.


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks guys. I was pretty fortunate today to get good fish early. I had a great time out there, that was until the wind. That was a little rough. I did do a little swimming though. The water was nice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Northern1 said:


> Haha, yeah Jeff crushes fishermen's dreams in his kayak. I saw him in action with that 20''er. He paddled up to me, I bragged about my solid 12.5''er I just hauled in  and he goes, "yeah I have 7 in right now. That one was 20'' I just caught." It was only like 8:30 am at that point lol.
> 
> Sean did any of your frogs work for you Amanda or Russ today? I saw you guys working those pads hard for most of the day.


Yea thats all we threw.....and we never left the pads. In my last two trips I got 17 and 13 bass.....so I figured why change? I got 2 on the white spro frog and 2 on the live target bullfrog. It was Russ' first time throwing a frog so he had a few kinks to iron out. He got a few good bites but didnt land any on the frog. I think hes hooked now. 

Today just wasnt a day to learn a new technique. ......there just werent enough bites to go around.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

Just read through the thread and yeah didn't know you called your shot Jeff that's awesome. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Had a great time today. Got to meet some new people. Congrats to the winners. And nice to meet everyone. See you next time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

Thanks for putting it on, Had a great time.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Thanks to Neil for getting this all together, but I really need to thank Jeff for giving me one of his hot baits right after catching his 20". 10 minutes later I caught a 181/2" that got me started for the day. 

On a side note Neil and I were talking about a Lake Erie trip for some eyes. Im looking at August 1st as Neil and I are both off on Thursdays. Anyone else want to meet up?

Jim


----------



## KatseekN

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Thanks to Neil for getting this all together, but I really need to thank Jeff for giving me one of his hot baits right after catching his 20". 10 minutes later I caught a 181/2" that got me started for the day.
> 
> On a side note Neil and I were talking about a Lake Erie trip for some eyes. Im looking at August 1st as Neil and I are both off on Thursdays. Anyone else want to meet up?
> 
> Jim


Sure thing Jim. I may be down for a Lake Erie trip. Just PM me the details when you get them ironed out.


----------



## farleybucks

> On a side note Neil and I were talking about a Lake Erie trip for some eyes. Im looking at August 1st as Neil and I are both off on Thursdays. Anyone else want to meet up?


That is the one bad Thursday for me...I will be in TN...any Thursday after that I am game....

Also, pretty cool that we had 20 anglers for a postponed, rescheduled, rearranged, moved, unofficial event! Congrats to Jeff and all those who caught their limit.
Stay tuned this week for the new Dayton River Regional date....


----------



## farleybucks

I will be posting the rescheduled date for the Dayton River Regional later in the week, but until then you can start preparing for the next event....the online event: Summer Slam July 26-28th.
To be eligible for cash and prizes you must attend at least ONE in-person event between now and the end of 2013 (if you place in the top paying spots or win a prize it will be held until at least one event has been attended, and if no event is attended it will be distributed to those who qualify and place ie: 100% payback). All OHIO waters are eligible. 
You will need to register online and all details are listed here.... 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cvbh


----------



## farleybucks

I had an idea over the weekend.....
I was thinking that whoever wins the "Big Fish" cash for an event should "feel the need" to donate $20 or so to a pot (the pot has averaged around $100 for each event). This pot would then be used to purchase a number of the lures that actually caught the big fish and be used as giveaways at an event. It may turn people onto fishing another type of lure and improve their fishing skills. I know what Jeff B. was throwing at Kiser and I am guessing no one, or very few went to Kiser thinking they were going to use the same rig (carolina rigged plastic creature bait). ...until maybe they saw it working! thoughts?


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> I had an idea over the weekend.....
> I was thinking that whoever wins the "Big Fish" cash for an event should "feel the need" to donate $20 or so to a pot (the pot has averaged around $100 for each event). This pot would then be used to purchase a number of the lures that actually caught the big fish and be used as giveaways at an event. It may turn people onto fishing another type of lure and improve their fishing skills. I know what Jeff B. was throwing at Kiser and I am guessing no one, or very few went to Kiser thinking they were going to use the same rig (carolina rigged plastic creature bait). ...until maybe they saw it working! thoughts?


I dont catch big fish so sure why not......lol.

Seriously though Its a good idea. I have set 2 pb public water largemouth this year and both have came off of lures that I had never thrown before this year. A frog and a jig. I got tired of seeing huge bass caught on jigs so i made myslef try them....which lead to a new pb largemouth. I watched youtube videos on frog fishing in order to fish the pads at kiser and one thing led to another and I had broken my pb once again. Rylan had thrown jigs a couple years ago but didnt like them so he quit using them. I wore the largemouth this spring on the jigs......which made him start using them again. Since then he won the kiser tourney with a jig and got his pb public water bass on a jig a couple days ago.

Sometimes it just takes someone else to show you that a bait works before you try it....or you getting tired of getting beat by a lure your buddy throws before you try it. And you never know when a specific technique or lure will change your fishing style for thr better.

I think its a great idea Neil.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I like that idea of giving away the bait that caught big fish. Ill bring some chigger craws to the scioto river event. The catch nice river smallies also. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I like that idea of giving away the bait that caught big fish. Ill bring some chigger craws to the scioto river event. The catch nice river smallies also.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Amanda lost a pig of a smallie on a chigger craw and a jig yesterday. She thought it was just another fish when she lost it but I knew better. It was the biggest smallie I have ever seen.....I cried for her.  she had it beat and then started to pull it cross current when the hook came back at her. 

It was one of those fish of a lifetime.....theres no doubt that we would have got a replica mount of it.....one day ill get my turn at one of those. Till then ill play with the 14" ers. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Thats a great idea Neil. As I said before I may have never caught a fish let alone place in the last tourny if Jeff hadnt given me one of his chigger craws.


----------



## KatseekN

I'm thinking Kiser for the online tourney. Anyone else making plans yet? I checked out upper Sandusky reservoir 2 today because I heard it holds monster bass but didn't have much luck. The clarity of the water was like 13'. I could see nice bass swimming around but they were very spooky. May try alum for a big smallie.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> I'm thinking Kiser for the online tourney.


I am off work Thursday-Sun....when were you thinking of going over?
I was possibly going to camp thurs night and hit the water as soon as tourney opens at 6AM on friday morning. Figured I might have a nice shot at a crappie there too for the bonus points.


----------



## KatseekN

Saturday afternoon. Wife has to work sat morning though I may ask her to take off. Gonna bring the wife and kids and my cousin is gonna do the same. I'm gonna talk to her about it this evening. Maybe I could meet you up there Friday night.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I'm thinking Kiser for the online tourney. Anyone else making plans yet? I checked out upper Sandusky reservoir 2 today because I heard it holds monster bass but didn't have much luck. The clarity of the water was like 13'. I could see nice bass swimming around but they were very spooky. May try alum for a big smallie.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Flourocarbon may help with the spooky bass. Fish flouro on a spinning reel.....for casting distance.... with natural colors. We have a spring fed lake down here thats the same way. I seen a guy killing the bass on a popper in 20' of water. I asked him what hes secret was and he said 100% flourocarbon. (Flouro sinks so I was perplexed but it worked for him)

I think it will take three 18 inch bass at minimum to make top three in the tourney...if its a 3 fish event. If its 2 fish event I say two 19" bass. I know you did well at kiser but id be looking elsewhere personally. Ive not been impressed with size from that lake.

My money's on Chase in his largemouth heaven. Lmao. Seriously it will be hard to compete with those waters.


Ill call the winning length of three fish at 58 inches......if its two ill guess it at 39". 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub
Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Camping with couple of people from work at Kiser that weekend. Plan on being up there in the morning Friday, fishing into the night and all day Saturday and leaving Sunday morning. Gonna hit up the LMR Sunday to see if I can throw a nice smallie into the mix.


----------



## farleybucks

It is a 3 bass tourney, plus bonus points 
FOr bonus points you have to submit pictures of these 3 fish....
1. Bass (LM, SM, or Black at least 15")
2. Crappie (at least 12")
3. Catfish (any species, at least 18")

ALl bonus points go towards the Trail points standings, not the event.


----------



## KatseekN

I don't have a lot of options really. Alum has big smallies but I'd take my chances on Kiser . I have some ponds that could easily put up big numbers but I'd prefer to do it the hard way. With 4 at 18.5" 1 at 19" and 1 at 20" during a tournament. I'd say Kiser could win this thing. I had 51.5" by 9 am this Saturday which isn't bad at all for 3 fish. Probably not enough to win but with 3 days I'm sure I could find 3 quality fish in Kiser . I can't think of public water that I've personally fished that I feel that confident in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I think 3 days of fishing Kiser could turn in near 60" for sure....you would have a lot of dawn/dusk fishing. Not to mention it wouldn't be bad for the bonus points....a 12" crappie isn't out of the ordinary at all for Kiser...the catfish maybe tough with all the weed growth.


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> I think 3 days of fishing Kiser could turn in near 60" for sure....you would have a lot of dawn/dusk fishing. Not to mention it wouldn't be bad for the bonus points....a 12" crappie isn't out of the ordinary at all for Kiser...the catfish maybe tough with all the weed growth.


We allowed to use live bait?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I don't have a lot of options really. Alum has big smallies but I'd take my chances on Kiser . I have some ponds that could easily put up big numbers but I'd prefer to do it the hard way. With 4 at 18.5" 1 at 19" and 1 at 20" during a tournament. I'd say Kiser could win this thing. I had 51.5" by 9 am this Saturday which isn't bad at all for 3 fish. Probably not enough to win but with 3 days I'm sure I could find 3 quality fish in Kiser . I can't think of public water that I've personally fished that I feel that confident in.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Confidence is a huge part of sucess....I guess I just never do well there. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> We allowed to use live bait?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Jeffs gotta point. A channel might be rough without live bait.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Confidence is a huge part of sucess....I guess I just never do well there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree 100%. I knew Saturday that I had a very good shot at winning. Just what I had learned from the first time there. I'm now more confident than ever that I can find 3 good fish. Kiser lake was meant for my style of fishing. I've always flipped and pitched t-rigs and jigs. My frog game isn't the best but I still catch a lot of fish on frogs every year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> We allowed to use live bait?


Since their is no way to monitor it we decided live or artificial baits are fair game....
including the new bird lures from Icast.....


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Since their is no way to monitor it we decided live or artificial baits are fair game....
> including the new bird lures from Icast.....


Id throw one of those at kiser. Lol. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

My confidence at Kiser has taken a hit past couple of trips there, hope to recover that confidence on-line weekend (or this Sunday if I decide to head up there). I was on the right track this past Saturday, sounds like I just had the wrong color of jig and craw lure (and I'm picking up some those craws from Bass Pro this Friday  ).


----------



## rustyfish

Did you guys see the number of birds hovering over the pads at kiser. I would say bird lure is your best bet! Or not.

Im not an icast follower and after the school of fish lure and the bird lure I think it will stay that way.


----------



## Northern1

Haha, this is funny- it seems like this could very well be the third tournament for BKFT on Kiser lake this year and its an online event.  ...and by BKFT i mean Buckeye KISER Fishing Trail


----------



## farleybucks

By the way, I just posted this to our FB page....
Don't forget to register for Summer Slam, July 26-28th sponsored by Mystery Tackle Box ! Also, all fish submissions can have open mouth & pinched tail, just be sure to have the lip at the edge/zero mark on your boards.
The open mouth, pinched tail is different than our in person events thus far (but the same as the YAK Ohio awards) . Just be sure that the lip is at the zero mark/touching the edge of the board.
and also check out mystery tackle box.....their concept gave me the idea of the big fish winner donating cash to buy the lure they used as a giveaway.


----------



## Lostleader

I can personally say you can catch a big channel on a jig at Kiser, Now getting him into the kayak is a whole different ball game. Really wish I would of gotten a picture. That cat was huge, by far the biggest channel I have ever hooked.

Also I can see a 3 fish limit coming out of kiser being really nice, with 3 days to get them it shouldn't be an issue. If a guy was to get on it at night it would be deadly this time of year......As I type this it sounds like a good idea, even if I don't enter the tournament.


----------



## KatseekN

Lostleader said:


> I can personally say you can catch a big channel on a jig at Kiser, Now getting him into the kayak is a whole different ball game. Really wish I would of gotten a picture. That cat was huge, by far the biggest channel I have ever hooked.
> 
> Also I can see a 3 fish limit coming out of kiser being really nice, with 3 days to get them it shouldn't be an issue. If a guy was to get on it at night it would be deadly this time of year......As I type this it sounds like a good idea, even if I don't enter the tournament.


+1 on the cat. I hooked into a good one at the first tournament. The crappie shouldn't be difficult either. Especially after dark. I'm putting fish attractor lights on the bottom of my yak. There 2 12" led strip lights that are green. Hopefully I can get some fish swarming the yak. 

BTW I'm headed down Friday and staying through Sunday. So I hope to see you all out there. I will post what site I'll be on as soon as I figure it all out. Should be lots of good food, music, and adult beverages on hand. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

im sticking to a winning 58 inches. Someone from kiser will place top 3 though.....the winner will be in a red malibu kayak.

Hey neil do I need to do anything else to register Amanda and I?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Now don't be submitting Amanda's fish.  seriously though good luck. I'm sure you will do pretty good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Any crappie tips for Kiser? Also, since there is live bait allowed, it wouldn't be hard to get a big catfish there either. Just throw on some shrimp or cut gills or chicken livers. On the first Kiser tourney I went over and attempted to help a guy net a cat who was fishing from a boat. It was easily a 30'' er.


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Now don't be submitting Amanda's fish.  seriously though good luck. I'm sure you will do pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks. Good luck to you as well. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

My money's on Chase in his largemouth heaven. Lmao. Seriously it will be hard to compete with those waters.


I'm heading down to the cabin in Aep for the weekend. Anyone's welcome to join. Plenty of room and fish.
I like kiser for a couple reasons, no motors, nice habitat and pretty good fishing. With that said I prefer not to fish with hundreds of kids screaming, parents screaming at kids, and people who see you catch fish and walk up on bank and cast right in front of you. Not goin to lie I was ready to call it a day and drink some beer in shade by about 930 last Saturday. I'll go to the middle of nowhere and deal with ticks not a small village.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub
Campfire mobile app[/QUOTE]



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph

That is the downside of Kiser is all the people, especially near the beach. Normally, I ll fish the west end of the lake and away from where people bank fish. Normally I'm not bothered except for the occasional jon boater fishing for bluegill. The tournament events are the only times I've fished the far east end. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

> Hey neil do I need to do anything else to register Amanda and I?


Nope you both are all set, just remember to go to the website Friday morning and print off the image that must appear in each picture. I will have a link of the picture on both the event page and the home page...I will also post it here and on FB too.


----------



## SeanStone

Anyone going to target smallies? It seems that some of you have been having some successful floats lately. I believe some of you may have a better shot at a 19 inch smallie than a 19 inch largemouth, so i just wondered if it was any of your game plans?


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Anyone going to target smallies? It seems that some of you have been having some successful floats lately. I believe some of you may have a better shot at a 19 inch smallie than a 19 inch largemouth, so i just wondered if it was any of your game plans?


One of the friends I'm camping with gotta be home Sunday morning and she lives near the LMR so I plan on hitting the river after dropping her off.Of course, I hope to have enough big largemouth but I'm sure I can get a smallie to submit.


----------



## farleybucks

> Anyone going to target smallies?


not sure of my gameplan yet...I am going up to stay at Kiser Thursday night so I can get the Friday early morning bite and probably leave by 1 or 2. I will probably hit a couple stretches of rivers near Dayton that afternoon/night. Saturday will probably depend on how well Friday goes...no gameplan for that yet, except to get my catfish that night. I leave Sunday for TN, so probably no fishing that day.


----------



## SeanStone

Good thing you brought up Sunday.....

Is the deadline of 10pm for the photos or for the emails sent to you? I guess what im asking is can I fish Sunday till 10pm and then submit my fish after I get back or should I just fish the morning bite and have the email to you by 10pm?

Also most emails have a limit of data...typically 3 or 4 high resolution photos, should we submit the bonus fish and tourney fish separate in that case?


----------



## farleybucks

> Good thing you brought up Sunday.....
> Is the deadline of 10pm for the photos or for the emails sent to you? I guess what im asking is can I fish Sunday till 10pm and then submit my fish after I get back or should I just fish the morning bite and have the email to you by 10pm?
> Also most emails have a limit of data...typically 3 or 4 high resolution photos, should we submit the bonus fish and tourney fish separate in that case?


I just updated the website to clarify. You can fish until 10pm on sunday pictures must be sent in by 10AM Monday. You must include in the email:
-First & Last Name
-Mailing Address&#8203;
-Body of water caught on
-Lure/bait used to catch fish

If an email with multiple pictures bounces back just send each picture individually.


http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cvbh


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> I just updated the website to clarify. You can fish until 10pm on sunday pictures must be sent in by 10AM Monday. You must include in the email:
> -First & Last Name
> -Mailing Address&#8203;
> -Body of water caught on
> -Lure/bait used to catch fish
> 
> If an email with multiple pictures bounces back just send each picture individually.
> 
> 
> http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cvbh


Thanks for the clarification.............and sorry for being a constant nuisance.


----------



## farleybucks

> sorry for being a constant nuisance.


no worries....still working out our year 1 kinks!


----------



## SeanStone

Well its been almost two weeks since I have hit my largemouth spots. Im trying to give them a break. They should be good and ready for me friday morning. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Went to Kiser Saturday...caught around 20 bass....two biggest were 16" and the other was real close to 20".

Hit CJ Brown yesterday...figured I would give the 'eyes a try (and do the same...give the bass spots a break!)...no eyes but a bunch of crappie....we caught a mess of them vertical jigging vibee's in 15 fow....none over 12".

I am ready for this weekend and the Summer Slam!


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Went to Kiser Saturday...caught around 20 bass....two biggest were 16" and the other was real close to 20".
> 
> Hit CJ Brown yesterday...figured I would give the 'eyes a try (and do the same...give the bass spots a break!)...no eyes but a bunch of crappie....we caught a mess of them vertical jigging vibee's in 15 fow....none over 12".
> 
> I am ready for this weekend and the Summer Slam!


Yea im pumped too.....a 20 inch bass though. They gotta shut that lake down this weekend. I may have seriously underestimated the potential of that lake.

Weve been smallie fishing for the last week. Ive caught 2 over 16, one 15, and yak loads of 14s. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Weve been smallie fishing for the last week. Ive caught 2 over 16, one 15, and yak loads of 14s.


yeah the 14's are pretty common up this way too...the 17"+ are the tougher ones to find. Of course our rivers are still all jacked up...this rain isn't helping...and they are calling for more rain this week...looks like river fishing is going to be messed up for a bit longer.


----------



## SeanStone

Were gonna stay dry the rest of the week down here. Only 20 and 30 percent chance of rain. I dont plan on fishing much flowing water unless one particular creek has the right flow. If that happens then you may see some smallies at the measure In.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

The fish have been preparing for the tourney too. This one had the quick get away planned.


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> The fish have been preparing for the tourney too. This one had the quick get away planned.


Well how big was it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Luckily the spinnerbait was still in its mouth. I fought and landed it a second time. It was only 16".










Keep your bait in the fish's mouth and more than likely you will get a second chance of taking a picture. Thats my tip for the tourney.......it wont work on bass over 19"...dont try it.


----------



## farleybucks

In case no one saw them on the FB page here are some pics from the last "unofficial" event...K&A photography (Aarron Saldivar) took the pics.....two of them are from the night before...the one of Chase standing up on his Ride 115 the night before at sunset is one of the best yak pictures I have ever seen! The other is of Aarron's 20"er caught on a bluegill the night before....


----------



## Love2kayak

That picture is awesome.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

> That picture is awesome.


I know if that were me I would be getting a hold of aarron for a print to frame and hang on the wall....that is an awesome pic. Now that he is on the contact list for Kayak Angler Mag he is going to try and submit it for the magazine.....I have no idea why they wouldn't print that pic!


----------



## farleybucks

Couple more from KatseekN...


----------



## crittergitter

That sunset picture is AMAZING! I have to believe he could get some serious green for that one. 

He should call Outdoor Life, F & S, Infishermen and any others!


----------



## SeanStone

crittergitter said:


> That sunset picture is AMAZING! I have to believe he could get some serious green for that one.
> 
> He should call Outdoor Life, F & S, Infishermen and any others!


I agree. Maybe we could get one raffled? 

Is it just me or do all the bass from kiser look unhealthy? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Is it just me or do all the bass from kiser look unhealthy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Most I've got from that lake look pretty healthy, couple of the pictures above do look unhealthy though. Except for that nice 20incher, he looks like a nice healthy fish.


----------



## Love2kayak

farleybucks said:


> I know if that were me I would be getting a hold of aarron for a print to frame and hang on the wall....that is an awesome pic. Now that he is on the contact list for Kayak Angler Mag he is going to try and submit it for the magazine.....I have no idea why they wouldn't print that pic!


Oh yea that's a wall hanger for sure. I think it's more of the stud model than the sunset that makes the pics but yea it's sweet. Not as easy to stand and flip with a 12 pack in my gullet. Makes me want to invest in a good cam but that $ could be a lot of tackle and gear.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

I agree with Sean that 20" bass is skinny. This time of year though there metabolism is in high gear. I've been warming up for the online tourney and here is a healthy 18" bass from my back up lake. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Aarons 20"er looked skinny too, almost every bass I have caught from there has been thin, and after looking back at Rylans photos from the first tourney his were thin too. The heads look way bigger than the rest of the body....stomachs look empty. Which is odd this time of year with all the shad spawn swimming around.

Rylan and I talked about what could be causing it and he decided it was the goofy slot limit they had in place. It has allowed an abundance of medium sized bass to grow. He thinks if more fish were harvested that the other fiah would have the chance to eat more.

My theory is that there seems to be plenty food out there, so it must be a virus, disease, or something related to the stocking of hybrid stripers and stripers out competing the largemouth.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I would think that rylans guess to be a little more accurate. Probably hard to compete with the hybrids and stripers also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I would think that rylans guess to be a little more accurate. Probably hard to compete with the hybrids and stripers also.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My only problem with that theory is that we have lakes down here that dont ever get fished or harvested and they are fine. A 19 inch bass weighs 4lbs.....on average.
I have often assumed that the population of resident flathead catfish might keep them in check. But nothings for certain.


Hey Neil....how many do we have registeted? Its getting close. .....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Hey Neil....how many do we have registeted? Its getting close. .....


As of right now...not too many....hoping to get a field of at least 25....
Me
Travis
Chase
Sean
Amanda
Michael M
Rylan
Jeff
Logan
Dick N
Jordan
Aarron
Larry


----------



## farleybucks

It is 100% payback plus http://mysterytacklebox.com/
is giving boxes to the top 3. I will be paying out more spots this tournament and not pay the top 3 as much as the other events since they are getting the boxes (which are pretty cool...i have been a subscriber since they became a sponsor and have received 6 or so boxes and have been really happy with what I got.)


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Rylan and I talked about what could be causing it and he decided it was the goofy slot limit they had in place. It has allowed an abundance of medium sized bass to grow. He thinks if more fish were harvested that the other fiah would have the chance to eat more.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's a skinny 20incher but I've seen worst. The 20+ I got from Kiser earlier in the year had a nice gut on him. 

But for the causes of skinny bass in Kiser, I'm not a fisher biologist (wanted to be but can't do the math) but if my reading of In-Fisherman have taught me anything, slot limits increase the population of bigger and fatter bass per published studies. I believe this is the first year of the slot limit (correct me if wrong) and it'll take many years for us to see the affect the limit has on Kiser bass. I'll lean more towards smaller bass eating up food which is why I bet the ODNR put the slot limit in place. But at the same time, I do agree there is abundant of food out there. 

Back to the matter at hand, little over a day till the online event.


----------



## streamstalker

Just took a look at the posting rules for the upcoming event. Posting the body of water is kind of a deal breaker for me. If I catch a couple of 19s out of Lilpyssing Creek or the Tinifokking River, I'm not going to tell the Internet where I got them.


----------



## SeanStone

streamstalker said:


> Just took a look at the posting rules for the upcoming event. Posting the body of water is kind of a deal breaker for me. If I catch a couple of 19s out of Lilpyssing Creek or the Tinifokking River, I'm not going to tell the Internet where I got them.


I dont have any secret spots so I dont mind.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Just took a look at the posting rules for the upcoming event. Posting the body of water is kind of a deal breaker for me. If I catch a couple of 19s out of Lilpyssing Creek or the Tinifokking River, I'm not going to tell the Internet where I got them.


Only have to give the body of water, not the exact spot 
You can also just list it as the Scioto rivershed, tributary to the Olentangy, etc and, NO a tributary to the Ohio River or Lake Erie is not acceptable  (unless actually fishing a small creek dumping into them)

So, all your worries are solved...you in?


----------



## streamstalker

farleybucks said:


> So, all your worries are solved...you in?


mebbe.....


----------



## Northern1

My only issue is that there's not a great place in my immediate area to fish for bass on a kayak. The biggest i've caught is 15 inches and thats just not big enought. If it was one day, I could go somewhere for a day to hit it up. 3 days is tough for me because I can't afford to get a hotel or a campsite the whole time. If it was a 1 day format, I would be in, but for this online event i'm going to pass. Sorry guys and good luck to all.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Neil,

I believe you addressed this before but wanted to hit it again. Are private lakes acceptable? Also I just tried to register but got an error message. Any suggestions?


----------



## streamstalker

I don't understand what the "event tag" thing is.


----------



## farleybucks

> My only issue is that there's not a great place in my immediate area to fish for bass on a kayak. The biggest i've caught is 15 inches and thats just not big enought. If it was one day, I could go somewhere for a day to hit it up. 3 days is tough for me because I can't afford to get a hotel or a campsite the whole time. If it was a 1 day format, I would be in, but for this online event i'm going to pass. Sorry guys and good luck to all.


Looks like a bunch of people will be at Kiser again! lol


> I believe you addressed this before but wanted to hit it again. Are private lakes acceptable? Also I just tried to register but got an error message. Any suggestions?


Try registering again....someone just did, so it should be working. Any water in Ohio private or public is acceptable.


> I don't understand what the "event tag" thing is.


Late tonight I will be posting a link on the website that opens an image file. That image you must include in every picture you take of a fish that is submitted (including the Bonus Slam fish). Just print it and put into a ziploc bag or clear waterproof bag that you can see the image through and just put onto the measuring board or somewhere that it shows up in the picture. This is a way to verify every catch was made over this weekend and not two weeks ago...lol


----------



## streamstalker

farleybucks said:


> Late tonight I will be posting a link on the website that opens an image file. That image you must include in every picture you take of a fish that is submitted (including the Bonus Slam fish). Just print it and put into a ziploc bag or clear waterproof bag that you can see the image through and just put onto the measuring board or somewhere that it shows up in the picture. This is a way to verify every catch was made over this weekend and not two weeks ago...lol


My printer hasn't had ink in 3-4 years...sorry, not trying to be a pain, but it is a complication. Wouldn't it work just as well to make it a random common object in the picture like a bottle cap, paper clip, rubber band, etc.? In fact, you could make the image you post tonight be one of a common object.


----------



## farleybucks

> My printer hasn't had ink in 3-4 years...sorry, not trying to be a pain, but it is a complication. Wouldn't it work just as well to make it a random common object in the picture like a bottle cap, paper clip, rubber band, etc.?


When you register you have to provide an email address and I can email you what the random object is later tonight. Work for you?


----------



## streamstalker

farleybucks said:


> When you register you have to provide an email address and I can email you what the random object is later tonight. Work for you?


All right, man, I'm in.


----------



## farleybucks

> All right, man, I'm in.


cool....but I draw the line at having to catch fish for you! LOL


----------



## farleybucks

Good luck to everyone this weekend fishing in 2013 Summer Slam!
I am leaving Sunday on vacation for a week to Tennessee, so results won't be posted until I get back.....I hope to see an inbox full of big 'ole fatty hawgs! AND don't forget the Bonus Points: 
THE Ohio Slam: 
You must catch one of each of these for the points....
1. Bass (LM, SM, or Black at least 15")
2. Crappie (at least 12")
3. Catfish (any species, at least 18")

-Neil


----------



## SeanStone

Ill let everyone know how much they need to beat me. 

Seriously good luck guys. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I'm officially in I think. Neil please let me know you got my payment. Good luck all


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I am officially in I think lol. Neil please let me know you got my payment. Thanks and good luck all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Got my control item/ event tag ready for tomorrow morning. 

Limaeyecatcher.....If you registered and didnt get an error you are in good shape. Get your control item printed and catch some hogs. If something happened and it didn't go through you can resolve it later. Neils been pretty busy with the tourney and hes probably preparing for his vacation Sunday. Best of luck. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Got mine printed out and ready to go. Tapped it up to some cardboard before putting it in the bag so the wind can't easily blow it off my measuring board (which would be my luck). 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Thanks Sean I'm all squared away. Didn't mean to post twice. Using my phone a post won't appear until I log out then log back in. Great idea murph


----------



## Lostleader

Good luck too all. Im out on this one, family duties. Hopefully I will be able to get in on othera later in the year.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

So how'd everyone's morning go? Travis and I tore Aep a new one this morning. Anyone else catch 40 bass by 9? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

You find the big ones? I've yet to fish. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Its gonna be tough to compete with you guys this tourney. I considered aep but my wife and kids are camping with me and they would have been bored. At Kiser they can swim at the beach.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

I'm not in the tourny guys, so no worries. But where or what is aep?


----------



## Love2kayak

KatseekN said:


> You find the big ones? I've yet to fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yes and no. We both have 20 inchers, his lil bigger. But besides that my other 39 fish were 9-13" 

Aep American electric power lands


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

I still haven't made it on the water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker

Got a 16.5, 17, and 18 today. How does this thing work? Is it your best three fish for the weekend? This whole picture taking on the board thing sucks. The damn things flip off of the board, and it's several minutes and a wrecked kayak before I get back to casting again. 

I couldn't print, so I just had a piece of cardboard with the necessary info for the tournament on it. One of the fish flipped it off, and it landed in the water. Good thing I laminated it, or I wouldn't have been able to get it back and photograph the last two bass. Might be a good idea to bring a backup.


----------



## SeanStone

streamstalker said:


> Got a 16.5, 17, and 18 today. How does this thing work? Is it your best three fish for the weekend?


Yep best 3 bass of the weekend. You can also get points for the slam....a 18" cat, 15 " bass, and a 12 inch crappie

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Love2kayak said:


> Yes and no. We both have 20 inchers, his lil bigger. But besides that my other 39 fish were 9-13"
> 
> Aep American electric power lands
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Gotcha, thanks! I was just curious.


----------



## SeanStone

I should have just stayed home this morning. Ended up with 15...15....16. All even. I hope to cull all of those soon or im in trouble. 

Amanda got a 28 inch channel on a jig....her biggest bass was 17". Lots of work to do still. Lol. Time for a shower and a nap till 4 am.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker

SeanStone said:


> Yep best 3 bass of the weekend. You can also get points for the slam....a 18" cat, 15 " bass, and a 12 inch crappie
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Bass??!! You mean my walleye don't count?


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

Managed Kiser early this morning and had the place to myself. Water is much cloudier to somewhat muddy. Caught several however no 20". Looks like a trip to AEP is in order tomorrow 

So far: 
17.25
16.5
14.5


----------



## SeanStone

streamstalker said:


> Bass??!! You mean my walleye don't count?


Lol. Unfortunately walleye do not count. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Got several but camera quit so I used my phone. Hope we don't need date stamp. Got a 27 cat and several bass but who picked a 12 inch crappy lol. Best I could do was a 8


----------



## KatseekN

All this rain sucks. Don't help I can't keep the fish hooked up. Thinking about calling it a day. Soaked!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Throwing in the towel for the day. Hope my backup spot produces tomorrow or else I will be mocked. Lol. 1 14.5" fish in 2 days at Kiser . I caught lots of fish just couldn't get them in the boat. Guess that's how it goes some days.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Remember that post about the winner being in a red kayak.....lol. Today was a lot better than yesterday. Beside the rain and wind that is.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

I haven't seen many kayak wars bass submitted this weekend from the guys on this thread. I guess nobody is catching anything over 16" ,ROFL. Bunch of sand baggers. 

Hopefully Ill have some pictures to look at while I'm working tomorrow night and this thing is over. I imagine there are some pigs getting pulled out.

Good luck on the last day guys!


----------



## SeanStone

Maybe were not catching any 16 inch fish...... Maybe were sanbaggin. No worries russ I only got 4 kayak war worthy fish...im still way behind you on kayak war points.

Ill put some pics up tomorrow for you. Youll be happy to know I caught a baby flathead on a jig and amanda got a 6lb channel on a jig. 

Im shooting for most time spent on the water. Ive got 13 hours Friday and 10 today. Ill probably only get 8 tomorrow. ...my knees are starting to ache from all this sitting.

Anyone else put or going to put 30 hours in?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Once it done I'll have around 30hrs in. These online turny is brutal when u got 30+ hrs fishing and only 14 hrs sleep all weekend. But its worth it !



Sent from my kayak using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

word around town is... at least 1 person has topped the 60" mark....on public waters! pretty impressive...my fishing weekend has been cut short...driving to TN for vacation.....all those 13-14"ers i caught need a break anyway.
i will tally results and post pics when i get back. Also, if you have any "hero" pics from your time on the water this weekend send them in or any cool scenery, etc...i will ppost on website.


----------



## SeanStone

Fished from daylight till 11am. Caught 4 fish and none of them were bigger than 15 inches. I also got crowded out by bass boats and those little plastic boats.....pond prowlers maybe??? Any way im done. Ill send my email to neil later and post some pics on here. I was pretty happy with my turnout. 

Best of luck to all who are finishing it out strong. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Caught some good fish today. I have 3 to submit now. Lol. May hit it again this evening. Still have 1 15.5" fish I'd like to cull.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

I did pretty good, wanted to do better but got over the 50in mark. Lost lots of fishing time due to having to leave camping early due to friend's tents leaking water during the rain. I got some water in my tent but nothing bad. It was already drying when packing up. Sure I'll be camping up at Kiser again.


----------



## SeanStone

Here are my Results and report. 

I DO WANT TO SAY THIS: Words in writing seem alot different than words spoken or thought. I do not want this post to come off as cocky or arrogant. There is a fine line between luck and skill. I believe that I skillfully caught 3 good fish friday, it was skill that I chose to fish the shallow end of the lake after the cool night and use a big fish bait...the jig. It was all LUCK that I managed to get 4 big fish that day. I happened to be in the right place at the right time. I just wanted to share my experience with everyone, and give Russ something to read at work. Ok to the story.

As mentioned before on day 1 I finished with 3 bass....a 16", 15", and another 15". I took a sick day off of work to fish Friday. I could barely sleep at all, I finally crashed at midnight and overslept my alarm set for 4:45am. I woke up at 5:30am and rushed to get the gear loaded up. The day was pretty average. It was pretty much how I expected to end the day, with a limit of 3 average fish. I fully expected to cull the 15"ers with a 17 or 18. 

I got home after 13 hours of fishing and was beat. I checked the weather and Saturday was 70% chance of scattered thunderstorms. I woke up, overslept the alarm again, at 6am and checked the doplar radar. The worst storm was tracking north of my location. Which sucked because my plan was to hit a spot 20 miles north of the house, my plan B was a lake 15 miles south of the house. After a rushed decision I was headed south to fish plan b. I got there at 7am to find Rylan working the best part of the lake. He had been there since before daylight. As I was putting the kayaks in the water I developed a game plan...and tried to discuss it with Amanda (she could have cared less). The night was cold.....very cold...and we had gotten some rain, so I figured the bass would be feeding in the cool water at the shallow end of the lake and on the banks. I told Amanda that we were going to let Rylan fish the good end and we'd go explore the shallow end.....typically a very unproductive spot. We followed the creek that fed the lake as far as we could and started fishing. I had tied on my big fish bait, the black and blue jig. I began working the pads, wedlines, and fallen trees. At 9:10 am I got my first bite. I hooked it and I thought for sure I had gotten into a channel cat....nope it was a bass. To be honest it felt like forever before I got the fish in the yak. I was shaking, at the time I didnt know it until I tried to take a picture of the fish. I could barely hold the camera. It was my new personal best bass at 5lbs 0oz and 21.5" long. I nearly gave it a Mike Iconelli.....but instead I tried to do everything possible to not let this one get off the board. 



















I was pumped.......this day couldn't get any better. We continued to work down to the main lake. An hour and a half later I had my second bite of the day......This one was another bass, and another good one. I land it and the hook pops out in my lap. I quickly re hook the fish, as to give myself insurance if it got feisty. This one went 19.75"....and i dont know how much it weighed because i got caught up in the moment. I would guess it in the 3-4lb range. 










I took a few pics and released the fish. At this point Rylan had come over to talk. He just watched me release the 19.75....he replied, "They are biting good today." I said yeah I know in a reserved but cocky tone. He then said, "You wont believe this, but I caught a 22" bass." I said thats crazy because I just caught a 21.5" bass. (These were 1.5 and 2" bigger than any bass we had caught out of this lake ever....so it was very suprising) He did seem upset when he realized that I had two good fish....kinda like me with three 15" bass at kiser lake when Jeff told me he had 51". 

He had some things to do in the evening so he ended up leaving at 10:30 or 11am. It was pouring rain anyway. However I continued to fish.....at this point I had a 21.5, a 19.75, and a 16. I started to realize that I had a pretty good shot of placing in the tourney so I began to get nervous. At noon we had finished fishing our side of the lake. I then told Amanda i wasnt leaving until I had culled the 16" bass. 

To make a long story short......shorter....The wind and rain were aweful...but I managed an 18" bass at 2:50pm. Amanda was getting very upset at this point. I told her that the fishing gods were on my side today. I then reminded her of my bad luck, and then of every fishing trip we have had previously where she caught every fish. At that point she told me that she was fishing infront of me for the rest of the evening. With 3 good fish I let her.

Halfway through the bank back to the boat ramp she gave up again and let me fish ahead of her. At 3:47pm I hooked another good fish. It made a jump and she looked over to see what I had on my line. At this point she shouted profanities. I got her to take a few pics anyway. It was a 3lb 10oz, 19" bass. 










With the winds and rain getting worse we called it quit at 430pm. At the end of the day I had one of my best days of bass fishing ever. I had two trips in the spring, prespawn, where I got 3 19" bass but never anything this good. I ended up with a 21.5, a 19.75, and a 19 as my top three. I felt confident that I was going to place top 5 in the tourney but in the back of my head I knew I would be upset if I didnt try as hard as I could.....so we were going to fish sunday. 

(At this point I knew that 2 bass over 20" had been caught from aep, and that Rylan had an 18.5, a 22, and a 16 inch bass. I wasnt sitting too far from anyone. )

We got up sunday morning and fished from 5:30am to 11:30am. I managed 4 more fish but none were bigger than 15". At that point I went home and took a nap. I got up at 5 and started submitting fish to kayakwars, sent emails to Neil, and made this post. 


I want to thank everyone in the competition and everyone who has helped put together the tourney. Without the motivation I wouldn't have spent so much time on the water and set my new personal best bass. Thanks.

Hey Russ here is amandas cat.....i figured you would appreciate it. She needs to quit hanging out with you. This catching catfish on artificials isnt normal. LOL.


----------



## KatseekN

Nice fish Sean. Seems that over 60 should finish well if not win it. I'll tell my tale after a bit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Well I ended my weekend with a 20.5 a 20.75 and a ...... was my best weekend of fishing ever. 

Sent from my kayak using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> Well I ended my weekend with a 20.5 a 20.75 and a ...... was my best weekend of fishing ever.
> 
> Sent from my kayak using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your killing me....lol. a weeks too long to wait.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Sean great pics and story. Congrats on your PB


----------



## Love2kayak

yak-on said:


> Well I ended my weekend with a 20.5 a 20.75 and a ...... was my best weekend of fishing ever.
> 
> Sent from my kayak using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Your welcome. Still think I should have gave you the Bradshaw treatment. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Love2kayak said:


> Your welcome. Still think I should have gave you the Bradshaw treatment.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Duck dynasty.....love it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Planned a family camping trip to Kiser. Got there at 3 pm but didnt get on the water till 7. I hooked a lot of nice fish just couldnt get them to the boat. Ended up with 1 14.5 fish by the end of the night. Started raining there about 3 am. By the time we woke up our tent was surrounded by 5" of water. Luckly the campground refunded our money because we were not going to stay there. So by the time i got the tent tore down and drove home on barely any sleep i crashed and didnt fish saturday. Sunday morning I got up and went to Killdeer Plains to try to at least get 3 fish. I hooked into a 16.75" fish on the 3rd cast. About an hour later I hooked a 19.25" fish. Shortly after that i hooked a fish that was at least 20" that I lost at the side of the yak. Ended up getting one more at 15.5" for a total of 51.5"


----------



## rustyfish

Yak-on That was posted perfectly. Sean will probably read that post 50 times trying to figure out what the third fish might be. Have a nice night of sleep dude, lol.

Sounds like you guys had some good fishing. And congrats on the PB.

Channels this year are chasing skirts like teenage boys.
2 of Amandas 3 channels are bigger than all 60+ of mine.


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> Yak-on That was posted perfectly. Sean will probably read that post 50 times trying to figure out what the third fish might be. Have a nice night of sleep dude, lol.
> 
> Sounds like you guys had some good fishing. And congrats on the PB.
> 
> Channels this year are chasing skirts like teenage boys.
> 2 of Amandas 3 channels are bigger than all 60+ of mine.


Sleep....what sleep. He posted it from lowest to highest so my immediate guess is hes got one biggun. Then I think about why he wouldn't just post it in the first place. ......:banghead:

Jeff that sucks man. The bkft guys seem to schedule these events according to the worst weather possible. Rain, wind, and sunday morning was COLD. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

I'll give you a little hint. ...its bigger then 10" and smaller then 30" 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

KatseekN said:


> Planned a family camping trip to Kiser. Got there at 3 pm but didnt get on the water till 7. I hooked a lot of nice fish just couldnt get them to the boat. Ended up with 1 14.5 fish by the end of the night. Started raining there about 3 am. By the time we woke up our tent was surrounded by 5" of water. Luckly the campground refunded our money because we were not going to stay there. So by the time i got the tent tore down and drove home on barely any sleep i crashed and didnt fish saturday. Sunday morning I got up and went to Killdeer Plains to try to at least get 3 fish. I hooked into a 16.75" fish on the 3rd cast. About an hour later I hooked a 19.25" fish. Shortly after that i hooked a fish that was at least 20" that I lost at the side of the yak. Ended up getting one more at 15.5" for a total of 51.5"


They refunded our money also which I'm glad they did. Makes me wanna go back there again for more camping, which I plan on it in Sept. I drove past the campsites Sunday and they still had standing water. Glad you finally got into some fish.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

While I did not spend near as many hours as some, I did get to paddle about for 3 days straight, all with the full intentions of fishing the tournament. It was amazing how the family bought that concept. I spend a day fishing and catch some type of grief for missing a family event or not being home to hold someones hand...however label it with a tournament and its " Have fun and good luck"... Seems to me that every weekend is going to become tournament time. 

I hit Kiser Friday morning till early afternoon.

*Kiser catch* 
17.25
16.5
14.5

I did head out to AEP and while the numbers were plenty I was only able to cull the bag with one

*AEP catch*
17.25

I figured Sunday was for bonus fish however no cooperation with the crappie nor cats

*Hoover catch*
0.0

*Total 3 fish bag*
51in

It was fun especially searching for ponds in AEP. First time I had put the Kayak there and will definitely will need to go back. The area could definitely sustain a BKTT event... just sayin...

SeanStone- Great story and nice catch. BTW what type of camera are you using? Or should I ask Amanda? Pics are awesome. 

KatSeekN- Thought about you... well actually your family during the rain storm Saturday. Figured your Saturday was a write off however great come-back on Sunday. You got me by .5 damit!!!! lol


----------



## SeanStone

Naut-a-Byte said:


> While I did not spend near as many hours as some, I did get to paddle about for 3 days straight, all with the full intentions of fishing the tournament. It was amazing how the family bought that concept. I spend a day fishing and catch some type of grief for missing a family event or not being home to hold someones hand...however label it with a tournament and its " Have fun and good luck"... Seems to me that every weekend is going to become tournament time.
> 
> I hit Kiser Friday morning till early afternoon.
> 
> *Kiser catch*
> 17.25
> 16.5
> 14.5
> 
> I did head out to AEP and while the numbers were plenty I was only able to cull the bag with one
> 
> *AEP catch*
> 17.25
> 
> I figured Sunday was for bonus fish however no cooperation with the crappie nor cats
> 
> *Hoover catch*
> 0.0
> 
> *Total 3 fish bag*
> 51in
> 
> It was fun especially searching for ponds in AEP. First time I had put the Kayak there and will definitely will need to go back. The area could definitely sustain a BKTT event... just sayin...
> 
> SeanStone- Great story and nice catch. BTW what type of camera are you using? Or should I ask Amanda? Pics are awesome.
> 
> KatSeekN- Thought about you... well actually your family during the rain storm Saturday. Figured your Saturday was a write off however great come-back on Sunday. You got me by .5 damit!!!! lol


Thats awesome. I agree we need an aep event next year. Chase cant fish. ...lol.

I have the fuji fine pix camera. Its water proof, dust proof, shock proof, freeze proof, etx. Its a good camera for the money....$200

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Oh yeah and Travis that helps a lot. Here let me save you another post....between 17 and 23.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker

SeanStone said:


> I have the *fuji fine pix camera*. Its water proof, dust proof, shock proof, freeze proof, etx. Its a good camera for the money....$200 Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mine has been through a wash cycle!


----------



## yak-on

Sorry had to give in couldn't keep the secret any more ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> Sorry had to give in couldn't keep the secret any more !
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No event tag....it dont count.....lmao. Where did you get that pic from....dont look like an ohio bass thats for sure. Way too long and skinny.

And you have a green kayak.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Lol I'm just messing with ya. Its my buddy from Florida he was reading our post told me to post it to see reaction lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway

I thought I would try to win this man mode style! 

Only got in 2 days of fishing, Saturday, and Sunday... 

Saturday was a wet one. Rained the whole time on and off while we were out. Fishing was rough for me, I was catching Bluegill on spinner baits... ended the day with 13, 14, 17. The 17 was one of the largest fish I have ever caught on the river. This thing was build like a brick house, and swore I had a 20 +! Neil brought me back down to earth sigh.....
I almost didnt get to take a picture, as it flopped off the board in slow motion, and so how landed back in the boat! 

Went back out the next day and before I got on the water I pulled out my bag which has my BKFT card in it, and well the rain and some how got in, and turned it into paper pulp. I had one of the old trail tags laying around so I put that on!
That day was really slow, and with 4 people in the group I didnt think much as going to come of it. One of the guys pulled up a 19+ and some 16's before I got the first 17 (ended up being 16 3/4). After the half way though it was game on! At one point I had 5 fish in 5 casts, with one being a 17, that culled a 15 from later in the day. If the water ever gets back to summer level I think its going to be nuts for the C-Bus event! 

So I turned in 17. 16.75 and a 17.5 for a 51.25 total! With them all being river smallies I think I should get a 10 inch bonus!


----------



## SeanStone

Thats awesome Larry. I thought there would be some smallies to show up. 10 inches might be too much.  The camera condensation was a battle for us too. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Here's the biggest of my 3. Others were 16 and 17 in. All on a frog. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Well done. Gotta love getting them big ones on top water. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Well done. Gotta love getting them big ones on top water.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Thanks, it was nice to finally start getting them on the frog again. And I keep meaning to offer you my congrats on your big bass. Nothing like having such a great day, especially on a online tournament weekend.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Thanks, it was nice to finally start getting them on the frog again. And I keep meaning to offer you my congrats on your big bass. Nothing like having such a great day, especially on a online tournament weekend.


Thanks. To be honest if it wasnt for the tourney I wouldnt have fished that morning. The doplar looked awful and I was dead tired. Im glad I decided to fish though. It was just one of those days where it kept getting better and better. Maybe it was that I hadnt took a shower since Thursday....

By the way frog fishing is my new favorite technique.....if you didnt notice at kiser. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Thanks. To be honest if it wasnt for the tourney I wouldnt have fished that morning. The doplar looked awful and I was dead tired. Im glad I decided to fish though. It was just one of those days where it kept getting better and better. Maybe it was that I hadnt took a shower since Thursday....
> 
> By the way frog fishing is my new favorite technique.....if you didnt notice at kiser. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know what you mean on the weather. If I was not camping at Kiser, I would of never fished cause I hate driving in that kind of rain. But I went out with only 2-3 hours of sleep and got that 20 and 17in in a half hour while the rain was beating down on me hard. Showers are overrated when it comes to fishing.  

Hahaha, yea, frogging kicks butt. I got hooked on it last year and my very first bass on it was a 19incher. It also holds my personal best of 21in from Kiser last year.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

My weekend started out with me leaving the house at 5:45 to go out and find the trailer lights weren't working had a blown fuse later found out three of the five wires had been cut. I got to the pond and the bicycle lock on the Kayak wouldn't come off so had to cut it. First cast was a 20 incher 5th cast was 17 and 8th cast was a 16. Took photos of all but later found the date and time stamp set wrong so I deleted those pics. Luckily the camera died shortly after. The next fish which was a 26 inch cat. Had to finish with phone pics. Friday evening I tried for some Crappoe to send in an Ohio slam after catching the cat. But couldn't get a 12 incher. Didn't fish Saturday morning due to the rain and Saturday evening wife and I had tickets to see Jace Robertson in Columbus. Went out Sunday morning for a few hours before church caught two more big cats and culled out my littler fish. Here are the pics of what I submitted





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Whoops left out a couple more pics












The thing that sucks with the scale is the bottom marks are centimeters and don't correspond with the top marks so it's hard to get an accurate reading


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Man it sounds like you had a rough start. Luckily you got into a few good ones. And those cats are just bonus fish....gotta love them.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Ya the cats sure are fun. Wish the date and time stamp would have been correct. Date was ok with the correct tag but it looked as if I fished before start time even tho the sun wasn't up as bright at 525


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Heres Rylans 22 incher.



















It would have been a prespawn monster.....might have hit 6lbs. However mid summer, It fell just shy of 5 pounds.

The weird thing was that he caught it within five minutes of the exact time I caught my 21.5" bass.....on the same lake....on complete opposite sides. I dont know what happened....moon phase, pressure change, solar flare, alien laser beam , etc.... that made the fish bite that day but I will keep that day highlighted in my fishing log.


Heres Amandas big bass....17 inches.











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Nice pics. I know Neil needs a break but this waiting for the results is driving me crazy lol. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Jim, aren't you jealous that there aren't flows like Sean has around our area? lol, I know I am! Nice pics, Sean!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Ya must be nice to have all that fishable water near home


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Lol.....I'm trying not to think about the results. Thanks guys.... just kidding.

We do have some nice water down here, I cant deny that. Any time you guys wanna come down let me know. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Only if you let us, Amanda, and Rylan all float first to the spots  haha


----------



## rustyfish

Sean is pretty cool about letting me fish in front, but that's just because I can't catch any bass bigger than 14". If I start pulling out some pigs I'm sure Ill get sent to the back.


----------



## SeanStone

Northern1 said:


> Only if you let us, Amanda, and Rylan all float first to the spots  haha


You learn to paddle fast. Lol. 

To be honest im probably hardest on Amanda about fishing in front of me. I seriously may have to back off a little...shes in a slump.

If I fish with others I try to make sure that they get their share of fishing good water.

Russ is one of those guys who wont say a word about fishing last....so I have to make him get up front. His last float was rough....he left his paddle in the take out vehicle, got poison ivy, lost a half dozen baits, broke his paddle when he did get it, and still didnt get a kayak war smallmouth.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

I always like the trick of giving them false info to fish a area so u can have your honey hole ! !

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Sean just tells me all of Amanda's spots instead. Poor girl puts up with some crap for sure. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Just a quick update....I am back in town (to catch up on work today) and then to cincy for the weekend to watch the reds tonight and tomorrow night hopefully gain some ground on the cards! I will start putting together the results and info on Sunday and will have it posted sometime on Monday....just be sure to keep an eye on your email in case I have any questions....


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Sean I will take you up on the offer to come down there soon. I just picked up a new to me Hobie Pro Angler so hopefully soon I can live up to that name lol you better look out no more paddling for me now I can rest my arms for all those big fish I have missed


----------



## SeanStone

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Sean I will take you up on the offer to come down there soon. I just picked up a new to me Hobie Pro Angler so hopefully soon I can live up to that name lol you better look out no more paddling for me now I can rest my arms for all those big fish I have missed


Any time man. Dont get your hopes too high though. Fishing here is like anywhere else.....it has its good days and it has its bad. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

SeanStone said:


> Lol.....I'm trying not to think about the results. Thanks guys.... just kidding.
> 
> We do have some nice water down here, I cant deny that. Any time you guys wanna come down let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd trade you a trip cabin at Aep for guide down the rocky. I'd be just as interested in knocking the dust off the whitewater boat and do a lil fishing of course. Don't know how far it is over that way but couldn't be worse than all the drives for tourney's. doesn't even have to be this year my weekends are tied up till oct. early spring trip to Aep would be better anyway. I've seen bass there in the spring even at campground ponds that would laugh at the bass at bps or cabelas tanks. The biggest shock of tourney wasn't catching a bunch of fish at Aep last weekend but not finding a single tick on myself in two trips. Still can't believe it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Love2kayak said:


> I'd trade you a trip cabin at Aep for guide down the rocky. I'd be just as interested in knocking the dust off the whitewater boat and do a lil fishing of course. Don't know how far it is over that way but couldn't be worse than all the drives for tourney's. doesn't even have to be this year my weekends are tied up till oct. early spring trip to Aep would be better anyway. I've seen bass there in the spring even at campground ponds that would laugh at the bass at bps or cabelas tanks. The biggest shock of tourney wasn't catching a bunch of fish at Aep last weekend but not finding a single tick on myself in two trips. Still can't believe it.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea that sounds awesome. Spring or fall would be best for rfc float too. Ill have to get your number so I can txt you when its floatable. I think im gonna float it at normal levels......well drag it really. I wanna fish it a time or two just to see if the fishings good at low pool level. Might be like shooting fish in a barrel.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Man I sure hope the next online tourney has a results turn around much quicker........this waiting is killing me. It wasn't so bad in the middle of the week, but now that I know the results are just hours away i'm going nuts. 

I saw the store is up and running.....i'm thinking of getting Amanda a pink t-shirt. Hey Neil if I get into money can we work something out? Shirts instead of money? Maybe even a sticker or two?

Oh yea and someones been practicing for the Columbus river tourney.


----------



## SeanStone

Is it too early for a drumroll? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Darn it Sean, stop making me think about the results.  

My chances of being at the Columbus event is in doubt, work is crazy busy right now and we just had to put a hold on the tightest deadline project and it's gonna pick up middle of the week and may extend through the Columbus Saturday.  I may still try to work something out though but I gotta do at least one day of pre fishing before I commit (since I have no idea what to expect over there).


----------



## farleybucks

I have the results figured out! I am just putting together a tournament wrapup for the website and our awesome sponsors....everything should be squared away and posted in a few hours!

I can tell you...
*the top 10 are all over 50"
*5 fish exceeded 20"
*No one was able to cash in on the bonus points and land an 'Ohio Slam' because of that elusive 12" crappie.



> I saw the store is up and running.....i'm thinking of getting Amanda a pink t-shirt. Hey Neil if I get into money can we work something out? Shirts instead of money? Maybe even a sticker or two?


OOPS....the store was still supposed to be offline....guess you got a sneak peak! It will be online for purchases by Wednesday night.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Darn it Sean, stop making me think about the results.
> 
> My chances of being at the Columbus event is in doubt, work is crazy busy right now and we just had to put a hold on the tightest deadline project and it's gonna pick up middle of the week and may extend through the Columbus Saturday.  I may still try to work something out though but I gotta do at least one day of pre fishing before I commit (since I have no idea what to expect over there).


We dont prefish any of the tourneys.....too far to drive. The closest one was Dayton at 2 hours...and it got rescheduled. Instead we do some research. ......ogf has quite the archive of reports... Lol. And we try to learn similar waters where we can fish. For the river tourneys we have been hitting our creeks down here just to see how the fish are relating to structure, current, baits, and presentations. Once we find something that works and simething we have confidence in we stick with it. Sometimes it works other times it doesn't. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> We dont prefish any of the tourneys.....too far to drive. The closest one was Dayton at 2 hours...and it got rescheduled. Instead we do some research. ......ogf has quite the archive of reports... Lol. And we try to learn similar waters where we can fish. For the river tourneys we have been hitting our creeks down here just to see how the fish are relating to structure, current, baits, and presentations. Once we find something that works and simething we have confidence in we stick with it. Sometimes it works other times it doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea, that is a good point. To my understanding, Columbus rivers are close to being like LMR which I fish a lot. It sounds like we could be on major OT next week unless we get a new deadline. Hopefully I can know for sure by this weekend so I can make overnight arrangements for Friday night.


----------



## SeanStone

Good luck. I hope everything works out. Overtime is good in the fact that it gives you more money to fish....but it sucks cause you cant fish. And it always seems like you have to work ot on the best days to fish..... lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Hahaha. Yea, we were dead in the winter but once spring hit, work started flowing in like mad. If I can't make it to Columbus, may try for Nettle Lake if my friend does not visit in Sept for Kiser camping trip. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Results are in....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cvbh


----------



## yak-on

Congrats everyone ! And can you sleep now Sean ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> Congrats everyone ! And can you sleep now Sean !
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You had me going. I told Neil that I was sure you had me. Lol. Your still winning overall...... ive got time still. See you in a couple weeks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats to all on Summer Slam. Anyone (Neil) know how many were in the tourny?


----------



## SeanStone

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Congrats to all on Summer Slam. Anyone (Neil) know how many were in the tourny?


22 people.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Congratulations Sean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Congrats everyone on a great Summer Slam 2013....some impressive results! 
Rumble on the River is right around the corner in Columbus on Aug 17th
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!columbus-regional-river-event/cnnq


----------



## farleybucks

It still amazes me at how popular kayak fishing has become! I just received this email....
"The BKFT article was published on page 18C of Farm World. I did not have your address so I asked the editors to send a copy to Whitewater Warehouse. It will also be published in Ohio Outdoor News
Thanks for your help.
Best,
Celeste Baumgartner "
I also submitted some photos from our events....your picture may be in a magazine!


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> It still amazes me at how popular kayak fishing has become! I just received this email....
> "The BKFT article was published on page 18C of Farm World. I did not have your address so I asked the editors to send a copy to Whitewater Warehouse. It will also be published in Ohio Outdoor News
> Thanks for your help.
> Best,
> Celeste Baumgartner "
> I also submitted some photos from our events....your picture may be in a magazine!


Thats awesome Neil....bkft may be pretty big next year. Personally I like the small turnouts....get to talk to everyone and see some familiar faces. Im sure you'll figure it out though.

what article did they publish?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Oh yea and Russ has the yak ohio big cat on lock down. Ill let him tell that story though.

Nevermind....hes got a thread up. Crazy stuff

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> what article did they publish?


They interviewed me and Travis about kayak fishing...mostly how to get into it, what it's about, etc...kind of general stuff. They also asked about the Trail.


> Oh yea and Russ has the yak ohio big cat on lock down. Ill let him tell that story though.


Let's hear it! and more importantly lets see it! 
btw, I will be adding Rylan's 22" LM to the top of the YAK Ohio leaderboard later today!
I also posted some more picture from Travis and Chase to the gallery...
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cuhp


----------



## SeanStone

Thats great guys. I know you put a lot of work into everything. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

The store is now up and running! More items will be added in the coming weeks. 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!store/crvn
If you have money coming to you from Summer Slam and want to use it towards anything in the store send an email to [email protected] stating clearly what you want including the shipping address.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Neil how far out was the pay out for summer slam? I probably know the answer - if you have to ask your out lol. Saw an article about the trail in Kayak Angler mag, looked good as does the Store. Thanks for all your hard work on it all.


----------



## rustyfish

Even If I never make it to an event I am buying one of those Big Bass Shirts LMAO!


----------



## farleybucks

> Neil how far out was the pay out for summer slam? I probably know the answer - if you have to ask your out lol.


You can see the payouts here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!summer-slam/cvbh
The top ten all got money back since they all were 50"+....You got $20 back.



> Saw an article about the trail in Kayak Angler mag, looked good as does the Store.


Cool, what did it say? I subscribed but have yet to get my magazine. I heard that a picture of me and Travis are in the magazine either this one or the next. Aarron submitted a picture taken back in the winter of a perch I caught on Kiser. They are really liking his pictures, so in the events be sure to be fishing next to him and you might be in the magazine!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Now it looks like I can do the Columbus event, assuming we don't get behind on the project (just gotta front load the OT early in the week which will be fun). I'm gonna drive over there Friday before the tournament and check out couple of river sections. Now just need to decide on where to stay the night.


----------



## farleybucks

We will be posting camping spots and trip suggestions with put-ins/takeouts shortly. Larry (USMC Galloway) is putting it together...as soon as I receive it I will post it.


----------



## farleybucks

http://www.rapidmedia.com/ka/kayakanglermag_fall13/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

They put Travis's fish (from Summer Slam) on page 15 and a perch I caught way back in Dec on page 14.
I will be submitting the other pictures everyone submitted for Summer Slam soon too.....those may also get in the next issue....


----------



## KatseekN

Been warming up for the scioto river event. Getting the smallies dialed in. Here's a sneak peek. Last one got a little bloody. She swam away fine though.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Some good looking smallies Jeff. Three of those in the tourney may put you in good shape. I'm not sure what more I can do other than fish, fish, fish down here. But come next Saturday i'll be ready. LOL. I'll be happy to just place in this one.....im no smallie expert. Seems like others spend more time fishing for them than I do. 

Neil that's pretty cool. Looks like you were good and bundled up for that perch. lol. Travis got a good shot of his bass too. Congrats.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Nice perch there, once it starts getting colder I'm going all out for perch. Those guys are fun to catch. 

Nice Scioto river smallies. Can't wait to check that river out, looks really nice looking it over on GoogleEarth.


----------



## KatseekN

Here is a hero shot of the 19".







Got busted off on the cast after I caught this one. Think it may have been a northern. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Nice looking fish Jeff. 

Thanks for the info Neil. Any way we can just put our winnings into a pot and settle after say for example paying for other tourneys, shirts, stickers etc... No big deal what ever is easier for you.


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Here is a hero shot of the 19".
> View attachment 80716
> 
> Got busted off on the cast after I caught this one. Think it may have been a northern.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ive yet to break 17" down here this year so a 19 would make my day....week....even make my year. Throw a northern in the mix and i would be on cloud nine. (Ive yet to catch one)

Thats a good looking smallie. I like how its got all of its fins up. Cool for sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

THE NEWS: The Dayton River Regional (soon to be renamed) has been rescheduled to coincide with the Midwest Outdoor Experience on Saturday, October 5th! The MWOX is a festival that has camping available Friday night in the park. The Friday night festivities will include bands, a beer garden, and some exciting outdoor booths/exhibits. Registration for the kayak fishing event will be located in the park early saturday morning. The park is also located within a few miles of designated fishing areas (that will have a few modifications), so the drive in the morning will be short to your put-in. More details will be posted on our website in the next couple weeks and you can learn more about MWOX here.....
http://www.metroparks.org/outdoorx/

We also need a new name for the Dayton River Regional...since this is intended to be a partnership for many years to come we need to find a new name that shows we are a tie-in to the Midwest Outdoor Experience. Best suggestion wins a lure package from J & M Tackle


----------



## Bubbagon

Nice! And great to see a river event popping up next weekend.
I know I'll be in. I'll bring my son and a couple other knuckleheads. But the kid is the one to be contended with...


----------



## SeanStone

MOX Showdown

Thats what I came up with....short and sweet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

A few more additions to the website this week...a correction to the Summer Slam Standings due to a typo that added an additional 1" to Larry Haines final total...he was dropped from 6th place to 9th place (no money awards were affected, but the trail points that were awarded changed a bit). Also, new smallie caught by Jeff Bennett takes 3rd place in the YAK Ohio Awards. And lastly, new notes have been added to the Columbus Rumble on the River event next weekend including a camping location, river notes, bonus species, and check-in location!
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!columbus-regional-river-event/cnnq


----------



## SeanStone

Does 2nd or 3rd place big fish matter? 

Reason I ask is cause I would have 2nd.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Does 2nd or 3rd place big fish matter?


Our sponsor has promised prizes for 1st place on all YAK Ohio awards...2nd and 3rd places will probably win some lures or some prizes that are left over. I will add yours.....


----------



## Bubbagon

Couple questions:

Why no Scioto below O'Shay? Kind of one of the better stretches (shhhhhh.....but it is)

And your camping spot is ideal. That's where we rallied last year for an event like this. Perfect central location, and a camp ground owner that's pretty open to guys enjoying themselves. Good night time cat fishing.

As far as the flows, we're doing pretty well right now. Everything has plenty of water in it. Of course, the event is over 7 days away, but we're looking good this weekend for sure.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## farleybucks

> Couple questions:
> 
> Why no Scioto below O'Shay? Kind of one of the better stretches (shhhhhh.....but it is)
> 
> And your camping spot is ideal. That's where we rallied last year for an event like this. Perfect central location, and a camp ground owner that's pretty open to guys enjoying themselves. Good night time cat fishing.
> 
> As far as the flows, we're doing pretty well right now. Everything has plenty of water in it. Of course, the event is over 7 days away, but we're looking good this weekend for sure.
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Good water levels? man, I have been waiting to hear that all year! lol
This rain should help..hopefully a few small rainfalls between now and then! Crazy water levels all year...never seen anything like this.
Back in Jan we decided we were going to rotate who handles each event....setting boundaries, sponsors, check-in & measure-in locations, etc...since this one was in his backyard USMC Galloway set it all up. I know Larry has put a lot of work into this event, but I am not sure how he chose eligible waters. I think the initial thought was just choose water close to the check-in and south of town...waters south of O'shay may not have made the cut b/c too far north?


----------



## Bubbagon

I'm gonna drive over to Gander and kick that Larry right in his apple sac. 
The O'Shay section is literally the next section upstream of Griggs, and much close to Columbus then Big Darby. He just wants to exclude that stretch cuz he knows a few us have those fish named in that stretch, LOL!! (Notice USMC "Galloway" made sure to keep in the stretch of Darby near Galloway)
Not really, but it's always fun to bust Larry's chops and I try not to miss many opportunities.

Either way, we should have decent fishing water and it'll be a great time I'm sure.


----------



## KatseekN

Have Larry through in the river North of o shay while he's at it. I caught over 50" in 3 hours. Imagine what I could do in 9 hours.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

LOL...that is funny stuff.
I have never fished on that section you mention always wanted to when I lived in cbus, but always ended up going elsewhere for whatever reason.

I just now saw a post on here where the Little Miami near us is chocolate milk again....uggghhh!


----------



## farleybucks

I am starting to think Larry made a VERY good call...lol


----------



## USMC_Galloway

The cut offs were made by just putting a circle around GC, and said game on. Osha was just a tad to far north, I had to stretch the circle in to fit in Darby for the most part... lol 

There are still a lot of good stretches left on all the flows named, and some smaller flows not named that might be able to put someone on the leader board. 

I am being nice by letting people pay and go with no captain meeting! p 

This rain should make for some nice fishing this weekend.....

Bubba, you wont find me at Gander very much... I am a Software Engineer now son! Woot Woot! Sure does cut into the fishing time though.


----------



## Bubbagon

A software engineer?
So how do you tell if a software engineer is an extrovert?
He looks at YOUR shoes when he's talking to you. 
Congrats, man.

And who the fark draws a circle around Grove City? Grove City should be the epicenter of nothing except bad tattoos and mullets.
Grove City? 

Heading out to prefish tomorrow....you got any good spots?


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Bubbagon said:


> A software engineer?
> So how do you tell if a software engineer is an extrovert?
> He looks at YOUR shoes when he's talking to you.
> Congrats, man.
> 
> And who the fark draws a circle around Grove City? Grove City should be the epicenter of nothing except bad tattoos and mullets.
> Grove City?
> 
> Heading out to prefish tomorrow....you got any good spots?


Ill be with the crew... you going to be with the crew !?
PS Young says I am a ESTP


----------



## streamstalker

So, are you going to show up this morning Larry? Too bad you slipped below me on the leader board...


----------



## USMC_Galloway

streamstalker said:


> So, are you going to show up this morning Larry? Too bad you slipped below me on the leader board...


Just think if we would of caught LM, we could of added 2-3 inches a fish by having its bottom jaw stick out . :T

Bubba: Sure am sorry you are going to miss those fish today.. I hear the big girls calling my name ... ( Not the first time either )


----------



## streamstalker

USMC_Galloway said:


> Just think if we would of caught LM, we could of added 2-3 inches a fish by having its bottom jaw stick out . :T
> 
> Bubba: Sure am sorry you are going to miss those fish today.. I hear the big girls calling my name ... ( Not the first time either )


Oh, the only thing he missed was you getting your truck stuck down on the river bank.


----------



## Bubbagon

Hitting the Nut in the am. 
After Neal's report I'm not driving all the way up there. So we're gonna go catch Stuckys fish while he's away. 
Gimme shout iffin you wanna go.


----------



## farleybucks

Looks like water levels may be perfect on saturday!
Also just got confirmation of some PA and WV anglers making the trek over!


----------



## FishermanMurph

farleybucks said:


> Looks like water levels may be perfect on saturday!
> Also just got confirmation of some PA and WV anglers making the trek over!


Nice! Get to meet some fellow PA guys.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Nice! Get to meet some fellow PA guys.


I agree....its nice we get to beat a few PA guys......

Got my mystery tacklebox today. Thanks guys.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Got my mystery tacklebox today. Thanks guys.


Can't tell from pic...what is the yo-zuri lure? and the others?


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Can't tell from pic...what is the yo-zuri lure? and the others?


Yep its a yo zuri sashimi popper. ...I also got 7" raptor tail worms by xcite baits, 3.75" baby hyper freaks by lake fork trophy lures, and a touch down flat rubber jig from river2sea.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

river2sea makes some interesting lures


----------



## rustyfish

Popper, creature bait, and a jig. Not too bad I can see those fitting into your lineup.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

I think that's a good lineup of stuff. I'm ordering one tonight been meaning to for a while. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

http://www.rapidmedia.com/kayak-fishing/categories/news/item/1622-katn-buckeye-trail-final-results.html


----------



## SeanStone

A quick update.....

The Columbus Rumble on the River Tournament is coming up Saturday. Check in will be at Roosters in Grove City. Larry will be there at 6:30am until 7:30am to get people registered. Once you register you can leave...it might help those guys who have planned long floats to get there early.

Measure in will be at Roosters, same place as the check in, at 4pm. This time is different than previously posted on the website. So if any of you had planned on a 6pm measure in, you may wanna re plan your float. The reasoning behind the change in the measure in time is that there is quite the dinner crowd at Roosters at 6pm. To avoid traffic problems the measure in was set at 4pm.

Measuring procedures for this event will be the same as the summer slam event. Bass are to be measured with tail pinched and mouth open...as to make your fish as big as possible. This helps the guys at the measure in, so they dont have to make judgement calls on whether this fish has its mouth almost open, this one has it all the way open, etc. Just make sure to have the bottom lip touching the edge of the board. 

Also the bonus trail points for this event will be awarded to any angler who lands a 24" or greater gar. (So bring your rope lures......lol) As always 10 points will be awarded for any angler who takes the hero shot of an angler with the bonus fish.

After the tourney Roosters has offered to give all BKFT anglers a 10 percent discount. (Beer not included) 

Look foward to seeing you guys there.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> A quick update.....
> 
> 
> Measure in will be at Roosters, same place as the check in, at 4pm. This time is different than previously posted on the website. So if any of you had planned on a 6pm measure in, you may wanna re plan your float. The reasoning behind the change in the measure in time is that there is quite the dinner crowd at Roosters at 6pm. To avoid traffic problems the measure in was set at 4pm.
> 
> After the tourney Roosters has offered to give all BKFT anglers a 10 percent discount. (Beer not included)
> 
> Look foward to seeing you guys there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just noticed that time change, good thing I'm only gonna be 15 minutes away or so. 

I been wondering about something, if someone has to get out of their kayak to fish a hole and they get a bass while wading, will this be alright? (assuming the kayak is in the picture like laying the measuring board inside the yak and taking the picture). There are times when fishing shallow water, I like getting out, tie the yak to my belt, and sneaking up on a hole or cover so I don't have to worry about kayak control and concentrate on getting a bass to bite.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> I just noticed that time change, good thing I'm only gonna be 15 minutes away or so.
> 
> I been wondering about something, if someone has to get out of their kayak to fish a hole and they get a bass while wading, will this be alright? (assuming the kayak is in the picture like laying the measuring board inside the yak and taking the picture). There are times when fishing shallow water, I like getting out, tie the yak to my belt, and sneaking up on a hole or cover so I don't have to worry about kayak control and concentrate on getting a bass to bite.


Nope they wont count. You can sit side saddle if that helps any. Half the challenge of fishing out of the kayak is yak control and landing them from a kayak. Sorry


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Nope they wont count. You can sit side saddle if that helps any. Half the challenge of fishing out of the kayak is yak control and landing them from a kayak. Sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Put you on the LMR I fish and see how well you can do that.  And make it more interesting.............sit saddle in a sit in. 

I got other methods I use that keep me in the yak, river I'm fishing this weekend looks like it's all sit in the yak type of water anyways but that thought occurred to me thinking of other rivers I've fished.


----------



## SeanStone

Yea I guess sitting side saddle in a sit in would be quite the challenge. My hips and knees have gotten used to the fact that no blood circulates through them on floats...but on a rare occasion I will hang my feet over the side and fish. Im too big to sit side saddle in my yak....especially on moving water. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

My lower part of my body has become that way also. I do have plenty of room in my sit in though to move around when needed. Pretty much why I picked it out. Next year, I will have a SOT (Ascend D10T) and this one will be going to my parent's for brother's use and mine when I visit.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> My lower part of my body has become that way also. I do have plenty of room in my sit in though to move around when needed. Pretty much why I picked it out. Next year, I will have a SOT (Ascend D10T) and this one will be going to my parent's for brother's use and mine when I visit.


I bought a d10t for my little brothers to use as well. Lol. Its a boat....very stable and slow to paddle. But if you ask him its the greatest thing ever. Heres one of his first trips out on it....an awesome double.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Ha, wording problem on my part, D10T is staying here, my sit in is going up to my parents for brother use. He doesn't fish (I know, criminal. He got out of it when I moved) but he likes to yak in the lagoons (connected to the bay that's connected to Lake Erie) with his friends and he's tired of renting a kayak. So I figure this works in both our favors. I've heard they are little hard to paddle but so is my current one which is under 10ft so I'm use to it. One of my friends got his friend to buy one and she take's here 80lb lab on it. Figure it has to be stable has heck.  Once I buy a house and have the room, I'll get a nice, longer one for lake fishing.


----------



## farleybucks

Early guesses as to what the winner has in total inches for Col's Rumble on the River??? (3 bass)
Biggest fish?

I guess 50" and the big bass will go 18"....and no one is able to get the bonus points by getting the 24"+ gar...


----------



## KatseekN

53" big bass will be 19". I'm gonna catch it on the Darby.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

48.5" wins.....18.5 big bass. 

Russ is coming so HE WILL GET THE BONUS FISH. Hes a gar catching machine. no pressure Russ. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Amanda has the smallies figured out....im still toying with dinks. Heres one she got yesterday. Creeks were up a foot still and had probably 4" of visibility. 








Must be the estrogen. ..lmao. 

Getting closer.....


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Amanda has the smallies figured out....im still toying with dinks. Heres one she got yesterday. Creeks were up a foot still and had probably 4" of visibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the estrogen. ..lmao.
> 
> Getting closer.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a great smallie! What is the length on that pig? Looks to be about 18?


----------



## SeanStone

Ha....I wish. Girls make fish look way bigger. 16"

Thats on your jig by the way......I need to get her more because shes wore the paint off it. its copper in color but im not sure of the weight....you gonna be at any of the upcoming events?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Ha....I wish. Girls make fish look way bigger. 16"
> 
> Thats on your jig by the way......I need to get her more because shes wore the paint off it. its copper in color but im not sure of the weight....you gonna be at any of the upcoming events?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It seems those bass jigs don't catch as many fish as other river bass baits but the fish caught are typically bigger. I'm planning to be in Columbus this weekend. I guess I'll bring a few jigs with me! Let me know what size and colors you guys like and I'll give you a few. Would she mind if I post that pic on our Facebook page?


----------



## SeanStone

Ill pay you for them....its no big deal. Once I find out what size they are ill probably place an order. She likes them a lot. She uses it 90 percent of the time....and if she gets it stuck shell spend 20 minutes trying to get it out. 

Yea its cool to post it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Ill pay you for them....its no big deal. Once I find out what size they are ill probably place an order. She likes them a lot. She uses it 90 percent of the time....and if she gets it stuck shell spend 20 minutes trying to get it out.
> 
> Yea its cool to post it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks, I'm glad she likes them so much!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Nice smallie there! I won't make it out till Friday morn when I get to Columbus. I don't plan on major fishing, just checking section I picked out and see if I can pick few baits they want. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak

FishermanMurph said:


> Nice smallie there! I won't make it out till Friday morn when I get to Columbus. I don't plan on major fishing, just checking section I picked out and see if I can pick few baits they want.
> 
> 
> That would be nice I'm working Friday night 6pm-6am sat and driving straight there. So come weigh in ill be on my 25 straight hour awake. Add in the smell of myself covered in vegetarian food and 80 degree sun ill be fresh come weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph

Love2kayak said:


> That would be nice I'm working Friday night 6pm-6am sat and driving straight there. So come weigh in ill be on my 25 straight hour awake. Add in the smell of myself covered in vegetarian food and 80 degree sun ill be fresh come weigh in.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll be sure to stand far, far away from ya.  Not that late but I normally work late also but decided I deserve a Friday off for fishing.


----------



## SeanStone

Just wanna remind you guys that the measure in time was changed. Its now 4pm instead of 6pm....just in case someone missed it.

Ill be at Roosters at 630am to get that early start. 

Oh yea and I broke a spinner bait off on a smallie yesterday....the metal frame not the line. If I hadnt seen it jump right before it broke I would have swore it was a 19" er. Instead I had a tank of a 16"er on the other end of my line. I left the creek in a bad mood....I couldnt find a pattern. For what its worth... they hit spinner baits, creature baits, and crankbaits evenly on weedlines, fallen trees, and tapper ups. (Tail end of a hole)

Going to grab some baits tonight and load the gear up. Hopefully im in bed by midnight. See you in the am.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker

SeanStone said:


> Just wanna remind you guys that the measure in time was changed. Its now 4pm instead of 6pm....just in case someone missed it.


That's a pretty short window.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Exit 52 off 270 is gonna be closed this weekend I noticed. I believe this exit can be taken to qualifying waters so detours maybe needed for anyone heading to one of those sections. 

See y'all there and good luck to everyone attending this event. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

Anybody else as excite as I am for tomorrow morning?? I'm getting the yak loaded up, fishing gear pulled together and making a few spinnerbaits and weedless jigs to bring with me. Looking forward to finally meeting everybody. I'm going to try and get there around 6:30. I still have no idea where I going to fish though!!LOL!


----------



## SeanStone

yakfish said:


> Anybody else as excite as I am for tomorrow morning?? I'm getting the yak loaded up, fishing gear pulled together and making a few spinnerbaits and weedless jigs to bring with me. Looking forward to finally meeting everybody. I'm going to try and get there around 6:30. I still have no idea where I going to fish though!!LOL!


Heck yea....im pumped. I got my gear loaded and alarm set for 330am. I feel sorry for those PA guys.

If I dont see you in the morning ill meet up with you at the measure in. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway

streamstalker said:


> That's a pretty short window.


Doesnt matter if you dont fish it! 

Thanks for everyone who showed, had a good time at Roosters sharing stories of the day, and asking what did and did not work. Glad I was one of the people telling what did.  

Alot of nice looking fish caught today, Amanda's smallie was a hog though:B


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks Larry, Neil, and the rest of the BKFT team. I had a great time. I'm looking forward to Nettle Lake. I'll bring the chigger craws. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

KatseekN said:


> Thanks Larry, Neil, and the rest of the BKFT team. I had a great time.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


+1 on this. Always a great time at these events. I won't make it to the next one but will be at the Dayton River event.


----------



## rustyfish

Thanks BKFT really I enjoyed it. But I may change my mind after those 8 Super Killer wings kick in.


----------



## SeanStone

Had a blast once again guys. It was pretty neat having the results indoors. I bet the girls liked not having to fire the grills up. Lol.

Here's Amandas smallie. 17.25" 2lbs 12oz...her new personal best.


Thanks again. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

Yea roosters really hit the spot. Minus the trash in river and everywhere in sight and the 9 or so fish that jumped and came unbuttoned crushing my dreams it was a really good time. Had a little pattern going just couldn't land em. But I guess can't be mad about only catching 3 fish and finishing 6th specially on a 30 hour no sleep bender. I'd tell you good job Larry but it was your backyard. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

SeanStone said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wow that is a nice fish. Wish I could have been there. All I did Saturday was think how nice it was outside and wish I could have been in Columbus. Cant wait for the Buckeye Open.


----------



## Love2kayak

That thing looks like a toad in her hands. Nice fish. Would love to have seen a bank like that on the stretch we did. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Love2kayak said:


> That thing looks like a toad in her hands. Nice fish. Would love to have seen a bank like that on the stretch we did.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The stretch we fished looked like that 80 percent of the time. It was crazy to see so many rocks... I wish we had water like that down herr. We got lucky in selecting that stretch honestly. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> The stretch we fished looked like that 80 percent of the time. It was crazy to see so many rocks... I wish we had water like that down herr. We got lucky in selecting that stretch honestly. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The stretch we fished was 80% rock also. We drug our yaks more than we fished. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> The stretch we fished was 80% rock also. We drug our yaks more than we fished.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That sucks....the water was up an inch or two too. It could have been worse. We plan on heading back up soon...but only if the water is up a little. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

If you guys watch that gauge and hit that stretch when it's 150cfs-350cfs in the Fall, it gets pretty awesome!


----------



## Love2kayak

SeanStone said:


> That sucks....the water was up an inch or two too. It could have been worse. We plan on heading back up soon...but only if the water is up a little.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'd be in on that if you didn't mind. We also don't have much rocky stuff in my local flow either. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Heres my write up on the tourney that I made for the blog....enjoy.

Yesterday Rylan, Amanda, Russ, and I made the voyage from Southern Ohio to Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trails Columbus Rumble on the River tournament. As always, the water was completely new to us. Our preparation for the tournament consisted of a lot of research. First I located all of the public access points on each individual river. Here is a link to the public access points on the Scioto River just for example. http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where-to-boat/rivers-streams/sc/scioto-river From there I used my Navionics app on my smartphone to determine the distance between each public access point. With the check in at 6:30am and the measure in at 4pm, we had about 7 hours of fishable time after checking in, unloading the vehicles, getting the put in vehicle, and reloading the vehicles. With 7 hours to fish, I figured a float of 4 to 6 miles would be ideal. From that point I eliminated all sections that were outside of of the 4 to 6 miles. With all remaining sections I began to look at google earth's satellite imagery. I looked for bridges, dams, rocks along the banks, riffles, etc. I was looking for structure similar to the creeks we fished where we lived because I/we had confidence in that type of water. After a discussion with Rylan we had a game plan. We were going to float a northern section of the Scioto River.

We got up at 2:30am and loaded the vehicles, it was pretty amusing to see what everyone had tied on. I had 3 rods, one with a white spinner bait, a texas rigged chigger craw, and a rope lure....Rylan had a jig and chigger craw combo, a white spinner bait, a tiny wee craw, and a gar lure.....Amanda had two jigs and chigger craw combos and a gar lure........Russ had a jig, gar lure, and a white spinner bait. Needless to say we had little diversity in our lure selections. We arrived at Roosters in Grove City at 5:45am, while we were waiting a few other guys started showing up. We talked about our lack of sleep, game plans, how we thought other competitors would do, etc... Soon Larry and Neil showed up and we signed in and were on our way. The "Put In" was rough to say the least. We had to drag our kayaks over fallen trees, over large rocks, and launch in a small rapid....something I didnt see on Google Earth.










The morning started off with a little game of Rock, Paper, Scissors to see what order we would rotate in. Since we had a group of 4 people we figured it would be best to rotate from front to back. The person in front would get the first cast at spots, but once he/she caught a fish he/she would then go to the back of the pack. This would ensure that everyone had an opportunity at casting at a spot first. After a few rounds of Rock, Paper, Scissors I had won the first place spot, Rylan had second, Russ had opted to go last, and Amanda had planned on going upstream to fish a good looking spot. The fishing started off slow, I went without a bite for at least 3 hours. Rylan and Amanda quickly picked up a few small fish on their jig and chigger craw combos. Before I had landed a fish, Rylan had a three fish limit of a little over 30". Amanda had two fish at 25".








My first fish came off of the backside of a bridge piling, it was a 12.75" smallmouth. I quickly got a picture of the fish on the board and pulled off in a small eddy as to let everyone pass me by. It was my turn to fish in the back of the pack. As I was waiting I casted into the current with my texas rigged chigger craw, a 9" smallmouth soon followed.

A couple hours passed and we each picked up a few fish in the 10 to 14 inch range. By noon all of us had a limit of three fish, which was one of my main goals for the day. We passed by another bridge and I quickly landed a solid 16" fish.....this put me in first place out of our group. With a 16", a 14" and a 12.75" I had a total of 42.75"....I felt that it was enough to break into the top ten, but I wasn't happy with just being in the top ten. From that point I really put the pressure on myself to get that "One" fish.

A mile or so later Amanda hooked into a massive smallmouth on a rock bar in the middle of the river. She was fishing third, I was in fourth, Rylan in 2nd, and Russ in first. She hooked the smallmouth and I heard Rylan ask her if it was a good one? It quickly came to the surface and our jaws dropped. Rylan had got a good look at it, as he was less than 10 feet away from it when it leaped out of the water. While she was still fighting it, I asked Rylan how good it was? He replied 3 to 4lbs. At that point we all stopped what we were doing to watch Amanda land her monster smallmouth. It felt like 2 minutes and 3 good leaps before she leaned over to make the grab when it happened...the smallmouth made one last jump and threw the hook. We all felt sick for her loss.

We continued to fish, and I continued to look for a fish to cull out my 12.75" fish. Russ was struggling to find sizable fish, although he was throwing the biggest bait out of everyone else on the water (a Strike King KVD triple willow bladed spinnerbait) . He was soon rewarded for his persistence with a 17.25" and 2lbs 8oz. smallmouth which came off of the front side of a bridge piling. It was a new personal best for him, so he was pumped.









At this point it was getting late and we still had over a mile to fish so we began to just hit the better looking spots. At this point we had developed a pattern which was mid current breaks...such as bridge pilings, the end of holes also called "taper ups", and fallen trees. We quickly made it to the take out at 2:15pm, and planed to fish around it until 2:45pm. I was beating myself up for failing to find a quality fish, afterall Amanda had lost a good one, Russ had landed a 17.25"er, and several were caught over 12.75"....just not by me. We began to work a dam, its riffles, and current breaks. I headed over to a good looking spot and started throwing my bait around when I hear Rylan ask, "How big it was?" again. I had my back turned at the time, but when I looked to see who was fighting the bass I saw Amanda once again. Rylan and I stopped casting to watch her fight the fish. It quickly wrapped her up on a stick in some pretty swift water. The whole time it was wrapped up, we could see the fish on the surface. It appeared to be another good fish. It wasn't quite as big as the one she lost previously but it was way bigger than any bass I had hooked that day. Luckily the fish unwrapped itself and she managed to land the bass. It was the same length as Russ' smallmouth at 17.25" but it went 4 ounces heavier, 2lbs 12oz. It was also her personal best smallmouth.








At that point it was 2:35pm, we had about 10 more minutes before we needed to load up. We worked every spot of that pool, but no other fish were present. Rylan and I had fell into a slump, failing to land any fish in the last couple hours of the tourney. At 2:45 we pulled the yaks up on the rock bar and went through our cameras to clear the bad pictures off of our cards as to make the measure-in easier for Larry. We also counted up our totals, we were all between 39" and 43". It was a very close race between us, however we felt that only Amanda would break into the top ten. The competition was tough, we knew ahead that some very skilled guys were coming from Pennsylvania and a few local guys were going to fish the tourney. We loaded up the gear and set the navigation system to Roosters in Grove City.

We arrived a half hour early and went inside Roosters to give Larry our SD cards out of each of our cameras. We sat at a nearby table and awaited the results. None of us were really happy with our results so we weren't too worried about the results. We struck up conversation with the other guys and told them how our trip went. They then told us about their experiences, what baits worked, what baits didn't work, what structure held fish, etc... Before long the guys who run the tournament started bringing in raffle prizes and Larry stood up with the results.

First off Larry announced 10th place.......Russ Mcdonald. Russ was ecstatic, he didnt have any idea that he was going to place in the tourney so he was completely off guard. He was awarded $20 for 10th place. Larry then announced 9th and 8th place. At 7th place Rylan was announced, he was also awarded $20. Larry then announced 6th place, and then paused to announce the top five. In fifth was......Sean, I had placed fifth place and was awarded $35. I started to think about what all this meant for Amanda....and before I could collect my thoughts Larry started to announce 4th place. He said, "In fourth place, and something he will never live down, is Amanda." Amanda had pulled off 4th place with a little over 43" and took home $40. We had all placed top 10. I was pretty pumped for everyone, and was amazed that all of our preparation and plans had payed off. Larry then went on to announce the top 3 places, and to be honest I was too excited to hear everyones name. In a couple days the guys of Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail will have all of the results posted on thier website. Check it out here....Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail Standings.( http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!standings/c7uu Larry then announced the big fish, it was a four way tie.....Amanda and Russ had won even more money with thier 17.25" fish and were awarded a little over $20 each.


The guys then raffled off a few items such as yak attack gear tracks, BKFT Tee shirts, fishing rods, baits from J&M Tackle, etc. We then got our food and shared a few more stories with the remaining guys. Heres a picture of some J&M Tackle jigs and a yak attack gear track that Amanda won.










Russ ordered some of the hottest wings that Roosters offered. It was quite amusing watching him eat them, typically I am on the other end of that spectacle. I once ordered a half dozen blazing wings from Buffalo Wild Wings, in which I ate one and thought they were disappointing; I then ate a second and changed my mind; When I ate the third blazing wing I was in tears. So to see Russ take that on those wings was amusing.. We finished our meal and said goodbye to everyone.

We then set off on our 2 hour journey home. We took the opportunity to take a picture of the skyscrapers in Columbus. In our home town I think we have a 3 story building, nothing like the buildings in the big city.









I'm looking forward to seeing everyone in Dayton in a few weeks. Once again we want to thank all the guys who put on the tournament, all of their family and friends who help out and put up with them, and all of the sponsors.


.............

Chase if you have a day next weekend open and the water looks good we could do something. I'm free Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## farleybucks

Cool writeup Sean.

I will have results, pics, top 5 writeups on how they attacked saturday, etc posted in the next couple days. 
Remember, registration is now open for the Buckeye Open....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4

We already have 8 people registered....


----------



## streamstalker

What an awesome post, Sean. I have to check out your blog!


----------



## yakfish

Nice write up Sean! Those are a couple of pig smallies!


----------



## KatseekN

Just got this on the scioto river. Sean should love it. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Jeff thats awesome. I have yet to catch a pike, but its on my list. Lol. Theres just something about those big toothy fish that interests me. Im jelous, im not even gonna lie. Congrats. 

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Nice...I have had them.follow My lures all the way to Yak but have yet to put one in the Yak

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Haven't got one in the yak, but I have in a paddle boat..does that count?
My ex back in college had family in michigan that lived on a lake and they didn't have any type of boats to fish from and shore fishing was too hard...so I trolled with the paddleboat....caught a bunch in the 30" range....plus my biggest largemouth at around 8lbs caught at 3AM after a wedding reception and MANY adult beverages....should be more proud I didn't fall off the paddleboat and drown than of the 8lb LM


----------



## Bubbagon

KatseekN said:


> Just got this on the scioto river. Sean should love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


AWESOMENESS!!! The Scioto....gotta love her!!


----------



## farleybucks

The Rumble on the River report has been posted and the standings have been updated. Congrats to Larry Haines for the W.... also a shout out to Larry, Amanda, Brian, and Russ who all tied with a big fish of 17.25"!
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!columbus-regional-river-event/cnnq
Photos are posted in the Gallery too...


----------



## SeanStone

What....no captions on the pics this time? I was looking foward to them. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

To the BKTT Team, thanks for putting it all together. We had a good time as always. Once again I fished new waters that I never knew existed and had a great time paddling and exploring. 

My only negative feedback is that while I appreciate Roosters as a sponsor and a great place for food/drink, the weigh-in area was to crowded and noisy. But thats just me being a cranky smelly old fisherman... 

Again thanks for the event and look forward to the next one.

--naut-a-byte


----------



## farleybucks

> What....no captions on the pics this time? I was looking foward to them


no time...lol! Maybe I will add some later this week!



> My only negative feedback is that while I appreciate Roosters as a sponsor and a great place for food/drink, the weigh-in area was to crowded and noisy. But thats just me being a cranky smelly old fisherman...


Yeah we talked about that afterward....wasn't sure if people would like it or not.
There were some other minor issues with Roosters too that Larry is working out.
The nice part was good food and drinks...plus the gals didn't have to cook!
We will be doing a survey and I am sure this is a question we will ask....be sure to mention it on the survey, DJ, Dick, Diederick.....man, and now Naut-a-byte!


----------



## farleybucks

There will be a couple of exciting announcements regarding the Buckeye Open in the next couple of days including new water eligibility and additional ways to earn bonus trail points! Any guesses?????


----------



## FishermanMurph

You can fish waters in other states which will make me bring my kayak with me to PA when I visit Labor Day weekend and create fun of balancing fishing and family time.


----------



## SeanStone

No private waters......moving water only????? Ill be waiting to hear the changes.

Dont make the bonus points too hard....its all I have to work for this tourney. Final trail standings only use 1 online event...so it wont do me any good to try and improve my ranking. I guess I could make it harder for other guys to place. 

On another note....amanda only needs a 3rd place spot to take 1rst in the final trail standings. Guys I dont mind losing... just not to her.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> On another note....amanda only needs a 3rd place spot to take 1rst in the final trail standings. Guys I dont mind losing... just not to her.


You would have a VERY, VERY rough winter waiting until the 2014 trail....


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> No private waters.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I like this. I easily could of gone to my friend's private lake which holds an average size of 17in bass with bigger ones at the last online event but I like keeping it on even ground. And being sportsman like. Though, I am tempted to get a big panfish from there and submit it for Yak Ohio just so the panfish don't feel left out (won't lie, won't mind submitting a bass from that lake but I decided against it). Though, I was one inch away from submitting a rock bass few weeks ago from a local river...


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> You would have a VERY, VERY rough winter waiting until the 2014 trail....


You have no idea. Lol. I get to hear it from her, my mom, and her mom on facebook, who likes and comments on everything amanda does. 


Murph.....a 22 inch bass, current yak ohio big bass, is hard to beat from anywhere private or public. If you can catch one from there I say more power to you. I do agree on your tournament stance but you have to remember that not everyone has the same waters to fish. I am blessed with 3 different public bodies of water that produce 4lb largemouth bass frequently. It took us years to find but I dont think everyone has the same opportunities. If it were a smallie tourney I would be in some deep trouble. We have very few waters down here that offer a shot at more than a 16" smallie. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I found a public lake that gives up really big bass for Ohio. I'm gonna try to pull out a giant for the next online tourney. Hope it happens. Though it is probably a long shot. I know this place hold 23" LM though. If Michigan becomes eligible I may have to go there. I love Ohio and the buckeyes but fishing is way better there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I found a public lake that gives up really big bass for Ohio. I'm gonna try to pull out a giant for the next online tourney. Hope it happens. Though it is probably a long shot. I know this place hold 23" LM though. If Michigan becomes eligible I may have to go there. I love Ohio and the buckeyes but fishing is way better there.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A 23 inch largemouth is a beast. I dont know if id travel out of state to fish though. You got family up there or something?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> A 23 inch largemouth is a beast. I dont know if id travel out of state to fish for one though. You got family up there or something?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The lake is in Ohio. About a 45 min. Drive. I've fished it a few times but haven't hooked a giant yet. I know they're there. I've seen multiple pictures of them from a friend of mine. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

3 words. .....jig and pig.

Or in your case jig and chigger craw. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Its very grassy. I did pick up a buckeye lures mop jig.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Its very grassy. I did pick up a buckeye lures mop jig.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Whaaaaaaaaat???????? 

Lol. Just kidding. Have you got it in the water yet? The skirt flares out real big and makes a huge profile for the big boys. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Ya. I threw it at Kiser last online tourney. Didn't get any bites. Did you trim the skirt at all?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Nope I leave them exactly how they are. Skirt and weedgaurd. 

You wont get a lot of bites but typically the bites you do get are well worth the wait. I wont use any other jig.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Buckeye Open Announcement #1: the event will now include Labor Day! Event runs from 6:00AM Friday, August 30th until Monday, September 2nd at 10PM. Registration must be completed by 6AM on FRI, AUG 30th and pictures submitted by 10PM on MON, Sept 2nd.
More exciting announcements to come.....
More details about the Buckeye Open can be found here.....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4


----------



## SeanStone

And I thought I was gonna have monday to recover. ...lol. 3 days killed me last time.....4, just burry me with my yak. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> And I thought I was gonna have monday to recover. ...lol. 3 days killed me last time.....4, just burry me with my yak.


You don't HAVE to fish all those times....but you know people trying to creep up the leaderboard will be! (myself included!)


----------



## farleybucks

Buckeye Open Announcement #2: Anglers participating in the Buckeye Open can also receive Trail bonus points (points are only for trail standings not Buckeye Open standings) by catching a fish that finishes the weekend within the top 3 of any YAK Ohio category (Ohio waters only). Your fish must finish in the top 3 AFTER the Buckeye Open is complete. Pictures must be taken with the event tag from the Buckeye Open and submitted at the Buckeye Open deadline. 30 bonus points for any fish finishing in the top 3 and 10 additional points if you take a "Hero Shot" (picture of the angler holding the fish while in kayak).
Additional information on the YAK Ohio awards can be found here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!yak-ohio-leaders/cn30

Information on the Buckeye Open can be found here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4


----------



## farleybucks

top 3 fish must be caught Buckeye Open weekend (not already in top 3)....and there is a limit of one fish/40 bonus points


----------



## yakfish

OK... so I need to catch a musky over 30 inches during the Buckeye Open! Check!


----------



## SeanStone

Lol. Or a 33.5" cat... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Wow this has really got me excited for the Buckeye Open. Working for the Gov. I have to take a furlough day to get a day off and my schedule has me working Sunday and Monday night but it may be worth the loss of pay to get the extra day of fishing. I didnt mind during the last tourney giving up half a day but to give up a day and a half, way too much pressure. Guess I will have to go fishing tomorrow (or the next three) for my release lol. Fish on:B


----------



## SeanStone

Ok...so heres my personal breakdown of the bonus fish for the tourney. 

10 inch rock bass or gill............would take a personal best to achieve. Pb Rock bass at 9", pb gill at 9.75"

19" Smallmouth.........would take a personal best again. My pb is 18.5. I do think someone will bump this up this weekend. So if you guys aim for it, Id aim for over 19".

21.25" Largemouth....achievable unless someone else gets a bigger one. In that case 2nd place 21.5" (.....my current pb...)would need to get beaten. I'd have to set a pb again.

33.25" Cat.........Probably the most attainable for me, if I didnt have to be out with Amanda all day chasing bass for her portion of the tourney. She wont let me fish for flatties at night while the tourneys going on. 

30" Musky/Pike.........Ive never caught one so thats not going to happen. 

14.75" Crappie.......Forget about it.

18.5" saugeye/walleye..........I may catch 2 small ones a year while bass fishing so thats very unlikely. Again it would take a pb.

Well done Neil, 5/7 would take a pb for me. I think its a great idea though. 

I had planned on taking the #1 spot with the slam of a cat, crappie, and Bass....so much for that. I guess if I get the bonus points I will have really earned them. It gives me something to shoot for. Ill take a pb anything....and this will just help motivate me to try for one.


----------



## KatseekN

I think the rock bass/panfish category will get a lot of submissions. The pike/musky one is tough but I think I might be able to find a big one. Both bass categories are up there, though not unobtainable. Saugeye/walleye is very beatable. Catfish for me is out of the question. No flats or blues in my area. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

I know of a body of water where I could knock out the walleye/saugfish and the smallie bonus points without too much trouble given enough time on the water. I have another in mind for the Esox portion of the bonus points as well. I have never caught a musky from a kayak and have always wanted to, so this is a great opportunity to attempt it. I have caught pike in the yak and they can be a handful! I have 4 different bodies of water I want to fish for this event so I needed that extra day! Thanks Neil!


----------



## rustyfish

SeanStone said:


> 33.25" Cat.........Probably the most attainable for me


Did you just say that? If I were you I would go for the bass. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88

This will be my first event and I'm pretty excited about it!!! At the beginning of the year had every intention of fishing at least 3 or 4 events but a crazy work schedule put an end to that..I have been following closely and look for forward to finally being in a tourney!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Now I have a delimma. Im not sure what to do if I prefish a yak ohio fish? Do I wait to submitt it and hope I catch one during the online tourney for bonus points? Or do I submitt it and make it harder for myself...and others to get bonus points? What happens if I catch on prefishing and then hold onto it until the end of the online tourney.....then I submit it only after I fail to catch a yak ohio fish during the tourney? Will that knock others out of points?

Hows that gonna work Neil? Should all yak ohio fish be submitted before the tourney?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Now I have a delimma. Im not sure what to do if I prefish a yak ohio fish? Do I wait to submitt it and hope I catch one during the online tourney for bonus points? Or do I submitt it and make it harder for myself...and others to get bonus points? What happens if I catch on prefishing and then hold onto it until the end of the online tourney.....then I submit it only after I fail to catch a yak ohio fish during the tourney? Will that knock others out of points?
> 
> Hows that gonna work Neil? Should all yak ohio fish be submitted before the tourney?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sean I contacted a few guys that have ponds with monster gills. Gonna see if I can't fill that category this weekend. If someone is gonna rank ahead of me by bonus points there gonna work for it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Sean I contacted a few guys that have ponds with monster gills. Gonna see if I can't fill that category this weekend. If someone is gonna rank ahead of me by bonus points there gonna work for it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I hadnt planned on fishing for gills or rock bass. I say fill the open spots and make it hard on other guys. Im also of the opinion that the submissions need to be current before the tourney. ...or they dont count.

A10" gill is a MONSTER...id probably drive a long way to get a shot at a 10+" gill. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Check out the start of my day gotta love the scioto. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Some nice looking smallies jeff. Did you guys get hit by that storm last night? We got almost an inch of rain, but the creeks didnt even budge. I was hoping to hit a few flows but im getting tired of dragging.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Yep. There up and muddy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Rivers all clear here...and Sean suck it up . Drag ...lol my best fishing has been in low lvl 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> Rivers all clear here...and Sean suck it up . Drag ...lol my best fishing has been in low lvl
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea I would assume fishing would get better with lower levels. Ive got a spot in mind for the tourney thats 4 miles long. Ive done it in 4 hours before when the water was up.....might take an exhausting 10 hours if things dont change soon. Ill do it, because I think it will pay off.....id just rather float it. 

Amanda informed me today that shes gonna pull a Larry and try to win with smallies. I'll let her get her limit friday and saturday.....come sunday she'll probably want to chase some green bass. Lol.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Just for man pride I hope all she finds is 12 inchers 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

YAK Ohio fish can be submitted, but the only ones getting bonus points are ones with the Buckeye Open tag in picture. You can make it tougher on others to get bonus points by catching fish before buckeye open but you also lose out on possible bonus points too.


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> YAK Ohio fish can be submitted, but the only ones getting bonus points are ones with the Buckeye Open tag in picture. You can make it tougher on others to get bonus points by catching fish before buckeye open but you also lose out on possible bonus points too.


I'm thinking make bonus points tough for that panfish/rockbass category. I'd just hate to see someone that spent 60 hours on there yak in one weekend get less points then a guy that put in 8 and caught a 10" rock bass for bonus points. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Buckeye Open Announcement #3: Pennsylvania waters are now eligible for the Buckeye Open! We have partnered with the Kayak Anglers of Western PA&#65279;....anglers can now sign up for their event "Rippin' Lips and Snappin' Pics" that includes Ohio waters. Both events occur the same weekend, so you can enter and win both tourney's with the same fish! You can sign up for both the Buckeye Open and PA event here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!event-registration/c16dk
Registration to the Western Kayak Anglers of PA event is $10 and requires anglers signing up to their forum at http://www.kayak-anglers.com/
Once registered you can read the event rules.
BE SURE TO READ THE RULES FOR EACH EVENT AS THEY ARE DIFFERENT!
Any questions about the PA event should email [email protected]
Any questions about the Buckeye Open should email [email protected]


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I'm thinking make bonus points tough for that panfish/rockbass category. I'd just hate to see someone that spent 60 hours on there yak in one weekend get less points then a guy that put in 8 and caught a 10" rock bass for bonus points.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dont have to worry about me Jeff. My pb is seruously 9" long. It went 8 oz......heres a pic. I did take a hero shot with it but a 9 inch fish in front of a 260lb guy doesn't look right. 








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Would be cool if the Ohio guys win both events! 
Our tourney is OH and PA waters only....
Their tourney has all PA, OH, NY, MD and WV waters eligible. For only $10 more you can possibly win two tournaments!
Let's put up a strong Ohio showing!


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Would be cool if the Ohio guys win both events!
> Our tourney is OH and PA waters only....
> Their tourney has all PA, OH, NY, MD and WV waters eligible. For only $10 more you can possibly win two tournaments!
> Let's put up a strong Ohio showing!


I agree. I think someone from ohio will win it. Maybe even get top three from Ohio..... I will have to spend more time chasing bass this tourney instead of that bonus fish. 

Should be a blast.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

To clarify: You DO NOT have to attend an in-person event to qualify for prizes in the PA online event!


----------



## farleybucks

Buckeye Open, Last Announcement: Any angler who has participated in at least 1 BKFT event (online or in person) prior to the Buckeye Open will receive 10 bonus points for also signing up for the Rippin' Lips & Snappin' Pics PA tournament and an additional 30 bonus points if they finish in the top 10 of that tournament! 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4


----------



## farleybucks

So, here is a preview of the Buckeye Open (you can find all the info at http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4 )

Buckeye Open 
100% Payout
Rules
&#65279;*The Buckeye Open will not require anglers to attend one in person event to be eligible for payouts.
&#65279;&#65279;&#8203;
&#65279;
Event Type
Online Weekend Event with photo submissions
&#8203;
Start Date/Time
6:00 AM Friday, August 30th
&#8203;
End Date/Time
&#65279;10:00 PM Monday, September 2nd
&#65279;
Eligible Fishing Waters
Any Ohio & Pennsylvania lake or river
&#65279;
Cost &#8203;
*$20.00 entry fee
&#8203;You can register in person at WhiteWater Warehouse (check their website for hours) or online at Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail website.

&#65279;Registration must be completed by 6:00 AM, Friday, August 30th!&#65279;
&#65279;
Additional Rules
*Bass only event (Black, Smallmouth, Largemouth; no
striped, hybrid, or white)
&#65279;
&#65279;&#65279;*Email photos of your 3 largest bass to
[email protected]
&#65279;
*Email must include:
-First & Last Name
-Mailing Address&#8203;


*Photos must be submitted no later than 11:59PM on September 2nd.

&#65279;*Photo must CLEARLY show ALL of the following (no exceptions):
*Length of fish
*Kayak in photo
*Event Tag (Visit this webpage anytime after Thursday, August
29th at 11:59 PM for the event tag. Put tag in plastic ziploc bag and display in ALL pictures submitted.)
*Fish can have open mouth and pinched tail
*The mouth must clearly be shown touching the zero mark on the measuring board. Nothing in the picture should be
covering the lip touching the zero mark including your hand, lip grips, event tag, etc. If the lip is not clearly shown touching the zero mark or the tail is not clearly shown in the photo the measurement may be deducted and possibly disqualified.

&#65279;
&#65279;Points Awarded
&#65279;1st place 100
2nd place 90
3rd place 80
4th place 70
5th place 60
6th place 50
7th place 40
8th place 30
9th place 20
10th-final place 10
&#65279;
Additional Points
Submit at least one eligible bass 10
&#65279;
Tourney Trail Bonus Points 
Anglers participating in the Buckeye Open can also receive Trail bonus points (points are only for trail standings not Buckeye Open standings) by:

1. Catching a fish that finishes the weekend within the top 3 of any YAK Ohio category (Ohio waters only). Your fish must finish in the top 3 AFTER the Buckeye Open is complete. Pictures must be taken with the event tag from the Buckeye Open and submitted at the Buckeye Open deadline. 30 bonus points for any fish finishing in the top 3 and 10 additional points if you take a "Hero Shot" (picture of the angler holding the fish while in kayak).
Top 3 fish must be caught Buckeye Open weekend (not already in top 3)....and there is a limit of one fish/40 bonus points

AND/OR 

2. Any angler who has participated in at least 1 BKFT event (online or in person) prior to the Buckeye Open will receive 10 bonus points for also signing up for the Rippin' Lips & Snappin' Pics PA tournament and an additional 30 bonus points if they finish in the top 10 of that tournament! You can sign up for that tournament HERE
and more information on their tournament can be found HERE
Be sure to read their rules as they are different than the Buckeye Open rules and will require an additional picture of each fish.


*Anglers must adhere to ALL Ohio Fishing and Boating Regulations&#8203;
&#8203;&#65279;*All photos submitted are property of the BKFT and may be used on future
media.&#8203;


----------



## SeanStone

Just talked to the PA guys on their forum and if you want you can keep the mouth open tail pinched method of buckeye kayak fishing trails tourneys you can. Each fish will recieve a 1/4 " deduction using this method....as opposed to the mouth closed where no deductions will be taken. 

Im going to take the deductions personally because I dont wanna have to keep track of 2 pictures per fish. Just thought id share.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Went to bass pro.....getting ready for the tourney. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Stupid phone....lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Love it. I would have picked up more chigger craws though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Lol. I still have a couple unopened bags lying around so I figured I didnt need them too bad. Im going to try some scent additives just to see if it helps. Its called mikes crayfish scent gel. If I can keep my claws and tentacles away from the gills long enough to lose the power bait scent.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

In case you guys havent looked at the rules for the PA tourney there are a few differences between thier rules and buckeye kayak fishing trails rules. 

First. ... the PA guys want a hawg trough as their measuring board. Its the only accepted board.

Second. ....no live bait. So if your going for a bonus fish for bkft such as catfish or saugeye and you hook a hawg of a bass it wont count in their tourney.

Third....measuring procedures are different. They want a mouth closed tail natural measurement where as bkft wants a mouth open tail pinched measure. The PA tourney will deduct 1/4 of an inch for mouth open measurements. Take that in consideration when taking your pics. A largemouth bass will gain 1/4 of an inch at very minimum with its mouth open.....however a smallmouth may not. 

Fourth. .....PA guys can use a trolling motor, with limitations. Bkft tourney does not allow trolling motors at all.


Anyone else notice any differences?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Guess they said they will just make deductions if we don't take 2 different pics. The hawg trough rule is not a big deal to me, but if I didn't already have one i would be mad (takes little more than a week to get it through the mail.) But if we want any shot at staying up towards the top of the trail points were gonna have to conform. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

Yeah, I just saw the Hawg Trough rule too. That is a deal breaker for me unfortunately. But I'm still looking forward to the tourney I actually have a plan for each day this time! I'll be fishing at least 3 maybe 4 different bodies of water!


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Fourth. .....PA guys can use a trolling motor, with limitations. Bkft tourney does not allow trolling motors at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Trolling motor? Being a PA native, I'm offended! 

I got too much family stuff going on at home this visit so I won't be doing the online tournament (may get my 7 year old niece out though for some panfish action). Good luck to everyone and don't embarrass the PA guys too much.


----------



## mstaaf

I'm new to kayak fishing but i'm in.
Looks like its gonna be a fun weekend!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SeanStone

Heres a few smallies from my last trip with Neil and Aarron. I had one of my best smallie trips ever. Im starting to rethink my game plan for the upcoming tourney.... I ended up with 49.5 in three fish in one trip. I would be hard pressed to do that in one day fishing for largemouth. 
16.75









18.25

















Sunset











I also got my first shipment of bass jigs from Joel at J&M Tackle. Amanda is very, very happy.


----------



## yakfish

Great smallies Sean! The 18 incher is a beauty fish! Thanks for the shout out. I'm glad Amanda is happy with the jigs!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Sean Nice pics. Just read your blog, some pretty cool stuff there. Keep it up it really helps me on those long work days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Sean Nice pics. Just read your blog, some pretty cool stuff there. Keep it up it really helps me on those long work days.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks I appreciate it. I try to put new things up as often as I can. Sometimes the fishing is sloooow and theres not much to say.


----------



## rustyfish

Its the offical what to read when you are stuck at work and have nothing better to do blog. I wouldn't recommend reading it on a day off, you will be disappointed. . Sorry Sean 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> Its the offical what to read when you are stuck at work and have nothing better to do blog. I wouldn't recommend reading it on a day off, you will be disappointed. . Sorry Sean
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hopefully its good enough to motivate you to get out and fish on those days off. If not im doing something wrong....lol.

Tourneys getting close.......im ready to start now.


----------



## SeanStone

The tournament is less than 2 days away. Just a reminder for anyone who has yet to register yet.

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4

Just finalizing my plans for the tourney...but the weatherman keeps changing the forcast on me. It was 10 percent chance of rain saturday, I looked this morning and its now 40% chance of scattered t storms.  

I hope those PA guys get some of it too. 

Any thoughts on what its going to take to get into the top ten in the tourney? Last time we had 10 people over 50"....id be very impressed if we could do that again.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

PA guys are talking like 56" will take top spot in their tourney

So far:
There is about 8 or 9 guys signed up for the PA tournament through them and another 9 through the BKFT website.
The OH event has 13 signed up through us...not sure about through them.

The last event saw a lot of signups on Thursday night.


----------



## KatseekN

Count me in for 50+

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Count me in for 50+
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pike dont count....

I hope to come in around 50 as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

You can't count me in on both tournys just waiting on money.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Sean delete a few of your pms. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Just did. Lol. Were good now

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

no sharing honey holes unless with me...my pm is empty!


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> no sharing honey holes unless with me...my pm is empty!


Kiser ain't a honey hole. I do know of a pond with really good bass, but, I can't get a hold of the owner. Looks like its public waters for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Hitting my bluegill spot in morning. Hopefully have 3 to fill the yakohio category.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Hitting my bluegill spot in morning. Hopefully have 3 to fill the yakohio category.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck....I say fill her up. Make my life a whole lot easier.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Im trying to up the cat category now. Ive got a 27" 7lb 1oz channel cat and a 30" 10lb 0oz inch flattie. Gonna need more than that though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Im trying to up the cat category now. Ive got a 27" 7lb 1oz channel cat and a 30" 10lb 0oz inch flattie. Gonna need more than that though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Russ has set that bar pretty high. Good luck though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Russ has set that bar pretty high. Good luck though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Im fishing with Russ on his water..... the spot that holds the number one spot cat. The 33"er was from my water though.. I just saw a few camera flashes so he may have something.
Its still very achievable though.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I'm hoping for the 50 inch mark as well but just pre fishes the lake I thought would get me 19 inch average fish and couldn't get anything over 16. On to plan b. good luck all and Neil stop taking Sean and Amanda to all your honey holes on the gmr. He doesn't need any more help lol. I'm just jealous 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yak-on

Ha 50" ,in 3 I got that In just one fish check it out . I guess we know who's gonna win this one lol.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Nice. Too bad it doesn't count, no yak in the pic lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> Ha 50" ,in 3 I got that In just one fish check it out . I guess we know who's gonna win this one lol.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lmao. Ive seen a few of the big catfish pillows too. I like to fish in all but I dont know if I wanna spoon with a stuffed one. 

Heres a couple pics from last night. My camera girl went to the car at dark so I had to pull a solo pic on the lil flattie.

Nothing like a lil rain when you have 2 wheel drive cars parked a halfmile off the main road down an old dirt/ mud road. We did some sliding around on our way out. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Getting close. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

Good luck this weekend Fella's. 4 days of fishing you guys should put up some big numbers. Got to make ohio look good this weekend.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

Well that didn't go as planned. 20 8"-9.5" gills. No 10's. Got one more spot but can't get in till Sunday. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Jeff....if you can find a pond with redear sunfish, shellcrackers, you will get 10 inches pretty easy. For some reason they grow long before they start to get thick. The gills you caught looked to be very, very healthy but lacked length. I was hoping youd fill those slots up.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Those are 3 year old hybrids. The other pond has 6 year old hybrids that are hand fed. There as big as dinner plates. Just can't get in till Sunday which means I may fish it Tuesday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

30 points if you get one of those in the tourney. I think itd be worth doing sunday or monday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Well we have had a huge weather forecast swing. What was supposed to be a nice weekend is now looking very wet. 

Friday....dry (have work till 4)
Saturday 60% pm tstorms
Sunday 40% scattered tstorms
Monday 40% scattered tstorms

Everyday we get closer, the chance of rain goes up. 

Gonna be tough to get 50 if I have to dodge lightning.

Good luck to all. Looking foward to seeimg some bigguns.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88

SeanStone said:


> Well we have had a huge weather forecast swing. What was supposed to be a nice weekend is now looking very wet.
> 
> Friday....dry (have work till 4)
> Saturday 60% pm tstorms
> Sunday 40% scattered tstorms
> Monday 40% scattered tstorms
> 
> Everyday we get closer, the chance of rain goes up.
> 
> Gonna be tough to get 50 if I have to dodge lightning.
> 
> Good luck to all. Looking foward to seeimg some bigguns.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Same up here we've had some big storms the last few days with more forecasted throughout the weekend.Will probably have me changing my game plan. Good luck everyone and stay safe!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

Its going to be fun... even if we have to dodge the rain. I can't wait to get off of work at 5:00 tomorrow night! I'll have 40+ inches by 6:30 then I'll have the rest of the weekend to cull!


----------



## SeanStone

The event tag for Buckeye Open is now available on our website. There are different links for each event on the top of the web page, so make sure you print the event tag for your given situation. Print it out and have it ready for your big bass in the morning. With rain in the forecast it may be a good idea to put them in a ziplock bag or some sort of dry storage. If you're fishing the PA Rippin' Lips and Snappin' Pics tourney make sure to write your user name across the bottom of the event tag. Please read over the rules before you head out in the morning.

Good luck.

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4

Let me know if you guys have any problems.


----------



## yakfish

I just finished printing off and laminating my tag. Bring on the rain!


----------



## farleybucks

Here are the signups from our BKFT website...
There will be more I will post once I get the KAWPA signups....
25 BKFT and 12 KAWPA:
BKFT KAWPA
Logan Estep	X	X
Rylan Hayes X X
Sean Stone	X	X
Amanda Jones	X	X
JJ Seiler X X
Michael Staaf	X	X
Jeff Bennett	X	X
Brian Britton	X	X
Travis Belcher	X	X
Neil Farley X	X
Mike Lyon X	X
Ed Humberson X
Dick Nauta X	X
Jeff Schrader	X	
Bobbi Schrader	X	
Shawn Evans X	
Jim Martin X	
Joel Hains X	
Kurt Nordquest	X	
Daniel Thomas	X	
Luke Buxton	X	
Aarron Salvidar	X	
Brad Lehman	X	
Eric Lander	X	
Brian Lammers	X	
Mike Parks X
Larry Haines X

Let me know if I missed anyone...

For event tag or rules go here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open/cmn4

Good luck everyone! And be sure to keep an eye on the weather this weekend and be safe!!!


----------



## SeanStone

Work is going so sloooooooooow right now. Im dying to get out on the water...... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1basshunter

Sean, first get some sleep


----------



## yakfish

I just got off work, I think I'll go fishing!



Edit: This line at the bank is taking forever


----------



## SeanStone

Only got one keeper today. I'm hoping to upgrade my two small ones tomorrow morning.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

I got about 30 largemouths tonight but a lot of them were dinks. Most didn't even make it onto the board. Looking to cull tomorrow!

BTW Neil, I think we need a new YakOhio category. Carp?


----------



## mstaaf

I only had a few hours mid-day today to kick off the tourney
Bunch of dinks here too then a few larger ones.

I have to say that this was the first time i've fished under pressure
in my yak and had to manage the gear, hawg trough, camera and fish.

What a riot... I had about four smaller fish jump off that board and
into the water as soon as i was snapping the pic. The bigger 
fish were more co-operative thank goodness.

Any tips on keeping them calm? I'm really trying not to over handle
the poor fellas.

Thanks!


----------



## SeanStone

First leave the bait im their mouth so if they do go overboard you have a second chance....thats what I do anyway.


Some guys use fish grips instead.

I haven't figured out anyway to keep them calm yet....maybe rub their belly.

Good luck
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

5 AM drive to work had one heck of a light show and a good amount of rain also.
Be careful and good luck out there today. Don't feel so bad about having to work this weekend now.


----------



## SeanStone

Yea I saw that storm put on a light show too. It was pretty epic, seemed like the sky was lit up more often than it was not. Fortunately for us it went north and east. Still dry here. 

When we got up Amanda looked out the window and said........****, then went and laid back down. I got a kick out of that, I told her "rain or no rain, were going fishing." On our way now. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

Had to drain the water out of the yak before getting on the water. Looks like it will be nice at least this morning


----------



## KatseekN

Big boys on fire today.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88

Yesterday was alittle rough between all the dinks and insane amount of pleasure boaters.. Hope to do some serious cullin today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Rain....rain.....and more rain. Eating lunch drying out and then hitting the water again.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

That's a nice one Jeff. How many lbs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

I'm not sure what it weighed. Probably 4. I got a heavier fish after that one. It was probably 5.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Good job jeff. Well whoever wins this one will have earned it. Im gonna have swamp butt for weeks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

KatseekN said:


> Big boys on fire today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice one! I wish I could say the same. I've over 60 Largemouths the last couple days but nothing even close to that bad boy! I have to rethink my strategy and come up with a different spot to fish today and tomorrow.


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Good job jeff. Well whoever wins this one will have earned it. Im gonna have swamp butt for weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Swamp butt??? Man, my knees are so burnt they look like buffalo wings


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> PA guys are talking like 56" will take top spot in their tourney
> 
> So far:
> There is about 8 or 9 guys signed up for the PA tournament through them and another 9 through the BKFT website.
> The OH event has 13 signed up through us...not sure about through them.
> 
> The last event saw a lot of signups on Thursday night.


I think the pa guys prediction may be a few inches short.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I think the pa guys prediction may be a few inches short.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree. One can catch a lot of bigguns in four days. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Heres a good one I got. I figured id share with you guys...not gonna release any length info until after the tourney though. Fishing has been slow for us, only got 3 fish in 10.5 hours of fishing today. Luckily it was a dry 10.5 hours.

Good luck tomorrow guys. Make sure to get your pics sent in by midnight. If your doing both tourneys make sure to send them to both parties.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Pictures sent. Hope my total gets me pretty high in the standings though I'm sure a few have me by a few inches.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I have to work tonight so I sent mine in as well. I know there are several above me but it was still fun. Thanks for showing me how to throw the frog Jeff. Looking forward to Nettle now. If anyone wants to share a ride to Nettle pm me. Not sure if I will be camping or not just depends on what others are doing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> I have to work tonight so I sent mine in as well. I know there are several above me but it was still fun. Thanks for showing me how to throw the frog Jeff. Looking forward to Nettle now. If anyone wants to share a ride to Nettle pm me. Not sure if I will be camping or not just depends on what others are doing
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


NP man. Hope you caught some big ones. This is my biggest from killdeer.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

What a toad. After looking at your pic I have decided I need one of those measuring boards. Im sure it would help Neil.


----------



## yakfish

Just got in and I'm about to go thru my pics to submit. I had a lot of fun and it was great to have an excuse to fish for 4 days straight! I expect to be pretty low in the standings though. I caught about 70-90 bass over the last few days but I had a hard time finding any size. I did catch a Yak Ohio fish on my last cast of the night! It beats the third place fish that on the list for now. Here's to hoping for bonus points!


----------



## mstaaf

I see the results are posted for the
Rippin' Lips and Snappin' Pics Tourney.

Great job, KatseekN and SeanStone! Those are some pigs.
Not sure if anyone else from here made the cut, but congratulations
to everyone that fished the events.

I'm really new to kayak fishing and this was my first tournament. 
I had an absolute blast but i have to say that fishing under pressure
will take some getting used to. Managing the extra gear, weather and
time was unpleasant at moments.
Juggling the fish, trough, tag and camera was a trip as well and
I learned a valuable lesson: the excitement of fishing a really
long shoreline with a perfect 3mph wind for an hour quickly
sours when you realize you have to paddle back to get your event tag.


Peace,


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks. Theone26 is Brian britton. He fished with me. He had an awesome weekend. Mine wasn't to bad either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88

What a fun event!!! Thanks to everyone at BKFT. Don't think I placed well but still very fun! Im looking forward to the next event.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks mstaaf. Ill have a write up of my tourney experience sometime tonight. I got pretty lucky more than once.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I am back to work today after a 5 day marathon weekend of moving and fishing! Never thought I would actually want to be at work to rest from a weekend, but sitting in a nice soft office chair is just what I needed! 
I am going to TRY and have results posted tonight....if not they will be up for tomorrow.
I BRIEFLY browsed through some pics....NICE FISH!!! Also, a alot of bonus points going around! If you have any other pics you took from this weekend tourney shoot them over and I will include them in the picture gallery.
-Neil


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

Where we to post pic to both sites if we were in both tourney's? Reason I ask is that I made payment at one site for both tourney's which lead me to believe pics would be one-site as well... No big deal as my time was limited due to work and the hogs were not cooperating on the day I actually got to go... but I still had fish... :>)


----------



## farleybucks

> Where we to post pic to both sites if we were in both tourney's? Reason I ask is that I made payment at one site for both tourney's which lead me to believe pics would be one-site as well... No big deal as my time was limited due to work and the hogs were not cooperating on the day I actually got to go... but I still had fish... :>)


Fishing was pretty tough had to scratch and claw to find quality fish....
btw, I will post both results on the bkft site tonight, but if you want the PA results they are already posted on their forum....


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Fishing was pretty tough had to scratch and claw to find quality fish....


I agree. I spent just over 36 hours (5 Friday after work, 11 Saturday, 12 Sunday, and 8 hours on Monday) on the water and only got 16 fish. Of the 16 I found my 3 keepers, 4 over 15", and the rest under 15". It seems that the smallies were on fire though. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> I agree. I spent just over 36 hours (5 Friday after work, 11 Saturday, 12 Sunday, and 8 hours on Monday) on the water and only got 16 fish. Of the 16 I found my 3 keepers, 4 over 15", and the rest under 15". It seems that the smallies were on fire though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wish I had targeted the Smallies more than I did. I didn't hit in the river until Monday afternoon. The rest of my time was spent on a pond and larger lake. I caught a ton of dink largemouth and even my "keepers weren't exactly what I would call quality fish. If I had focused more on fishing the river I could have boosted my total a bit. Oh well...The Midwest River Experience is coming and I can't wait!


----------



## SeanStone

Heres a little sneak peak at my write of the tourney up for the blog. 

This weekend Amanda, Rylan, and I participated in two online kayak bass tournaments, Buckeye Kayak Trails Buckeye Open and Kayak Anglers of Western Pennsylvanias Rippin Lips and Snappin Pics tournament. We have been regulars at the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trails events all year so there was no doubt that we were going to do their online tourney. However, the guys of BKFT threw us a curve-ball and offered a joint tournament with the Kayak Anglers of Western Pennsylvania. We had met a few of the Pennsylvania guys at an earlier BKFT tournament so we to show our support we signed up for both. Below is my report from the weekend of fishing.

Friday, August 30

Friday I had to work until 3pm so my fishing was limited to the evening after work. It was really hard for me not to take a sick day or personal day and fish the whole day, but I figured with the 4 day tourney I would have more than enough time to fish.and I was certainly right. A week earlier I had fished with Neil Farley of Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail and we had made plans to fish together on the Saturday of the tourney. We were going to hit a local lake in the morning and then a local creek in the evening. I hadnt fished the lake in nearly a month so I wanted to scout it out and make sure I knew where to tell Neil to fish the next day. After work Amanda and I loaded the kayaks up and hit the water. I had two baits tied on, a buckeye lure mop jig in black and blue and a texas rigged chigger craw. The jig is my go to big fish bait and the chigger craw is my Get on the board bait. I quickly discovered that I wouldnt need my chigger craw, small fish were eating my jig just fine. I quickly landed two bass at 14 off of a fallen tree in 6 feet of water. They weren't the fish I was looking for, but I took a few pictures of them on my measuring board anyway. We quickly covered the deep end of the lake and decided to hit the shallow end to see if we could pick up some size-able fish. We started off in the lily pads. I threw a jig for about an hour before the urge to throw a hollow body frog overwhelmed me. I tied it on and started using it as a search bait. I would toss it to the bank and then quickly reel it across the pads. When I got a hit I would then throw a jig back to where I had a hit my frog in hopes that I would pick that fish up. It worked very well and helped me land a couple more small fish. On one cast I threw the frog along the edge of the pads and started my retrieve when a fish blew up on the frog. I paused for a second to see if the fish had hit its target, sure enough the frog was nowhere to be seen. I reeled up slack and set a solid hook. The fishs first reaction was to come straight to the surface, it leaped out of the water throwing its head back and forth. I kept telling him, Dont you do it, Dont you do it, I knew that this was a fish that I needed to land. A couple more leaps and I had him in the kayak. It was definitely a fish I needed, a bass at 18.25. Now, I do want to say that no self-respecting man should ever take a Selfie, but for a 3lb bass I was more than willing.









Amanda was struggling to find fish, but after watching my frog antics she developed a strategy of her own. Instead of a frog, she decided to take a texas rigged chigger craw without weight and drag it across the top of the lily pads. The crazy legs made a sound similar to a buzz bait, and was more than enough to get a few blow ups. She eventually landed a 14 bass before the sun set.

Saturday, August 31
I woke up at 5:30am and started to get ready. I sat outside for a few minutes and watched as a nasty thunderstorm went north and east of us. I checked the weather channel app on my phone and it appeared that we were going to stay dry for a little while. Amanda, Rylan, and I met up with Neil on the lake and began fishing.
THERES A PIC OF GEESE FLYING I WILL POST IN MY NEXT POST>>>>>OGF 10 PIC RULE....
Amanda went right to the pads where I had landed my 18.25 bass and Rylan started working the corner of the dam where he had landed his 22 bass in the last tourney. I told Neil that he should just work the opposite bank down to the lily pads, it was my most productive stretch by far. It has steep banks that drop into 4 feet of water very quickly and only have a little bit of vegetation. On this bank bass hold very close to the reeds, cattails, and other vegetation. Neil replied, thats just what I like. That was good enough for me. Less than 20 minutes later he had landed a solid fish at 17.25. He already had an 18.25 bass from the night before, so with this fish he was in pretty good shape.








At this point we started to hear a distant rumbling. We all knew what was about to go down but we kept fishing, just hoping that it would go away. Well, it didn't. We paddled to the bank and went straight to the trees. In less than 30 minutes we got over an inch of rain, we were all completely soaked and it wasnt even 10am yet. The storm quickly passed and we got back to fishing. The water was slightly stained but still fishable. We fished for another 45 minutes before mother nature was back for round 2.









At this point we had decided to pack up and grab a bite to eat. Rylan knew that the lake had potential so he decided to stay and make the fish bite. Neil, Amanda, and I loaded up and hit Wendys drive through, we figured it was the polite thing to do since we were all still dripping wet still. After we ate we started heading toward our second spot. Amanda was fed up with the rain, so she decided to stay home and do some homework instead. I dropped Amanda off at the house and Neil and I hit the creek. The weather had cleared up significantly and as we got close to the public access point we realized that this spot had not seen any rain yet. The creek was at normal summer pool, and was as clear as I had ever seen it. We got the kayaks down to the water and started to paddle upstream. We quickly noticed how clear the water was, visibility was greater than 4 feet. As we passed the first riffle we started seeing fish. Neil pointed out the first fish, a small 12 inch bass. He then said he saw a 15 bass, then a 17 bass. By this time I too was watching under my kayak to see if I could spot a bass. We then started talking about how you never catch the fish you see, we didn't think much about it and kept paddling upstream. Then I saw it, a huge bass, I believe my exact words were, Theres a five pounder. At this point it was already 5 feet behind my kayak, I quickly grabbed the jig and threw it where I thought the fish would be. As my kayak was moving forward I felt the jig bounce off of rock after rock, and then I felt a thump as my line went slack. Something had picked up the jig, I set the hook and my kayak began to turn in the current. The bass wasn't much of a fighter; it gave me a halfhearted jump and then swam right under my kayak. I quickly got a hand in her mouth and pulled her aboard the kayak. Somehow, someway I had fooled the bass into eating my jig even after it knew we were there. It went a hair shy of 20.








I now had two good fish so I was ecstatic. We then started working back downstream. Neil started of throwing a crankbait and picked up a half dozen bass in the 12 -14 range. He then switched to a spinner bait, thinking he would get away from the dinkers long enough to get a good fish. To his surprise, the bluegill loved his spinnerbait selection. He lost one skirt to the little guys and landed several 7-8 bluegill. I eventually persuaded him to throw a jig, something he very rarely throws because its too slow of a fishing style for him. Twenty minutes later and he picked up his third keeper, a 16 bass.

At this point I felt pretty confident that Neil had made it into the top 10 with his three fish total of 51.5.three bass at 18.25, 17.25, and 16 bass. I thought to myself, his trip was worth it now. With a couple hours of daylight left we decided to head back up above the first riffle and throw topwater. I tied on a hollow body frog and he tied on a buzzbait. He quickly caught a half dozen bass on the buzzbait but failed to land one over 16. He did have one good blow up on the edge of a weed mat that I felt would have been a contender for his top spot. The sun eventually set, and the daylight faded. We got to the take out and we both realized that we had to carry our kayaks up a 30 yard hill. We were exhausted, but it was well worth it.


Sunday, September 1

After Amanda heard that I had landed a 20, she wanted to go back to the creek. So at daylight we drug our kayaks down the hill and started fishing the creek. We fished for hours without much to show for it. The fish had shut down completely. We passed a canoe full of three people, which was a rare sight for this section of creek. (Probably because of the intense hill at the public access point.) They told us they had seen some huge bass upstream, I smirked and said, Sure they weren't carp? They assured us that there were a couple huge bass upstream. I looked at Amanda, smiled and told them wed go check it out. We got back to the spot where Neil and I had seen the bass and sure enough they were still swimming around. There wasnt any sight fishing this time around. We floated downstream and worked every laydown, weed line, etc. I eventually picked up 2 small bass on the jig off of fallen tree inside of a weed bed. At this point I had a 20, 18.25, and a 14 bass. I was beginning to wonder if I was going to get stuck with a 14 bass. We worked the entire length of creek and I had gotten to the dam at the bottom of the float.








I edged up to the dam and took a look over to see what the water looked like below. I could see that most of the water was super shallow, 2 foot or less. However, on one corner there was a deep hole, probably 5 feet deep....just a guess because I couldn't see the bottom. The dam looked to be between 12 and 15 foot tall. I sat there for a minute and stretched out, when the thought hit meYou should cast down there just for the heck of it. I grabbed the rod and took a cast. It hit the weedline on the other side of the pool I then thought about what would happen if I snagged my jig. There was no way I was getting it back. I quickly bounced it into the water and gave it a few hops. I brought it to the closest side of the pool and then up and over the ledge. I could just now see my jig on the edge of the dark deep water. And then it happened. My black jig disappeared and my white braided line began to head back into the deep hole. I set the hook and saw a massive head come out of the water. To be honest I thought it was every bit of 6lbs at the time. This fish would put me in the top five no doubt. Then I realized that I hadnt thought this one out very well. Now I have a huge bass hooked below a dam, and I have to lift it up 15 foot to my kayak. I looked for alternative optionscan I get down there? NOPE. Can Amanda help? NOPE, I couldn't even see her. The last resort was to pull this fish up the dam and hope the line (Spider wire 20lb invisa-braid), rod (Abu Garcia 66 MH Vendetta), and jig holds the fish. I quickly pick my rod up and lift it over my head and reel down to take up slack, the fish was still there. I pick up another 5 feet and I still feel weight. One more should do it. And then I see it. I got it to the top of the dam and put the fish in my lap. I look to the sky, shake my head and laugh. Right beside luck in the dictionary you will see a picture of this bass. This is to date one of the most intense two minutes of fishing I have ever had. I quickly take a picture of it on the board. The leaf debris in the top left of the picture is the top of the dam.









I then paddled upstream and found Amanda taking a picture of a bass she had caught. She held it up and told me it was 15.5. Then she saw something in my actions that gave it away, she said, What do you have? I told her, youre not going to believe this but.insert the story here. We quickly got a few pics and released the fish into its new home. 









Amanda did notice that it had some battle wounds from our epic dam battle, heres a picture of its wounds.









We then paddled back upstream and fished back down to the take out. Fishing was slow but I didnt care, I had a 20.25, 20, and a 18.5 bass. She wasnt very happy about that though, since she was sitting with a couple 15 bass.

Monday, September 2

Monday we slept in a little. I woke up at 9am and went to the creek to see if I could manage a yak ohio rockbass. The rules for Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trails tourney awarded an angler extra points if he/she could catch a rockbass over 10. My personal best rockbass is currently 9 so it was a long shot, but I would be stupid not to at least try. I fished for two hours but came up empty handed. Then Amanda and I loaded the kayaks up and hit the creek for the third timeit had produced 2 fish near 20 so it was worth the exhausting take out. We only fished for a few hours because I still had to submit my pictures to BKFT and KAWP before midnight. Amanda did pick up her biggest fish of the tournament on a J&M Jig, a 16 bass before we left.

We decided to call it an evening at 6pm. We went home got to eat some real food, not the chips and bottled pop that we had been eating and drinking all weekend. I sat in dry clothes, watched a little tv, and relaxed for the first time in three days.

Results:

Tuesday morning the results were posted for the Kayak Anglers of Western Pennsylvanias Rippin Lips and Snappin Pics Tourney. Somehow I had gotten first place in a three way tie at 57.25" after deductions. I tied with a fellow BKFT member, Brian, and a KAWP member DETOX. Amanda didnt make the top ten, unfortunately.

I would guess I placed second in the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trails Tourney, but the results aren't out yet.... WILL EDIT TOMORROW


----------



## SeanStone

Heres the geese pic









Here is a picture I took of the water as my paddle leaves the water.Its a perfect smiley face. I felt it was a good way to end the weekend of fishing.


----------



## KatseekN

Nice post Sean. I sent my story yo Neil so it should be on the website soon. The most interesting fish I caught this weekend was a really fat 18" bass. I happened to catch all the obese fish. To bad its not by weight. Lol.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Here's the pic.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Nice fish guys. I would have loved to have been there to watch you pull that thing up the dam. Nervous much? LOL


----------



## SeanStone

Thats a pig jeff. Give her a couple years and she will make a good one to hang on the wall.

Russ I would have bet my kayak that that bass would have come off. Very lucky.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

Nice write up Sean! That's awesome dragging a 20 incher up a dam like that! Must have been nuts with your feet hanging over the edge like that.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Nice job Sean. I always enjoy your posts and pics. I definately need to get out with you guys once to learn the jig fish tecniques you use. Jeff has already taught me a lot this year and I think thanks to him I did well enough for a top 10 spot. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## RiverRunner88

Just saw the standings and want to congratulate everyone that made the top ten.All over 50 wow!!! And also want to thank everyone again at BKFT for a very well run event! This was my first event and while i didnt place as well as i would have liked. It was a pretty memorable one, between dodging storms and boats was able to catch a a lot of fish. Just not the size I needed. I'm gonna try and post a few pics from the weekend in a bit.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

The Buckeye Open started with perfect fishing conditions the first day of the tournament, but it was short lived as rain and thuderstorms started popping up all around Ohio and Pennsylvania.

Most anglers were dodging hard pouring rain and lightning while seeking water suitable for fishing most of the day Saturday and Sunday. Monday gave way to better weather, but the bite had slowed down quite a bit.

Overall, the top 10 anglers were able to top 50"! We also had 5 Anglers place in the top 10 of the Kayak Anglers of Western Pennsylvania Rippin' Lips and Snappin' Pics online event (Brian Britton, Sean Stone, Jeff Bennett, Logan Estep, Neil Farley) The event also saw Joel Hains catch a YAK Ohio Saugeye and Neil Farley catch a YAK Ohio Rock Bass.


1rst Place...Brian Britton 58.75"
2nd Place...Sean Stone 58.25"
3rd Place...Daniel Thomas 57.5"
4th Place...Jeff Bennett 54.5"
5th Place...Logan Estep 53"
6th Place...Jim Martin 52.5"
7th Place...Neil Farley 52"
8th Place...Eric Lander 51.5"
9th Place...Kurt Nordquest 51"
10th Place...Luke Buxton 51"

Check out everyone's pictures and the top ten's reports here:

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open-gallery/clnj

Payouts and final trail standings will be posted as soon as possible.


----------



## RiverRunner88

Can only get two to work...

 
early start

 
Flat Erie


----------



## SeanStone

Some neat pics RiverRunner.

Just wanted to tip my hat to Brian. I thought I had the thing won with my last fish. I didn't think there was anyway someone could have pulled more than two twenties and an 18 off....I guess I got cocky. Well done sir and congrats on the win. 

Oh yeah and thank you Daniel Thomas....for keeping Jeff from getting third. If it weren't for you Jeff would have first in the overall standings.  

I'm going to be on pins and needles at every measure in from here out.

Thanks Jeff, Jim, and Joel. I appreciate the compliments.


----------



## KatseekN

Sean Brian ain't on ogf but I will send him the message. Also, I'm coming for you. Lol. Gonna start researching nettle today. I heard it can be tough with the boat traffic. 
Jim, no problem at all. I always have fun fishing the frog at killdeer. 
Thanks to everyone for the great tournament.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

PAYOUTS & RAFFLE WINNERS
1. Brian Britton $140 & 1 Mystery Tackle Box
2. Sean Stone $100 & 1 Mystery Tackle Box 
3. Daniel Thomas $75 & 1 Mystery Tackle Box 
4. Jeff Bennett $60
5. Logan Estep $40
6. Jim Martin $25
7. Neil Farley $25
8. Eric Lander $25
9. Kurt Nordquest $25
10. Luke Buxton $25
Jeff Schrader and Brian Lammers won the 2 YakAttack GearTrac's that were raffled away!
All winners will be contacted via email within the next couple of days.
More Details can be found here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-open-gallery/clnj


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Neil,

PM sent


----------



## SeanStone

Well after looking at the last two events of the season I see that the last event is going to be very troublesome from my perspective. The bonus points are awarded to an angler who catches a 19 inch bass. Whomever that is will probably have a shot at winning the tournament, and possibly winning the whole trail. 

We better keep an eye on Neil. 

As for nettle..... you guys have been aweful quiet. Did someone say lily pads?? hollow body frog?????

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Sean if you look at the top three smallmouth in the yakohio awards you will see that the chances of a 19" smallie lie in the very capable hands of one of those anglers. Also if you look at the trail standings you will see one of them is very close to the top. Just say in. Lol. BTW nettle does have a lot of lily pads. I will bring the frog just probably won't throw it much. I'm thinking a chigger craw should work good. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

My experience with frog fishing is the frog bite dies down early Sept, especially if cold snaps are starting and killing the pads. Frog bite could still work but I ll look for bass schooling after baitfish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Ill have a frog tied on. ...I won't even lie about it. If the pads are no where to be found I'll adapt. Im not very fond of chasing schooling bass, ive never had much success at it. 


Yea Larry is one to watch too. Neils local though. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Ill have a frog tied on. ...I won't even lie about it. If the pads are no where to be found I'll adapt. Im not very fond of chasing schooling bass, ive never had much success at it.
> 
> 
> Yea Larry is one to watch too. Neils local though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha, trust me, I ll have a frog on myself till the pads are gone or the bite is 100% off. I do agree about hating looking for schooling bass, especially on an unfamiliar lake. But it's worth it when you find them. 

Last October, I was pulling several ~19in out of the rivers in a day so I'm sure several guys will get them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

Lol. Several 19's a day? I need to fish with you. That is downright amazing. 
Sean I can't wait till nettle. Love the competition. Maybe I'll get lucky and catch a few nice fish. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

KatseekN said:


> Lol. Several 19's a day? I need to fish with you. That is downright amazing.
> Sean I can't wait till nettle. Love the competition. Maybe I'll get lucky and catch a few nice fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha, I did have the "~" in but I did have some big smallie days last fall. Maybe after the event i ll take you to my fishing holes.  Which my holes have not been producing lately (except for Neil, he got a nice smallie near one of my spots) but I'm sure they'll pick up soon. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

You guys are killing me, lol...I will compete in the Nettle Lake event, but will be sitting the dayton one out....I will have too much going on since we will have a booth at midwest outdoor experience. maybe i will sell the locations of my secret 19" smallie holes to the highest bidders!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Guys, FYI I went to Nettle a few weeks ago and spoke to the two camp owners. The camp to the North on Wilson Dr said he charges $35 a night and He wants $20 per person to launch if you do not stay the night. He has a nice beach and camping right on the water but dont know that the guys/gals not staying the night would want to pay $20 to launch there and it is quite a paddle to get there from the state ramp. The camp on the South end on Biscayne Blvd. Wants $20 a night and will not let anyone who doesnt stay there on the property. He is close to the state ramp. The state ramp is only a single trailer ramp. There is a channel near the ramp that is concrete lined with a 2-3 foot drop to the water. If we launch from there to make it fair everyone would need to be in their yaks for the meeting and "blast off" as there isnt much space to pull the yaks onto the shore. 

While I was there, at 1000am the no wake is lifted and all the speed boats and jet skis came out and played "knock the guy off the yak game" several buzzing by at full speed within 20 yards. I dont know if this will be an issue when we are there as hopefully the weather will cool off and run the skiers off.

Neil $20 starting bid lol.


----------



## KatseekN

I'll give you a ride back to your vehicle at Columbus next year. May even let you catch a few fish.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

too funny, i should get half your pts from cbus since i talked you into that stretch!


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> too funny, i should get half your pts from cbus since i talked you into that stretch!


Deal. I get half your yak Ohio points for not filling that category.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I am thinking about changing the dayton event bonus points....not liking the 19"+ bonus points (created that EARLY in the year)....I figure if you are catching a 19"er you already are going to be getting alot of points already for placing in the tourney. Any ideas that aren't too complicated? 
If nothing jumps out I will probably go with bonus points for anyone who catches a 12" crappie or a 16" saugeye (both of which are very possible).


----------



## FishermanMurph

Bonus for 10in rockbass? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> I am thinking about changing the dayton event bonus points....not liking the 19"+ bonus points (created that EARLY in the year)....I figure if you are catching a 19"er you already are going to be getting alot of points already for placing in the tourney. Any ideas that aren't too complicated?
> If nothing jumps out I will probably go with bonus points for anyone who catches a 12" crappie or a 16" saugeye (both of which are very possible).


I like the crappie saugeye idea. I too think that a 19" bass would be worth a little much. It could have worked in my favor though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Guys, FYI I went to Nettle a few weeks ago and spoke to the two camp owners. The camp to the North on Wilson Dr said he charges $35 a night and He wants $20 per person to launch if you do not stay the night. He has a nice beach and camping right on the water but dont know that the guys/gals not staying the night would want to pay $20 to launch there and it is quite a paddle to get there from the state ramp. The camp on the South end on Biscayne Blvd. Wants $20 a night and will not let anyone who doesnt stay there on the property. He is close to the state ramp. The state ramp is only a single trailer ramp. There is a channel near the ramp that is concrete lined with a 2-3 foot drop to the water. If we launch from there to make it fair everyone would need to be in their yaks for the meeting and "blast off" as there isnt much space to pull the yaks onto the shore.
> 
> While I was there, at 1000am the no wake is lifted and all the speed boats and jet skis came out and played "knock the guy off the yak game" several buzzing by at full speed within 20 yards. I dont know if this will be an issue when we are there as hopefully the weather will cool off and run the skiers off.


Good info....we will be having registration at the state ramp....don't want people to pay.
It may take a few minutes longer to launch everyone, but I am sure it will work out....just gotta remember to beware of those slippery concrete ramps! 
The boat/jet ski crowd should be thinned out within a couple weeks I am guessing..we are getting a cold stretch moving in this weekend.
Also, I am for sure camping Friday night...forgot I took a vacation day on Friday.
And I have my usual Thursdays off....if anyone is interested in going up thursday let me know and I might head that way earlier....


----------



## SeanStone

I will probably camp friday night as well. I may scout the lake out but probably wont cast much....dont wanna wear the fish out...especially that ones that are hitting on my lures.  Gonna be cold. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Anyone want to share a ride from wapakoneta on up. I have a trailer I can haul 3 to 4 more yaks plus mine and could put one on top of vehicle I have a ford excursion room for 6 more comfortably. I will be headed up Friday sometime and can adjust schedule on others needs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Info has been updated for the Nettle Lake event...including camping locations, registration/measure-in location, and trail bonus points. No phone numbers are available for the campgrounds and reservations, but you can just get a site when you arrive. I will be staying at the campground on the south side of the lake (cheaper and very close to the check-in location).

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!fall-finale/cjos


----------



## SeanStone

Just bought a tent and sleeping bags last night. $175 ouch. 

There may have been some fishing stuff in the cart too. One week till we get to whoop up on some Michigan guys.....cant wait.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Just bought a tent and sleeping bags last night. $175 ouch.
> 
> There may have been some fishing stuff in the cart too. One week till we get to whoop up on some Michigan guys.....cant wait.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Can't wait. Make sure you wear your OSU jersey. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Can't wait. Make sure you wear your OSU jersey.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I debated on even posting this... 

I don't own a single jersey....ive got a red yak though so its cool, right? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> I debated on even posting this...
> 
> I don't own a single jersey....ive got a red yak though so its cool, right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You don't own a jersey? Wish I knew someone with a OSU flag you could put in a rod holder. just make sure you have bigger bass than the Michigan guys. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

More Bonus points for Fall Finale"
Wear an OSU hat 25 bonus points
Wear an OSU tshirt 50 bonus points
Wear an OSU jersey 100 bonus points
Fly an OSU flag on yak 1 million bonus points

This of course is all not true, but you should for sure wear your OSU stuff for the Fall Finale!


----------



## yak-on

I will have all that plus have the OSU fight song playing all day.! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

My wife who went to school in Oklahoma read this and started getting out all her osu ( Oklahoma State University) jersey hat and flag for me to take lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

> My wife who went to school in Oklahoma read this and started getting out all her osu ( Oklahoma State University) jersey hat and flag for me to take lol


Half bonus points for the "other" OSU...just b/c it isn't Michigan!


----------



## KatseekN

If you wear Michigan gear I may tip your boat just a warning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Half bonus points for the "other" OSU...just b/c it isn't Michigan!

Lolol



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Got my mystery tacklebox. Some pretty neat stuff as always. A jig, creature baits, a walk the dog atyle top water, and some neat plastic worms. All good stuff.


----------



## KatseekN

Im liking that walk the dog bait. Might have to steal Brian's when it comes in. LOL.


----------



## SeanStone

Headed up to Nettle in the morning. It seems that the weather for tomorrow gets worse the further north you travel. 80 percent t storms at Nettle, 60 percent t storms in Lima, 50 percent scattered t storms in Dayton, and 30 percent scattered t storms for us at home. Saturday is the complete opposite, 30 percent chance of rain at Nettle and 80 percent down home.

Hopefully the weather system thats passing through will make for an exciting tourney. Shoot me a txt tomorrow evening if you guys wanna shoot the breeze for a little while. Who's gonna bring the dry wood for the campfire? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats Jeff and Sean. It coming down to the wire and you guys are making it real interesting. Keep up the good work and see ya in Dayton


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

I wasn't able to make this one. Looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## rustyfish

Good job guys

Forget the points how about at the Dayton tourney they stand up in the kayaks hit each other with their paddles American Gladiator style. Last man standing wins the trail. I'd pay just to watch it :Banane29:


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks guys.

I dont know about this stand up dualing in a kayak stuff. Mines only 28" wide....im not the lightest man on his feet either. Ill just take my chances on the river. Jeff took the lead in the overall trail with the win Saturday. Im not admitting defeat just yet, but I think Jeffs got the advantage on the last event. 10 points seperate us now. Ill need a 3rd to tie him. 

I dont even wanna think about a bonus fish right now. Throw that into the mix and its anyones game. Half of me wants to kick back and relax ...let what happens happen; and the other half of me wants to do some heavy pre fishing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I dont know about this stand up dualing in a kayak stuff. Mines only 28" wide....im not the lightest man on his feet either. Ill just take my chances on the river. Jeff took the lead in the overall trail with the win Saturday. Im not admitting defeat just yet, but I think Jeffs got the advantage on the last event. 10 points seperate us now. Ill need a 3rd to tie him.
> 
> I dont even wanna think about a bonus fish right now. Throw that into the mix and its anyones game. Half of me wants to kick back and relax ...let what happens happen; and the other half of me wants to do some heavy pre fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sean. I think you have a very good shot at a win at Dayton. You are an exceptional angler. I'd be lieing if I said I wasn't nervous about Dayton. I will pass on the stand up dualing on the yak. I don't think I'd stand a chance. I'm 6'3" 180# not exactly a great build for balance and coordination. Im gonna keep fishing my local river just to keep on top of what the smallmouth general mood is. I will let anyone that would like to know what I've been getting them on come tourney time. Just pm me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Here's my write on the weekend of fishing. Enjoy.

Last weekend Amanda and I made the long 6 hour drive up to Nettle Lake to fish Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail's "Fall Finale" event. Our weekend started earlier than most other anglers, as I had managed to get Friday off of work. We got up at 3:50am and made our way toward Dayton and met up with Neil. From there we were going to stop and fish along the way. As we got closer to Lake Erie we started to notice a few wind turbines. I looked over to Amanda and told her it was a good thing we had brought our anchors along. If the government had spent millions of dollars to install wind turbines, they probably felt that there was a sufficient amount of wind to justify placing wind turbines there. Wind and kayaking are something that we have tried to avoid in the past, but it seemed that there may be no avoiding it this time around. Here's a cool picture Amanda took of the wind turbines east of Toledo as I was driving. The pictures don't do them justice, they are every bit of 300 feet tall.








Wind Turbines near Van Wert, Ohio.

After a few hours of driving we decided to stop and fish the Maumee River for Northern Pike. My first impressions of the Maumee River wasn't so great. It was a very wide river with very little flowing water, at least where we fished anyway. We got on the water at 11am and fished until 4pm. The water was unseasonably cold, I didn't hook my fish finder up but I'd guess it to be in the high 50 degree Fahrenheit range. We spent about 5 hours paddling around and fighting the wind before deciding to head back to the boat ramp. Everyone had failed to find a fish, fishing was slow to say the least. The water looked good though, plenty of clarity, structure, and cover. Since it was already after 4pm we decided to head over to Nettle Lake and get our tents set up before it got dark. 
My little tent on the left, and Neil's tent on the right.










As we began to set up our tents I quickly discovered that I have a few things to learn about "luxury camping." It appeared that what Ozark Trail claimed was a 4 person tent was more like a 2 person tent. However, everyone else that set up tents that night had what appeared to be 8 person tents for themselves....lesson 1. I started to defend myself and my little tent. I began to ask them why they needed such a big tent for just one person, they then informed me that you need a big tent for big air mattresses....lesson 2. Niel and I quickly got the tents set up and hit the water. Amanda decided to lay down in the tent and let us scout the lake out, since we only had an hour before dark I didn't bother to persuade her to come out. We turned the hummingbird fish finders on and began paddling the shorelines looking for any change in the bottom or submerged structure. We quickly discovered that the lake was full of small lily pads, but that was just about the extent of the cover options. After a half an hour we had reached the northern end of the lake. At this point we decided to break the rods out and start fishing. I had started with a donkey rig, which is a tandem weightless fluke rig. I figured that the bass were keying in on schooling bait fish high in the water column this time of year so the two weightless flukes would be a good option. After a half an hour of casting I got my first fish from Nettle Lake, a 11.5" crappie. I was super excited, since the bonus fish for the tournament was a 12" crappie. Someone who catches a 12" crappie during the tournament would be awarded 30 bonus points toward the final trail standings. I was in the lead by 5 points overall so I needed to get a bonus fish or do very well in the tourney to extend my lead. I figured since I had gotten an 11.5" fishing for bass, that I could easily get a 12" crappie while actually targeting them. The sun quickly set and we failed to find another fish. Neil and I began to talk about the tournament on the paddle back. We had both come to the conclusion that 3 decent bass would win the tournament, and quite possibly that 3 measurable bass would place you into the top 5. Our hopes were pretty low, and we only had one person to blame for this....Travis. He had chosen the lake off of what someone had told him, not his own personal experience. It was by far the furthest lake from the anglers in the whole tournament trail, so if it didn't go well he was to blame. Travis arrived at the campground at 10pm, we were quick to inform him of our experience on the lake. He told us what he knew and why he had chosen the lake, we weren't buying it and neither was everyone else. We gave him crap for it all night long, and at about midnight we all tucked into our tents. Some anglers went to their cozy air mattress filled mansions and others onto the cold hard ground in their shanties. 

Saturday morning I woke up to the sound of Amanda's cell phone. She had sat her alarm for 6am, in order to giver herself time to do her make up. The tournament didn't start until 7:30am so I'm sure the other guys were thrilled to hear the alarm go off. Everyone got up and started to get ready anyway. At 7 we started to head over to the state boat ramp, where we met the anglers who had drove in that morning. We all gathered around and the guys who had drove in wanted to know if anyone fished the lake last night? I was quick to inform them of our experience. A couple other guys chimed in and said they had fished the lake last week and it was awful then too. Travis was in for round two, but he quickly told them what he had told us the night before.









Travis trying to tell everyone that there are big fish in the lake. Everyone's face is priceless.



It went something like this, "A friend of a friend told me that he had caught some huge bass in here......his biggest was 9.8lbs." They weren't buying his story either. We hit the water at 7:30am and started working the shoreline of the main lake. The lake was as calm as glass, but it wasn't going to stay that way for very long.








It didn't take long for the front to blow in and the wind to pick up. In about two hours the lake had went from glass to throwing 2 foot waves.








I started off throwing the tandem fluke rig but after an hour without bites, I had to switch back to what I had confidence in....a hollow body frog. I quickly landed a 12.5" bass and missed another small one. However, at about this time the waves started to build and the top water bite had all but shut down on the main lake. I alternated between the frog and a small crappie jig for the next few hours. I managed to pick up a few crappie and a couple bluegills in 5 feet of water. My largest crappie went 11", it was heart shattering. I knew that for the overall standings a bonus crappie would help me as much as a first place finish in the tourney would. I eventually made my way to the north end, the most sheltered end of the lake. I found Brian and Jeff tucked back in there all by themselves. Jeff quickly paddled over and we started talking. He had found 3 good fish, and even discovered the topwater frog bite. I told him that I had only landed one bass and that I had an 11" crappie. I made my way around the north end of the lake, still throwing a frog and a crappie jig in alternation. As I made my way around I failed to pick up any fish, at this point I had made up my mind that I was going to catch a 12" crappie since I had no chance of placing well in the tourney with one bass. I was going to head back to the very same spot that I picked up a 11" crappie and make that spot give up a few more fish. I made a lure change from a small swimbait to a 3" plastic worm, a wobblehead. Last year we re-discovered the wobblehead worms, landing several bass over 3lbs, a few crappie over 13", channel cats over 24", carp over 20", etc. Here is a link to one of my best trips on wobblehead worms....

http://www.esbfishing.com/2012/05/some-nice-bass-and-new-points-record_27.html

They looked like a worm out of water, but when paired with a 1/32oz jig they looked more like a wounded 3" minnow. It was a deadly combination, so I had confidence in it. I arrived to find that the wind was slamming the bank where I had caught the crappie before. I didn't have any other options so I paddled out into the waves and then vertical jigged the wobblehead worm as they blew me back toward the bank. I quickly picked up yet another 11" crappie. I paddled down the bank and noticed that I was catching these fish off of a weed line 10 feet off of the bank. I started watching my fish finder and noticed that there was a ledge of weeds about 10 feet off of the bank in 4 foot of water. The ledge then dropped into 10 feet of water. I was catching fish right on the break. I assumed that the waves were pushing baitfish into the weeds where fish were patiently waiting. Once I put the pattern together I started to find bass. I quickly got 3 bass in the 12 to 13" range. I had 3 decent bass at this point, good enough to place in the top 5 I felt. At this point I had a big decision to make, switch to a jig or frog and hope for a kicker to win the tourney with, or stick with the wobblehead and see what I can get. I knew the wobblehead womrs caught quality crappie and bass so I stuck with it. That decision soon payed off for me with a 18.5" bass. 








At that point Jim had come around the bank in his Hobbie Pro Angler. He was well equipped to fight the big waves as was I in my Malibu. I asked if we were the only ones stupid enough to fight the wind and waves? He told me that everyone else was tucked onto the other side of the lake out of the wind. I then proceeded to tell him that I had caught a 18.25" bass and a couple smaller ones off of the wind blown weedline.We then set back out and hit the weedline with our soft plastics.

Soon enough 3:30pm rolled around and I started to make my way toward the boat ramp. I met up with Travis and Rylan and told them what I had gotten. Each of them had also gotten a limit of three fish too, so the day had turned out much better than I had expected. Travis was pretty happy to hear that I got a 18.5" bass, now the guys wouldn't give him such a hard time for choosing the lake. We got back to the boat ramp and patiently waited for the results. I had placed in 2nd, and Jeff had placed in first. We sat around and talked a little, raffled off a few prizes from our sponsors, and then went out to eat.



Everyone but Travis, Luke, Amanda, and I went home. We decided to stay another night and give Nettle another shot. We grabbed a few burgers from Burger King and hit the water at 6:45pm. We had all decided to try and get a Northern Pike so we tied on large surface lures and crankbaits. We paddled back to the northern end of the lake and started working the lily pad edges. About a half hour before dark I decided to tie on the hollow body frog and see if I could get a few bass before we had to head back. On my 2nd cast I landed a 15.5" bass, a few casts later and I had landed yet another 15" bass. As I was releasing the second fish Travis came over to see what I was throwing, I told him I had got 2 good fish in less than 20 minutes. He too made the switch over a hollow body frog in hopes of landing a bass. We then sat in the middle of the cove and debated where to go to finish the night out. I told him that one side was deeper than the other and he ended up taking the shallow side of the cove. I quietly paddled over to my side and started to throw my frog on the bank. I'd let it sit for a second or to and then ease it into the water. I would then pull it slow and steady over the pads unitl I got to an pocket of open water or the pad edge. I would then let it set for 4 or 5 seconds and then begin to walk the frog back to the kayak. On my 5th or 6th cast I had something blow up on my frog about 10 feet off of the pad edge. I set the hook hard and the fish came to the surface. The light was fading so I didnt get a real good look at it but I knew it was a good quality fish. I quickly gained all but 15 foot of line when the bass started its aerial assault right at my kayak. It came up and gave me three or four good jumps less than ten feet from my kayak. I quickly grabbed the basses lower lip and pulled it into the kayak. I then yelled out that I had a good one, Amanda replied, "How good?" I didn't know how big it was at the time so I told her over 5lbs and 22". Travis overheard the conversation and him and Amanda started to paddle over to me. Luke was pretty far away still so I don't know if he even heard what was going on. Everyone got close and I lifted it up for them to see. Travis was super excited and kept saying, "I told you so....there are big ones in here!" The bass went 21.25" and 4lbs 8oz, the biggest 4lb 8oz bass I had ever seen. It must have had an empty belly or something. Here's the best picture of the size of the fish, the flash didnt go off on the camera so it was out of focus. Regardless you can see how big she really was.








Here the flash went off and we got a good picture, it did make it look a lot darker than it really was.








Here's Travis letting everyone know that he told us there were big bass in the lake.








Travis....."I TOLD YOU SO!!!"








Until Next Time.


We ended up fishing way past dark, probably until 9:30pm or so. I managed to pick up another solid fish at 16.75", for a total of almost 53" in three fish, in 1.5 hours. (For reference I took 2nd with 44.25" during the 9 hour tourney.) I wondered where the heck that kind of fishing was during the tournament? I knew of course that the bite was the best at dusk and that the 20 mph winds during the day made it hard to catch fish. Either way, I was glad to have a good night of bass fishing.

Travis, Luke, Amanda, and I made it back to the boat ramp and started to change into dry clothes. At this point the temperature had dropped into the 50s already, so having dry clothes was a must. We then got the grill out and started grilling hamburgers and brats. With the temperature dropping steadily we decided to move the grill out into the club house offered by the campground. We got inside, ate some food, shot some pool, shot darts, and told a few stories. We decided to clean up and head to bed at 1am, where we tucked ourselves deep into our sleeping bags as the temperatures fell to 41 degrees by daybreak. We had a blast, to be honest its probably one of the best weekends Amanda and I have had in a long time. The guys who left early missed one heck of a good time.

In the end I had lost the lead in the overall trail standings. Jeff is now in the lead by 10 points, the equivalent of 1 place in a tourney. Im not too tore up about it. He has been very consistent all year long, placing in the top 5 in every event he has attended. He had even took first place in an unofficial event at Kiser Lake when the Dayton River event was postponed, so he deserves to win it. I have done fairly well too, some of which I can contribute to luck..... such as pulling a 20.25" bass up a 15 foot high dam during the online tourney. On the other hand I have had my fair share of bad luck too. I lost a few good fish when I needed them the most, such as failing to land a 3rd decent fish in the Columbus event which put me .5" out of 3rd place or losing two fish on a frog at Nettle Lake that would have put me closer to 50" than 44". Oh well, you have to take the good with the bad. In the end what happens will happen. Check the trail standings, event pictures, etc. out 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!fall-finale/cjos

It should be updated in a couple days. Once again I want to thank all of the sponsors, the guys who put the event together, and all of the anglers who braved the tough conditions this weekend.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

Sean, Since I was unable to attend the event I was anxiously awaiting your write up which I always enjoy. Once again great job on recapping the event and telling of your adventures.

Congrats on placing in the event and even more congrats on that nice fish caught after the event...


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks Dick. I appreciate the compliments. I left nettle lake around 9am sunday morning and got home at 3pm. I took a shower and crashed for 5 hours. I got up at 8 and started getting my pictures together for the write up. I finished it around 1 am. Its been a long weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Nettle Lake tourney wrap up, pictures, and updated Trail standings have been posted!
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!fall-finale/cjos
See all of you at the Midwest Outdoor Experience&#65279; for the Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience on October 5th!


----------



## shwookie

Great write up Sean. Makes me feel like(and wish) I was there.


----------



## SeanStone

Thanks. 

The captions and pics on bkft website are hilarious. The best one is Travis telling everyone the big fish story, everyones faces tell it all. Logans the best 

Some good stories from the top five too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Some good stories from the top five too.


It is always interesting to see what helped each angler win!
Also....the next event is only a week and a half away!!!
Here is the Facebook post....
Who is joining us at the Midwest Outdoor Experience on October 5th? The 'Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience' tourney takes place during the festival...you can sign up by visiting
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!event-registration/c16dk or by registering at Whitewater Warehouse or in person the morning of the event anytime between 6:30-7:30AM.
More event details can be found here:
http://www.metroparks.org/outdoorx/Competitions-KayakFishing.aspx


----------



## farleybucks

I will be posting eligible waters for the event later today....


----------



## yakfish

Just saw the eligible waters for the Dayton river event! I'm getting excited but I have no idea where I should fish. The is so much great water there! Not enough time to scout and make up my mind. I have been looking forward to this event all season!


----------



## RNeiswander

Hmm! I may have to get in on this. I'd like if it was allowed to go a bit further north on the Stillwater, but I could make that work.


----------



## SeanStone

RNeiswander said:


> Hmm! I may have to get in on this. I'd like if it was allowed to go a bit further north on the Stillwater, but I could make that work.


Its a blast. I think you'll enjoy it. Lots of good guys and some really nice kayaks.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

I plan to scout a stretch of the GMR Saturday. If anybody wants to meet up shoot me a PM.


----------



## farleybucks

Sounds like we will have alot of participation for Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience....
getting alot of phone calls for inside intel!! HAHA
Also, have noticed more kayaks out and about near the rivers this week....coincidence? I think not!


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Sounds like we will have alot of participation for Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience....
> getting alot of phone calls for inside intel!! HAHA
> Also, have noticed more kayaks out and about near the rivers this week....coincidence? I think not!


Inside intel........ Ill outbid Jeff. Just tell me where them bonus fish are at?

I think its gonna take 50" to win, 45" to break top 5. Big fish will be 19.5". Im shooting for 51"....lol. Im undecided as of now, but I may be on the rivers in Dayton this weekend. A 2hr drive is nothing after that nettle trip.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

SeanStone said:


> Inside intel........ Ill outbid Jeff. Just tell me where them bonus fish are at?
> 
> I think its gonna take 50" to win, 45" to break top 5. Big fish will be 19.5". Im shooting for 51"....lol. Im undecided as of now, but I may be on the rivers in Dayton this weekend. A 2hr drive is nothing after that nettle trip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


3 17's? I think that's doable! I got off work early today. I think I'll be doing some scouting today and tomorrow!


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Inside intel........ Ill outbid Jeff. Just tell me where them bonus fish are at?
> 
> I think its gonna take 50" to win, 45" to break top 5. Big fish will be 19.5". Im shooting for 51"....lol. Im undecided as of now, but I may be on the rivers in Dayton this weekend. A 2hr drive is nothing after that nettle trip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Them bonus fish make me nervous. Kinda. I feel like I can find good smallmouth. The crappie one is tough out of a river. The saugeye is possible and I don't fish saugeye hardly. I think 52" wins it. 19.5" big fish. I would tell you where I'm gonna catch it but as part of mine and Neils financial agreement I can't disclose his honey holes. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> I would tell you where I'm gonna catch it but as part of mine and Neils financial agreement I can't disclose his honey holes. Lol.


I have the same agreement with everyone...it also includes false intel....


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Them bonus fish make me nervous. Kinda. I feel like I can find good smallmouth. The crappie one is tough out of a river. The saugeye is possible and I don't fish saugeye hardly. I think 52" wins it. 19.5" big fish. I would tell you where I'm gonna catch it but as part of mine and Neils financial agreement I can't disclose his honey holes. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Wait a second. ...Neil and i have a financial agreement too....I thought I was his only client.  lmao. Just kidding.

My style of smallie fishing doesnt sit well for crappie and saugeyes. They dont eat chigger craws very often.


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> I have the same agreement with everyone...it also includes false intel....


Lol. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Seriously though I hope to do well and will be happy no matter the result. Sean is a heck of an angler and I would not feel bad if he wins....as long as I don't get beat by Neil. That I would be ashamed of. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Seriously though I hope to do well and will be happy no matter the result. Sean is a heck of an angler and I would not feel bad if he wins....as long as I don't get beat by Neil. That I would be ashamed of.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea I agree. im happy with the way the year has turned out. It wouldnt bother me a bit to take 2nd......3rd might though.

Theres still a couple guys who could top the trail with a good place and a bonus fish. Im going to do my best to fend those guys off. With a bonus fish we will put the top 2 places out of most peoples reach.

Lets finish it off strong. Think we can take 1st and 2nd again in Dayton?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

2 things....
first, as you know I will be sitting this one out to help at MOX so you both now have a chance at 1st and 2nd

second, your two's online lovefest is starting to get sickening...i think i just puked in my mouth a little

Once the tourney starts you both are hoping the other tips their kayak and loses every crazy legs chigger craw they own....


----------



## SeanStone

Its alright Neil....your just jealous. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> 2 things....
> first, as you know I will be sitting this one out to help at MOX so you both now have a chance at 1st and 2nd
> 
> second, your two's online lovefest is starting to get sickening...i think i just puked in my mouth a little
> 
> Once the tourney starts you both are hoping the other tips their kayak and loses every crazy legs chigger craw they own....


That's funny. I'm kinda sad your not fishing it Neil. Your kayak makes great cover for big fish. Lol


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

All joking aside.....it is a tight 2013 Angler of the Year race....Sean and Jeff have the inside track, but Logan, Rylan, Travis, Chase, Brian, Larry, or Amanda still have a chance. Sean and Jeff have to finish 3rd place or higher to improve...the rest have much lower scores to improve upon and can quickly close the gap! Throw in bonus points and who knows!
One thing is for sure...whoever wins it will deserve it...


----------



## farleybucks

Yak Angler of the Year aside the tourney on the 5th looks to be the largest payout to date....top places should earn a nice little payday!


----------



## KatseekN

I got this. Lol. I'm already sweat in it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> Yak Angler of the Year aside the tourney on the 5th looks to be the largest payout to date....top places should earn a nice little payday!


What jeff gets money for 2nd? Good to know everyone gets something though. I thought it was all or nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> What jeff gets money for 2nd? Good to know everyone gets something though. I thought it was all or nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Now you should know there's money for second Sean nettle wasn't that long ago. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Now you should know there's money for second Sean nettle wasn't that long ago.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ouch.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Told you the "hope your yak flips and you lose all chigger craws" would happen....


----------



## rustyfish

I have a feeling Amanda is going to finish one place ahead of Sean, and that will just so happen to have been the amount of points he needed to beat Jeff. Dont think it could get much better than that. And I have seen her hook into the kind smallies that would do it.

As for myself, I just hope I score three fish. My chances may go up if you guys are all still fishing for summer bass.


----------



## farleybucks

> I have a feeling Amanda is going to finish one place ahead of Sean, and that will just so happen to have been the amount of points he needed to beat Jeff.


That would make for another long awkward ride home for Sean....


----------



## KatseekN

I'm leaving the chigger craws at home. They big fish will be on a different bite. Chigger craws will get your 13-15" fish but the big ones want something else after these cool nights. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

1rst and a bonus fish would put her at 330...tied with jeff. If thats one place ahead of me ill have 2nd....so ill win. 

Ive done a little math on everyone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Ya. Its sean , rylan , Travis and I . After that it takes an amazing day to pull off a comeback. That is unless Neil changes his plans. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Sean we should fish head to head down the lmr. That would be intense.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Neil grab your go pro. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

I wasn't saying Amanda for the win, I was saying Amanda for the BLOCK! That would be funny.


----------



## rustyfish

KatseekN said:


> Sean we should fish head to head down the lmr. That would be intense.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



But you would have to let him pick his side and go first. Right Sean


----------



## SeanStone

If Amanda kept me from winning shed have to walk home. 

In most situations id let him go first. .....this one calls for rock, paper, scissors. Lol

But seriously if there were no bonus fish, this tournament would be very intense. With the bonus fish theres always hope. It takes 3 good fish to win the tourney....which is much harder


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I'm going for the straight up win. No bonus fish for me. I'll probably regret it but oh well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Im 0 and 3 for bonus fish ive tried for. Only one has been caught all year. Maybe that will help you sleep this week.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Wish he would have left the 19" smallie. Give everyone a shot. The saugeye shouldn't be to hard and the crappie are turning to a fall pattern which means they'll have the feed bag on. Oh well though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I can say one thing....even if no one catches a bonus fish it sure has everyone thinking about them!

and....there were two bonus fish caught this year....my rock bass during online event and saugeye during the crappie event


----------



## farleybucks

check that, 3 fish....joel caught a saugeye during the online event too


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> I can say one thing....even if no one catches a bonus fish it sure has everyone thinking about them!
> 
> and....there were two bonus fish caught this year....my rock bass during online event and saugeye during the crappie event


I don't wanna think about them. I have a bass tournament to fish not a crappie tournament. It would be a heart breaker to finish first and lose the trail to a 12" crappie or worse yet a tiny saugeye.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I don't wanna think about them. I have a bass tournament to fish not a crappie tournament. It would be a heart breaker to finish first and lose the trail to a 12" crappie or worse yet a tiny saugeye.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


To be fair someone had to do pretty well in order to even get the chance to beat you with a tiny saugeye or crappie.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Nothing against you sean. You are an excellent angler. The bonus aren't give me's either. They still have to be caught and if you do I will be happy for you. Im just giving you a hard time about it. I'll be dragging a crappie tube behind me. Lol. You never know especially this time of year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Heres my secret. 

Shad rap is going to be my compromise for the tourney. Ive caught smallies, crappie, drum, flathead, etc. On them. If i run it by a saugeye he will hit it too. A crappie tube will catch you numbers but size will only come after a few dozen. A shad rap on the other hand will select for the larger ones. I may go all day without catching a bonus fish, but I wont be completely out of the running for smallies. In other words im not targeting bonus fish exclusively.....although I probably should. I am with you that winning without a bonus fish is more respectable but the rules are the rules. If I didnt feel that others arent going to try and catch them I would try either. However I know that there are people gunning for the top spot that need those points. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RNeiswander

What do you guys think it will take to win the event?


----------



## SeanStone

I think 51" has a good shot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Yakfish, RNeiswander, and I went out for some warmup fishing today. Pretty slow but we each got some fish. Here's my biggest one which I got pretty early on. He pretty much just let me reeled him in till boatside and than he exploded with some nice, soaking wet, jumps. 

Now I got a big smallie, I'm sure I won't get a big one next Saturday.


----------



## KatseekN

Mike. I had similar results on the scioto today. We only caught a few fish. We didn't catch any big ones though. Hope the picks up by next weekend.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

I here ya on that. I was out yesterday morn also with just one total smallie. It seems the smallies are not in the fall feeding frenzy yet.


----------



## rustyfish

They should be ready in about a week


----------



## yakfish

Ryan and Mike
Good to get out and fish with you guys today. We'll have to do it again sometime.

Here my biggest from today


----------



## RNeiswander

yakfish said:


> Ryan and Mike
> Good to get out and fish with you guys today. We'll have to do it again sometime.
> 
> Here my biggest from today


Had a great time, here's my 16"er


----------



## yakfish

Not the greatest pic. I should have been closer. It was good fish though!


----------



## FishermanMurph

yakfish said:


> Not the greatest pic. I should have been closer. It was good fish though!


It was a good fish, and fun watching the fight. That bad boy did not want to give up. Why I love smallie fishing.


----------



## SeanStone

Still on the water....im on my phone cause ive never been so p'd off. Im done....just gonna let everyone else finish the day out. Amanda has a 17,16, 13.75 to lead our group. I have 3 14s. 

But back to the pd off part. I pull up to this culvert and start tossing chigger craws in it when set the hook on something massive. It went nuts. I got it to the boat and I had a monster pike. It was WAY bigger than my hawg trough. Anyway it came to the boat mouth first and started giving me side to side head thrashes......then the hook popped out. No biggie....at this point I keep fishing. 

4 hours later I pull up to a small discharge and start throwing a shad rap. I quickly snag up......wait, nope thats a fish. I couldnt do a darn thing with this fish. Hed make a run and id pull the yak to him. Hed make another run and id do it again. About two minutes into the fight and I see it swirl.....another monster fish, this one was well over 3ft. By this time amanda and rylan have paddled over and are giving their input. Something like...its a big cat, look at the head shakes, etc. Wanna take a guess what happens. Yep threw the hook.

Im done. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Sean. I hope your day gets better. I lost a nice smallie at the boat this morning. It hit a buzzbait about 1' off the front of the boat. I didn't get a good hook set. I lose those big pike all the time and its heart breaking. Just assume your saving all the big ones for next weekend when it really counts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

sounds like all the dayton smallies wont have sore lips for next weekend!


----------



## KatseekN

Did anyone fish the bass crazy war? Anyways I did even though I knew I could never compete with southern anglers. It allowed 5 bass and had pretty strict rules for measuring them( I may lose a few fish to the mouth COMPLETELY closed rule). I didn't make any extra trips to try to compete but I ended up with 87.75". Not bad for Ohio. I'd imagine it will take 100+ to finish in the top 3. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

I didnt...just didnt have the time to really try. I know I had a 21.25, 18.25, 16.75, 15.75, and a 15.5 from nettle last Saturday. 87.5 total. All of which would have been mouth open tail pinched....so you could probably deduct a half an inch from each. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

18.25? So are you admitting my fish was bigger at nettle?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Here is my 18.5 from nettle.








Here's my smallest fish of the 5. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

I stand corrected. ..it was an 18.5" bass. I just catch so many that big that its not a big deal to remember.....jk.......bad memory.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Lol. That's a good looking fish. I'll give you 18.5 on that one. Lol. You do catch some nice LM. I'm more of a smallie guy. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Yea your kayakwar profile is loaded with smallies. I know what im up against Saturday. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Naut-a-Byte

farleybucks said:


> sounds like all the dayton smallies wont have sore lips for next weekend!



Thats for sure!!! We spent a few hours driving around checking out access and managed to fish a couple of spots on the Stillwater River. Had some bites but no fish. There were lots of bait fish in the shallows however only in one section did it appear something was feeding on them. Do believe it got colder as the day went on. Definitely did not help with the fish catching... 

Was not really impressed by Stillwater as the sections we checked out had limited structure and nor many deep pools. However we did not check out the other rivers for a good comparison.


----------



## FishermanMurph

Was gonna do the crazy war but hardly made it out so decided it was not worth putting my hands on the bass and taking off the slime while holding them down and keeping the mouth closed trying to get a qualifying picture. Thankful we can use grippers for BKFT. 

Hit up the LMR today, got two quick smallies, biggest 12in, but that was it in 3 hours. Water was little higher compared to my last trip there but not by much. Only got little rain today which I doubt helped at all. End of the week, there are chances for rain with the best chance for rain and storms on..............take a guess..................Saturday. Hopefully the rain comes late cause it looks like a cold front and if so, could get the smallies active in pre cold front conditions. Not gonna hit the rivers again till Saturday, may hit up CC on Friday for a warm up.


----------



## SeanStone

Heres the two biggest smallies of our weekend. Amanda with a 16.75 and Rylan with a 17.75. I was too focused on bonus fish. Looks like that ideas going to be a bust.



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Heres the two biggest smallies of our weekend. Amanda with a 16.75 and Rylan with a 17.75. I was too focused on bonus fish. Looks like that ideas going to be a bust.


I guess two will have sore lips! Nice fish!


----------



## SeanStone

They are nice fish no doubt, but I still think it will take three of those to win under ideal conditions... im sticking with 51"......and 45" to break into the top 5. From there its going to be close, 80 percent of the feild will fall between 40" and 44". I need a 4th to tie.....if Jeff doesn't place. What happens in case of a tie in the overall trail Neil?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

In the case of a tie....THIS:


> Forget the points how about at the Dayton tourney they stand up in the kayaks hit each other with their paddles American Gladiator style. Last man standing wins the trail.


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> In the case of a tie....THIS:


LOL, That's awesome!

Sean...Amandas fish has to be the biggest 16 incher I have seen! I think half of the people on this board would call that a 20 incher!


----------



## SeanStone

Lmao....

I was curious because with a bonus fish it is very achievable for many people to get to the top. Rylan needs a bonus fish and a fifth to tie Jeff. Which is very achievable after his decision to fish a good section of our stretch by himself. Still kinda bitter about that deal. Ill be more so if he pulls something off for the win. 

After Saturday I am starting to fear Amanda as a contender..shes got smallmouth luck oozing out of her ears. She hooked way too many nice fish for me to count her out yet.

My point is that it's very possible for tie overall. I was just curious on how that was gonna work....fish off, best 4th tourney score, etc. Figured itd be best to think about it now.

Joel....she makes them smallies look bigger than they are. One benefit of being 5' 6' and 125#. . 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

If a tie happens to occur it will be a fish off...
Since all anglers that would be involved with a tie will have already fished both
a Dayton river and Kiser Lake one of those waters will be randomly chosen out of a hat.
So 50 percent chance to fish moving water, 50 percent chance to fish flat water. Bass only (ie: nothing bonus)....date to be arranged by anglers within 3 weeks of the Dayton event. If it can't be arranged.....Neil wins by default.
Also, if Amanda and Sean are involved with the tie it goes back to THIS:


> Forget the points how about at the Dayton tourney they stand up in the kayaks hit each other with their paddles American Gladiator style. Last man standing wins the trail.


Just to see if Sean graciously falls off his kayak, goes for the kill, or Amanda pummels him!


----------



## farleybucks

If anyone is looking for camping information for the Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience this weekend you can find it here:
http://www.metroparks.org/outdoorx/Camping.aspx


----------



## KatseekN

Don't worry there won't be a tie. I got those smallies number. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Don't worry there won't be a tie. I got those smallies number.


I would expect you to say nothing less!

btw, I am off Thursday and Friday this week...since I won't be fishing the event Saturday and will be working the booth....I will be going out at least one of the two days....If anyone wants to get out one of those two days PM or text me...
Maybe I will show you where to catch those bonus fish 
-Neil


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> I would expect you to say nothing less!
> 
> btw, I am off Thursday and Friday this week...since I won't be fishing the event Saturday I will be going out at least one of the two days....If anyone wants to get out one of those two days PM or text me...
> 
> -Neil


I'll try. Maybe I'll take a vacation day Friday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

farleybucks said:


> I would expect you to say nothing less!
> 
> btw, I am off Thursday and Friday this week...since I won't be fishing the event Saturday and will be working the booth....I will be going out at least one of the two days....If anyone wants to get out one of those two days PM or text me...
> Maybe I will show you where to catch those bonus fish
> -Neil


Ill be up early Friday. I need to dust off the yak haven't fished since Friday of last online tourney. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Sounds like Friday it is.....jeff & chase shoot me a text when you find out if/when you can be up here Friday morning and we can meet at WWWH parking lot....


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Who all is camping?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yak-on

I'll be camping . And I got those smallies more then numbered got them all on speed dial ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Here are pictures to help everyone with Camping, Registration, and Measure-in parking.

Please note that measure-in PARKING will NOT be at the same location as registration parking. Midwest Outdoor Experience is allowing our anglers to use the Springfield Street park entrance that is dedicated to the festival "talent" for measure-in. This should be alot easier for anglers to park and get to the BKFT booth (same spot as registration). Parking at the main festival lot may take longer and delay you from getting to measure-in on time.

This along with all other event details are posted here:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!midwest-river-experience/c171v


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> I got those smallies more then numbered got them all on speed dial !
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thats cool cause I dont even have to call them, they call me. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Smallies be like......
Hey babe, come over.

Im like....
I cant Im busy.

Them...
You better not be with that largemouth skank.

Me....
Oh im over her......... in the background topwater frog explosion.

Them...
What was that? 

Me...
Nothing. Got to go, see you Saturday.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Hahaha to funny ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Just saw on facebook that Whitewater Warehouse will be giving 2 NRS Chinook Mess Back pdfs to be raffled at the Dayton event.

They look pretty nice, I could definitely use one. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Im leaning toward camping now too. saves me a two hour drive and I had a blast last time we camped.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Hell yeah its fun ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

I posted a few days ago about the bass crazy war online tournament. The results are in today and I finished 8th. Not bad for the north. Noah from PA finished 3rd.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> I posted a few days ago about the bass crazy war online tournament. The results are in today and I finished 8th. Not bad for the north. Noah from PA finished 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats Jeff. Well done.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Thats pretty impressive Jeff. Good job.


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks guys. Jim sorry I forgot to message you back. I seen it on my phone and thought I'll message back when I get to a PC and then forgot. I'm not gonna make it up Friday. Saturday I will be fishing the lmr if you wanna join me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Thanks for the offer I may take you up on it. Are you going to be camping?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Looks like I will be camping also. But no fires and no alcohol allowed  
That's not camping that's sleeping outside. Oh well


----------



## SeanStone

Lol. Glad to hear your going to make it. Im sure there will be some rule breaking going on 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

No fires or alcohol? Definitely not camping.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak

rustyfish said:


> Looks like I will be camping also. But no fires and no alcohol allowed
> That's not camping that's sleeping outside. Oh well


Yep that's a game changer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

There is a second option.....

http://greatmiami.net/?page_id=18

I spoke with the guy that runs it a week or so ago. Seemed like a really cool guy. He told me it was10 bucks a tent, 10 more than the midwest experience option. The rules will probably be much more lenient. Let me know if thats what you guys wanna do. 10 bucks is still cheap for a good time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

You guys getting any of this? It doesnt look bad but it sounds like the next world war is about to break out. Our rivers are about to get some much needed water.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> You guys getting any of this? It doesnt look bad but it sounds like the next world war is about to break out. Our rivers are about to get some much needed water.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nope. I'm floating down the river.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RNeiswander

SeanStone said:


> You guys getting any of this? It doesnt look bad but it sounds like the next world war is about to break out. Our rivers are about to get some much needed water.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It was a monsoon here from 6:30ish till 10 then lighter for about another hour. Going to be interesting to see what the gauges say


----------



## Love2kayak

SeanStone said:


> There is a second option.....
> 
> http://greatmiami.net/?page_id=18
> 
> I spoke with the guy that runs it a week or so ago. Seemed like a really cool guy. He told me it was10 bucks a tent, 10 more than the midwest experience option. The rules will probably be much more lenient. Let me know if thats what you guys wanna do. 10 bucks is still cheap for a good time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So who is staying Friday night?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Love2kayak said:


> So who is staying Friday night?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Amanda and I will be. Travis, luke, and russ too I think

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

I will for sure

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

Had a little time this morning to prefish a spot down stream from where I plan on fishing. Might have a pattern figured out but I was fishing during the rain. It will probably change come Saturday. Anyway a few fish now have sore mouths!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I will be camping


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

mox will be selling beer there (they prob rather u buy theirs ratger than bring it in) and i think they will have bands too.
i heard they will have camp fires maintained by their staff.


----------



## SeanStone

Just saw that logans going to make it now. Its going to be an all out battle for angler of the year.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Just saw that logans going to make it now. Its going to be an all out battle for angler of the year.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


He is? Its getting serious now. 4-5 anglers with a serious shot at aoy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Gauges went up today from the rain but not a "big" jump, especially compared to the last time we tried having this event. And the gauges are already dropping at a good pace. Will be visually inspecting GMR tomorrow to see what it looks like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph

Great Miami looks great, little higher than last visit and the Little Miami gauge shows it fishable. 50% chance of storms are in the forecast but the good news on the weather front is the heavy rain is gonna hold off it looks like till Saturday night. I'm gonna bet the fish will be biting and some big ones will be pulled out. See y'all in the morn! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Great Miami looks great, little higher than last visit and the Little Miami gauge shows it fishable. 50% chance of storms are in the forecast but the good news on the weather front is the heavy rain is gonna hold off it looks like till Saturday night. I'm gonna bet the fish will be biting and some big ones will be pulled out. See y'all in the morn!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How was the clarity?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> How was the clarity?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A little dirty but not too muddy at the section I checked out.


----------



## SeanStone

Three smallies on this and ill have the tourney in the bag. . Might be a good pike bait though.

I should be in Dayton at 6 for you guys who are also camping. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Three smallies on this and ill have the tourney in the bag. . Might be a good pike bait though.
> 
> I should be in Dayton at 6 for you guys who are also camping.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


HA! Mighty big smallies on that baby. 

Noticed it was getting dark outside and checked the radar to see storms approaching, hopefully it won't affect the rivers too much which I don't think it will. Looks like we're gonna be in the same weather pattern that screwed up the Dayton event back in July.


----------



## SeanStone

FishermanMurph said:


> Noticed it was getting dark outside and checked the radar to see storms approaching, hopefully it won't affect the rivers too much which I don't think it will. Looks like we're gonna be in the same weather pattern that screwed up the Dayton event back in July.


Bring it on. Adversity makes it hard on everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

SeanStone said:


> Bring it on. Adversity makes it hard on everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


With ya on that. I love fishing in the rain. Lighten is the only thing that keeps me away. I've had few close calls in storms and have no desire for a "shocking" experience.  Won't mind little higher water in the rivers though. 

Darn it, I can't wait to get out there. It was hurting me looking at the GMR this morn and not having a fishing rod in hand but did not want to give the smallies any sore mouths.


----------



## farleybucks

Rivers are way lower than they were back in July.....they will be at perfect levels for the tourney tomorrow! We should see some very big fish at the measure-in!!! A lot of anglers coming to town should be the largest field of the year....a lot of good prizes too


----------



## yakfish

I'm looking forward to it tomorrow! It should be fun. Its going to make for a long day though. Up at 5am, fish in the rain then jump in the car and drive up to the Niagara (Ontario, Canada) to visit my parents and hopefully get in there by 1 am. 
I'm bringing a box of weedless jigs with me to replentish the giveaway box! See you all in the morning!


----------



## SeanStone

Anyone here yet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Changed the forecast to rain likely now around 2pm. Like Neil said, rivers are very low still compared to July. We are so lucking out though cause it looks like we're gonna get plenty of rain Saturday through Monday. Can't wait to get out there on the water.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Couldnt make this one, life always seems to win, but what are the results looking like?! 

Seen the picture Travis posted on facebook today, looked like a hog!


----------



## FishermanMurph

USMC_Galloway said:


> Couldnt make this one, life always seems to win, but what are the results looking like?!
> 
> Seen the picture Travis posted on facebook today, looked like a hog!


Usually people did good but I managed to actually place today with one 12in smallie. Very slow for most people today. Here's a pic of a 18in saugeye I got. 

Fun fishing with y'all. Can't wait for next year's trial and I'm soooo attending more events.


----------



## RNeiswander

Did anyone fish the Stillwater? Curious to see how it was.


----------



## SeanStone

I know that atleast three guys did and they all failed to land a fish over 12". The great miami was the river to be on last weekend. I know that 4 of the top five places came from the gmr. Could have been all top 5 places for all I know.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Also I had a blast again. 

Just wanna thank everyone who helped put the events together. I thoroughly enjoyed the tournament trail this year. I won a lot of money and won some awesome prizes from the sponsors. However, the coolest thing of all was the people I got to meet. I made a lot of friends through the trail and had a blast hanging out with everyone. I expect some phone calls and invites to fishing trips in the near future.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

SeanStone said:


> Also I had a blast again.
> 
> Just wanna thank everyone who helped put the events together. I thoroughly enjoyed the tournament trail this year. I won a lot of money and won some awesome prizes from the sponsors. However, the coolest thing of all was the people I got to meet. I made a lot of friends through the trail and had a blast hanging out with everyone. I expect some phone calls and invites to fishing trips in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This was my first event and definitely not my last. Everyone was really nice and friendly. Spoke to a few on the river and no one was too worried about telling you what they caught. I got to see some cool kayak set ups too. I'm glad they did it at Outdoor Expo. 

The hardest thing was getting a picture of the fish. I tried using my cell phone...I don't recommend that. I tried to get a Hawg Trough from Cabelas before the event but they were out. So I settled for a different one...which was too narrow and the numbers werent easily seen. Live and learn. Luckily my buddy let me use his Trough.


I managed 4...1 lm (3rd cast of the day) and 3 sm (3rd was under 12 inches). My buddy managed one sm under 12 inches.

Here's where I fished...http://routebuilder.org/dz5 
My buddy went a lil more north of me.

Hopefully I'll see you guys next year!


----------



## yak-on

Sorry Sean but nobody likes you or your fishing. So dont waist to much time waiting on those phone calls.  lol ....can't wait until march now ! ! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Your just mad because you were the butt of the jokes Friday night.  lol. You were a good sport about it though. Chase got his fair share too....he was asking for it though. I mean a killer swan....that stands 6 foot tall on its back legs???? I didnt realize swans had 4 feet....lol. Good times. 

Were going to have to camp more often. 
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Haha yeah . Good times ....

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

You guys were really mean to poor travis. You buch of drunks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Haha yeah .....what he said ! ...... can't sleep now with out all the nightmares ! Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Im definitely gonna have to do some camping next year. I had a blast this year also and ill be back next for sure. Hopefully to defend the AOY title, but wil know for sure in 2 weeks. Btw, next year I will not be fishing the LMR. That place is a death trap. Neil set me up good. Lol. Just kidding neil. Though the lmr didnt offer me up the big ones it was an adventure and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## SeanStone

Got 2" of rain last night......creeks are full and flowing again. If a few of them start to drop they will be in good shape for a float tonight/ tomorrow evening. If they keep rising, youll need a white water boat. Any takers? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Pictures, standings, etc from the Dayton Kayak Fishing Experience will be posted by midday tomorrow....


----------



## farleybucks

A little later than I hoped....
The Tourney Wrap-up, standings, pictures, and the not-so Final Trail Results (you will have to read it to see why it isn't final!) are now up on the website!!! 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!dayton-kayak-fishing-experience/cll7


----------



## farleybucks

Just posted on FB:
The Fish Off between Jeff Bennett and Rylan Hayes will take place Saturday, Oct. 19th at 7:30AM on Kiser Lake. We will also be holding a tourney at the same time, so be there at 7:30AM for registration. The BKFT's Kayak Angler of the Year is on the line and the winner takes home a KBF Invitational pass (South Carolina) given by Chad Hoover, a YakAttack Black Pak engraved with the BKFT logo donated by Yak City , and a $75.00 gift certificate to HOOK 1 Kayak Fishing Gear also donated by Chad Hoover! Their name will also go on a plaque that will hang in Whitewater Warehouse that displays that they earned the 2013 BKFT ANGLER OF THE YEAR! Good luck guys, and NO PRESSURE!

All entrants cost: $20 plus $5 to big fish pot...with 100% payback. 
Checkin 7:30AM
Measure-in at 3:00PM


----------



## SeanStone

Good luck guys. Its going to be a nail biter. I think im going to take some time off and target other species. Flatties wont be biting for much longer, blues on the ohio are heating up, and its my favorite time of year to target hybrid stripers. Thats my excuse.....and I may be a little sour still.. Ughhhh soooo close. 

Again best of luck.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

That sucks sean. I was hoping youd come. No worries, im confident in my fishing skill. At least thats what I like to think to keep the stress from getting the best of me.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Good luck guys, I'm sure it will be a good competition.
I had a good time at the few I made it to and hope to make it to a lot more next year.

Sean I am 32 hours from my 7 days off. Hybrids and cats sound pretty good.


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> Good luck guys, I'm sure it will be a good competition.
> I had a good time at the few I made it to and hope to make it to a lot more next year.
> 
> Sean I am 32 hours from my 7 days off. Hybrids and cats sound pretty good.


Im fishing with Kip this Saturday, we were supposed to do the monsters on the ohio tourney...but I think we're just going to fish some of his water instead. Im definitely down for the ohio river soon. Cant wait. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishermanMurph

Good luck guys. I'm sticking to the rivers (assuming they are good) for some fall smallie action which should be starting with this cooler weather. Sometime next month I'm gonna head back up to kiser for some perch action.


----------



## rylan37

Is it too late to change the format to the gladiator style showdown? lol. I got quite the standing platform with the nucanoe.


----------



## farleybucks

> Is it too late to change the format to the gladiator style showdown? lol. I got quite the standing platform with the nucanoe.


too funny...you could do cartwheels on that thing!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Neil can you post the $ amounts for sponsorship of the tourneys, yak ohio and overall angler of the year for 2014. Thanks. 
And good luck to all at kiser can't wait to see what happens. Is anyone camping the night before?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

I sent you a PM


----------



## Brad45005

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

One last BKFT event for the year:
Kiser Lake this Saturday, October 19th
7:30AM registration at the beach parking lot
2:00PM measure-in at the beach parking lot
$20 entry plus $5 for big fish (ALL monies paid out to top finishers)
Oh, did I mention their will be a FISH OFF going on between Jeff Bennett & Rylan Hayes for Angler of the Year?????
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!dayton-kayak-fishing-experience/cll7

I fished at Kiser this past Saturday and was able to land about 12-15 fish with most in the 13-14" range....top 3 being 14.25, 15, 15 for a 44.25" total....conditions look to be a bit cooler this Saturday with a high of about 60 degrees...maybe those lunkers will be putting on their feedbags!!


----------



## rylan37

To late for Yak Ohio but I got a really nice slab Saturday :B.


----------



## Zorro

I hope to make is this weekend...Im glad there was a tie in dayton


----------



## KatseekN

Zorro said:


> I hope to make is this weekend...Im glad there was a tie in dayton


Im not. :banghead:
Lol. Guess im just gonna have to seal the deal this weekend.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

KatseekN said:


> Im not. :banghead:
> Lol. Guess im just gonna have to seal the deal this weekend.
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I figured that might stir the pot a lil. Anyway, good luck Saturday!


----------



## KatseekN

Zorro said:


> I figured that might stir the pot a lil. Anyway, good luck Saturday!


Lol. Im gonna need a little luck.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Jeff i dont known if you looked at the weather lately but heres your cold front. Going to be super cold all week too. Good luck. ...lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Jeff i dont known if you looked at the weather lately but heres your cold front. Going to be super cold all week too. Good luck. ...lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Should slow the bite but I doubt it kills it. its not gonna plummet the temps and its gonna remain steady. The morning will be chilly but by 12 it shouldnt be bad. May be hard to get a bite early. Guess im noodling.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> May be hard to get a bite early.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If the wind gets bad you may need to make them bite early when its still calm.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> If the wind gets bad you may need to make them bite early when its still calm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I heard it might be a little gusty. I am hoping to get 3 early but if I dont I will battle the wind. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

I am going to hit Indian Lake again after the tourney Saturday if anyone is interested in chasing saugeye....


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> I am going to hit Indian Lake again after the tourney Saturday if anyone is interested in chasing saugeye....


Sounds tempting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

I'll be chasing them at buckeye. Was out with Buddy other night got 5 smallest 19.75 largest 22.5. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> I'll be chasing them at buckeye. Was out with Buddy other night got 5 smallest 19.75 largest 22.5.


Your going to Kiser, right?


----------



## SeanStone

yak-on said:


> I'll be chasing them at buckeye. Was out with Buddy other night got 5 smallest 19.75 largest 22.5.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Pics? not that I dont beleive you.....just a 22.5"er is a beast. I was tickled with a couple 17.5s from indian.....a 22.5" and I might do one of those 360s in my kayak.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

SeanStone said:


> Pics? not that I dont beleive you.....just a 22.5"er is a beast.


LOL!! Sounds like you DON'T believe him, or at least don't believe him without a picture. 
Continue on, I just got a kick out of that.


----------



## SeanStone

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!! Sounds like you DON'T believe him, or at least don't believe him without a picture.
> Continue on, I just got a kick out of that.


I thought about leaving the "not that I dont beleive you part" out because it made it seem like I didnt beleive him 

In reality im at work....its raining....im bored...and I wanna see some fish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

SeanStone said:


> In reality im at work....its raining....im bored...and I wanna see some fish.


LOL!! True Dat!!
Although, I may a break for it after lunch, depending on what my local gauge says in a couple hours.
I'll be sure to bring my camera...


----------



## KatseekN

Sean. Just for you. Freshly caught this morning. 








I was half asleep. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

KatseekN said:


> Sean. Just for you. Freshly caught this morning.
> View attachment 85070
> 
> 
> I was half asleep. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


She would have woke me up. Thanks for the pic. This day is dragging on...it felt like it should have been 3 two hours ago. Lol.

How big? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

18

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Looked bigger in the pic. Well done. Getting practice in I see. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

SeanStone said:


> Looked bigger in the pic. Well done. Getting practice in I see. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Small hands. Lol. Ive been catching some nice bass lately. Hopefully my hot streak holds out.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Most exciting part of my day.....a bunch of turkey and a red squirrel playing in the field behind the plant. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

BOOM BOOM BOOM..... BOOM.....BOOM BOOM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

To my trained eye it looks more like 17.75", haha, nice fish


----------



## SeanStone

I hope you hit something cause your out of shells Russ. lol. 

@Neil and Jeff.... darn you kayakwars.  You didn't pry the mouth open enough.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

rustyfish said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM..... BOOM.....BOOM BOOM
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a quick reload! Or at least in my mind as I was reading it, you reloaded very quickly!


----------



## rustyfish

I got a promag tube extension from Cheaper Than Dirt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon

I was going to make a joke about your gun not being plugged. But truth is, I deer hunt, duck hunt, pheasant hunt...but I've never been turkey hunting.
So I have no idea whether your gun needs to be plugged or not. I'd assume so, but I have no idea.

If so, then I'm turning you and your tube extender into the local authorities.


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> To my trained eye it looks more like 17.75", haha, nice fish


Lol. That was yesterday. Here is the one from today.









Clearly 18. Maybe a little more. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I need some eyes for the freezer. I may try Indian afterward also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

Sean. Your missing out man. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Work,work, and more work man. These last couple evenings i have been tied up with other things....you'll find out about that soon enough.  Ill be on the water soon though. 

It seems you have the largemouth figured out though. Id be concerned if i was competing this weekend. 

Looks cold. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Who will be crowned Yak Angler of the Year Jeff or Rylan? 
See if you can top their 3 best fish at the Kiser Lake FISH OFF event...check in is tomorrow at 7:30AM at the beach parking lot!


----------



## rustyfish

Good luck guys


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

rustyfish said:


> Good luck guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks Russ. Gonna try my best.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Gonna try my best.


They are trying for Angler of the Year and 2nd place tomorrow since I will have 1st place locked up at measure-in.

good luck though....


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> They are trying for Angler of the Year and 2nd place tomorrow since I will have 1st place locked up at measure-in.
> 
> good luck though....


Apparently you didn't see the fish I've been posting all week. I got them dialed in. Spinnerbaits don't fish well when its 30 degrees. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

> Spinnerbaits don't fish well when its 30 degrees.


Three Lake Throwdown was won with a spinnerbait...and it really was 30 degrees


----------



## KatseekN

farleybucks said:


> Three Lake Throwdown was won with a spinnerbait...and it really was 30 degrees


 Let's talk tomorrow at about 2 pm. Then I'll let you know what the hot bait was. :sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

Never been to kiser. Trying to figure out if I can launch and keep my feet dry for the tourney since it will be cold. Is this possible


----------



## KatseekN

Zorro said:


> Never been to kiser. Trying to figure out if I can launch and keep my feet dry for the tourney since it will be cold. Is this possible


Its possible. Being from a beach though it will be tough. There is a boat ramp. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Law of the Kayak- You can always hope to keep your feet dry but never plan on it. 

I think the was a little higher grass bank to the right of the beach, should be doable.


----------



## KatseekN

rustyfish said:


> Law of the Kayak- You can always hope to keep your feet dry but never plan on it.
> 
> I think the was a little higher grass bank to the right of the beach, should be doable.


Nice Russ. Truly words of wisdom. Zorro, there will be someone that can help you push off for sure. Its to cold to get your feet wet. We will work it out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

Thanks guys! My fiance will be fishing the tourney too. I figured it would be too much to ask for her to push me in. Well if I asked...she would probably push me in 

See you guys tomorrow and good luck!


----------



## rustyfish

That will most likely draw a penalty flag.

I forgot to change my shoes once and went out on the scioto in the new ones. 
Managed to stay dry the whole day. The realized the take out was a shallow mud flat. I admit it hurt my pride when I had to ask Sean to drag me out of the water. But My wife would have killed me for destroying another pair of shoes.


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> That will most likely draw a penalty flag.
> 
> I forgot to change my shoes once and went out on the scioto in the new ones.
> Managed to stay dry the whole day. The realized the take out was a shallow mud flat. I admit it hurt my pride when I had to ask Sean to drag me out of the water. But My wife would have killed me for destroying another pair of shoes.


Lmao. That was funny. A happy wife is vital to ones fishing. 

Went fishing tonight for 3 hours....im sure glad I brought my crappie rod. I got 1 bass in 2.5 hours. Spent the last hour and a half landing 24 crappie and 9 gills. Nothing big but I probably had 12 over 9"....keeper size. I needed that. I may even crqppie fish tomorrow.

Best of luck Jeff.

I Hope you like the tourney zorro.....i hope to see you at a few next year.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

SeanStone said:


> Lmao. That was funny. A happy wife is vital to ones fishing.
> 
> Went fishing tonight for 3 hours....im sure glad I brought my crappie rod. I got 1 bass in 2.5 hours. Spent the last hour and a half landing 24 crappie and 9 gills. Nothing big but I probably had 12 over 9"....keeper size. I needed that. I may even crqppie fish tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck Jeff.
> 
> I Hope you like the tourney zorro.....i hope to see you at a few next year.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks man. I fished dayton and had a blast. I'll be there next year for sure. I hope to bring a few others as well. I hope my fiance has a good time tomorrow so she joins us too.


----------



## farleybucks

Live reporting: tough, tough conditions on the lake right now....about 8 mph winds from the sw (very bad for kiser) and a steady rain with temps in the 40's....word on the lake has at least 3 anglers with 3 fish already with right around 40" possibly leading....word is 15" is big fish so far...Jeff Bennett has 3 fish and we arent sure where Rylan stands...who is gonna capture angler of the year???? we will find out in only a few hours...


----------



## yak-on

Update on kiser..looks like 4 with 3 most total inch non official is 46.5" 18" is big fish so far. No skunks have been reported yet....wind is picking up rain has not let up. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats to Jeff on angler of the year. Haven't heard How the tourney went. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KatseekN

Thanks Jim. The conditions were tough out there today. The rain wouldn't have been so bad if not for the constant wind. By the time we checked in the lake had white caps on it. I wasn't for sure I'd even stay upright on the paddle back. I caught most of my fish on a zoom baby brush hog. I did have some luck on a buzzbait. When I caught the 21" fish Brian hooked up with an even bigger fish at the same time. Must have been following shad. He lost his at boat side. Probably from all the racket I was making. Lol. Even though it is on fb here's a pic of the 21 just in case your not on Fb. 









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rylan37

Congrats Jeff, very impressive. I hadn't fished for largemouth since nettle, guess that was a mistake lol.


----------



## Zorro

I caught 5, I think. Biggest was almost 15. Would love to feel a 21 on the rod! I got four on green senkos with black flake. I got one on a green spinner. I rarely have luck on spinners...but figured I had to try em when the one guy next to me (he's Neil's right hand man on the Trail but never got his name) caught about 20 fish in 1 hour. Yeah...I said 20. He got 4 in 4 casts. It was like watching an edited fishing show. Never saw anything like it.

Had a great time...despite the weather :thumbdown:


----------



## yak-on

That was me and my name is travis. Every once in a while a few people get lucky enough for me to give them a clinic.  

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

yak-on said:


> That was me and my name is travis. Every once in a while a few people get lucky enough for me to give them a clinic.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And a clinic it was! How'd you lose that lure and how'd you do after you lost it?


----------



## yak-on

Dang bait caster birds nested on me and snap went my line. And not that good after I lost it.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

yak-on said:


> That was me and my name is travis. Every once in a while a few people get lucky enough for me to give them a clinic.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


One day I'll teach you my magic!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

rylan37 said:


> Congrats Jeff, very impressive. I hadn't fished for largemouth since nettle, guess that was a mistake lol.


Thanks rylan. Looking forward to next season for sure. It will be a great time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OhioHotboy

Man that was a day from hell. I told friends that i was fishing yesterday and they looked at me as though i had two heads. Thanks all that organized BKFT.
I met some GREAT people this year that too fling around a stick with string on it out of a big hunk of plastic for a fish. 

Thanks


----------



## farleybucks

The BKFT team is on a conference call next week.....
We are currently ironing out event dates, locations, sponsors, etc. 
A few of the same locations and a few new locations.
Announcements will be coming soon and the events are going to be bigger and better than last year....Stay tuned....


----------



## farleybucks

Want to learn more about the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail including a sneak peek at the 2014 event schedule? Join us at Mad River Outfitters on Thursday, January 16th at 8PM when we do a presentation for the Ohio Smallmouth Alliance!


----------



## Eugene

I'd posted a new thread to this forum that was evidently deleted as redundant. Following on Neil's post, check:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=246389

and:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1429267033971247/


----------



## SeanStone

I'll be there tomorrow Eugene. Hope to see some old friends...maybe even meet a few new ones.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

I'd like to go but I have to get up at 4 am on friday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nyall86

I plan on attending. Just got my kayak before winter. Looking forward to meeting new people.


----------



## farleybucks

Thanks for everyone that made it out to The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance at Mad River Outfitters last night...here is the 2014 schedule we released....website will be updated in the coming weeks with more detailed info....


----------



## rustyfish

I'm off for all but the first online event and the Burr Oak event. Though I'm pretty disappointed about the Dayton Event being the weekend of my daughters birthday. If I could pick one event to go to that would probably be it. Not sure how I am going to pull that one off.


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> I'm off for all but the first online event and the Burr Oak event. Though I'm pretty disappointed about the Dayton Event being the weekend of my daughters birthday. If I could pick one event to go to that would probably be it. Not sure how I am going to pull that one off.


Well you could get her into tournament kayak fishing. I've got a couple spare yaks.  I think it would be one heck of a birthday present. Just don't let her win.....im not opposed to flipping her yak. You saw Amanda at the last event right.....got what she deserved. Lol.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on

Hahaha .......

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

I'm out for the 6/21 event...my fiance wouldn't let me reschedule our wedding


----------



## SeanStone

Haha.....i think that one is excuseable for anyone. Congratulations on your wedding.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KatseekN

Just get married on yaks at the event.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

SeanStone said:


> Haha.....i think that one is excuseable for anyone. Congratulations on your wedding.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks Sean!



KatseekN said:


> Just get married on yaks at the event.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ha! It certainly would be cheaper! I incorporated the kayak in to the proposal but I'm not sure I can do it for the wedding.


----------



## rustyfish

Talked to the wife. Apparently since I will be at BKFT events every weekend that do get off work, by October my daughter probably wont even notice that I'm not at her birthday party. But for some reason my wife was being negative about it this good news.

Talking about a slumber party so I would have got booted out of the house any ways. 

I would hate to miss out on the Greatlakes ale..... I mean fishing.


----------



## FishermanMurph

rustyfish said:


> I would hate to miss out on the Greatlakes ale..... I mean fishing.


Darn it, now I want a Greatlakes. 

I'll be at every single one except for the 2nd online one (can't get out of visiting home that weekend but if it gets extended to PA again......). Indian Lake could be up in the air since I'm not much into crappie but I'm going anyways. Worst case, get out fishing. Which that's not really worst case cause fishing rules.


----------



## farleybucks

Any angler that qualifies for Angler of the Year standings (participate in 4 events, max 1 online) will be entered into a raffle for a new Ride 115X compliments of Wilderness Systems Kayaks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyall86

farleybucks said:


> Any angler that qualifies for Angler of the Year standings (participate in 4 events, max 1 online) will be entered into a raffle for a new Ride 115X compliments of Wilderness Systems Kayaks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's one heck of a prize! Hope I can make that many events


----------



## SeanStone

It could be as low as a 1 in 15 shot at winning a brand new yak. Not too bad considering it's all in good fun. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## IBYaking

A new kayak?!?!?! awesome...was planning on doing some of the events already....now I will be doing at least 4 so I can be eligible for winning a yak!


----------



## Feiwen

I'm planning to hit all events. Indian lake is the only one I'm hesitant about since i won't have a finder on the yak yet, and never fished for crappie before. Hopefully i'll be able to get out with some people before then and get my feet wet crappie fishing.


----------



## farleybucks

> I'm planning to hit all events. Indian lake is the only one I'm hesitant about since i won't have a finder on the yak yet, and never fished for crappie before. Hopefully i'll be able to get out with some people before then and get my feet wet crappie fishing.


No fish finder will be needed....it is shallow water (6 foot or less)....last year all fish were swarming downed trees in really shallow water 1-2 foot


----------



## Feiwen

Awesome thanks. Now i feel better


----------



## rustyfish

I could really use a free yak. Especially after the look on my wife's face when I brought up that I have 2 grand open on a credit card this mourning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

rustyfish said:


> I could really use a free yak. Especially after the look on my wife's face when I brought up that I have 2 grand open on a credit card this mourning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Well you only need 1 grand for a new yak.....

You can tell her in a couple weeks that you'll need the other grand for accessories. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen

Or just say look I bought you your own kayak

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Feiwen said:


> Or just say look I bought you your own kayak
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The only thing that would tick her off more than buying myself a new kayak would be me buying her a new kayak.


----------



## farleybucks

Just posted to Facebook:
Staying on the trend of announcing prizes....our first event the Big Slab Crappie Challenge, May 17th at Indian Lake we are raffling off a brand new Olympus TG-2 camera (waterproof/shockproof with a value of over $350). I personally own one and it takes amazing pics and is the perfect camera for yak fishing! We will also be raffling off two Ohio guided yak fishing trips. The winner of the trips can use their own yak or choose from a whole demo fleet of kayaks if they want to try out another yak. You also will have a list of species you can choose from to target on your trip!
All of the prizes were donated by the Kayak Fishing Alliance, so go check them out!!!!!!!
http://www.kayakfishingalliance.com/


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> Any angler that qualifies for Angler of the Year standings (participate in 4 events, max 1 online) will be entered into a raffle for a new Ride 115X compliments of Wilderness Systems Kayaks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good job Neil! As if the cabin fever wasn't bad enough already!!


----------



## kparrott154

farleybucks said:


> Just posted to Facebook:
> Staying on the trend of announcing prizes....our first event the Big Slab Crappie Challenge, May 17th at Indian Lake we are raffling off a brand new Olympus TG-2 camera (waterproof/shockproof with a value of over $350). I personally own one and it takes amazing pics and is the perfect camera for yak fishing! We will also be raffling off two Ohio guided yak fishing trips. The winner of the trips can use their own yak or choose from a whole demo fleet of kayaks if they want to try out another yak. You also will have a list of species you can choose from to target on your trip!
> All of the prizes were donated by the Kayak Fishing Alliance, so go check them out!!!!!!!
> http://www.kayakfishingalliance.com/


I wasn't planning on going to this event, but when I saw this I started to change my mind. Anyone from the Huntington WVa area going there and want to ride together?

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd

Oh boy you got me all pumped up now


----------



## Yakkin4bass

Man this winter weather has got to go...I'm ready for fishin' and tourneys. I'm going crazy here!


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Yakkin4bass said:


> Man this winter weather has got to go...I'm ready for fishin' and tourneys. I'm going crazy here!


Heard that... i cant wait for spring, hopefully it will be a warm march this year..


----------



## FishermanMurph

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Heard that... i cant wait for spring, hopefully it will be a warm march this year..


Better be a warm March to make up for this freezing cold. Heck, better be a warm Feb - December. Since the schedule has came out and now the price announcements, cabin fever has gotten 100x worst.


----------



## farleybucks

If you know anyone that wants to sponsor a yak ohio we still have a few spots open....
we do a really good job of getting our sponsors name out there... the requirement for yak ohio sponsorship is $150 in product or cash (that can be split 3 ways). We also have a couple co-sponsorship spots for our online tournaments....(it is $300 cash/product) IM me if interested....

-Neil


----------



## farleybucks

just posted this over on facebook last night.....
Something to help keep you warm until the arctic Ohio temps go away....
the event webpage for the Big Slab Crappie Challenge is up!
Check it out....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!big-slab-crappie-challenge/ccur

2013 Big Slab Crappie Challenge winner Chase Bateson holding up his 14" slab...


----------



## farleybucks

YAK Ohio 2014 started on Feb 1st and Sean Stone is the first person on the board with a 25.25" Channel Cat! Whose next?
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!2014-yak-ohio-leaders/c1se1


----------



## Northern1

farleybucks said:


> YAK Ohio 2014 started on Feb 1st and Sean Stone is the first person on the board with a 25.25" Channel Cat! Whose next?
> http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!2014-yak-ohio-leaders/c1se1


Shooting for the saugeye record this year. Once the ice is off, watch out!


----------



## farleybucks

the saugeye/walleye category was pretty unimpressive last year with only 19.25" being the winner....I am guessing it gets smashed this year!


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> the saugeye/walleye category was pretty unimpressive last year with only 19.25" being the winner....I am guessing it gets smashed this year!


That should be beaten by 8+ inches!


----------



## farleybucks

2013 results:
LMB 22"
SMB 19.25"
Crappie 14.5"
Eye 19.25"
Catfish 42"
Pike/Musky (and now gar) 35.5"
I think the LMB and Cat will be pretty tough to beat, but I can see all the others being beat in 2014.


----------



## crittergitter

farleybucks said:


> 2013 results:
> LMB 22"
> SMB 19.25"
> Crappie 14.5"
> Eye 19.25"
> Catfish 42"
> Pike/Musky (and now gar) 35.5"
> I think the LMB and Cat will be pretty tough to beat, but I can see all the others being beat in 2014.


Gar should not be included with pike and musky in my opinion. They're not in the same classification at all. Gar can be bow hunted and have no limits as they are viewed as a trash fish. Musky and pike can not be bow hunted and have limits as they are viewed as a game fish.


----------



## farleybucks

> Gar should not be included with pike and musky in my opinion. They're not in the same classification at all. Gar can be bow hunted and have no limits as they are viewed as a trash fish. Musky and pike can not be bow hunted and have limits as they are viewed as a game fish.


It isn't so much as classifying the gar with musky and pike as type of fish, but classifying them together by size (length).
Gar, pike, and musky all come in close to sizes with one another.
Ohio records are all pretty close: northern pike: 43", musky 50.25", and gar 49"
We talked about putting it with carp, but the record Ohio carp is only 40".
I think gar may take one of the top 3, but not all the top 3....not to mention who doesn't want to see someone grappling a toothy gar in their yak?


----------



## Northern1

farleybucks said:


> the saugeye/walleye category was pretty unimpressive last year with only 19.25" being the winner....I am guessing it gets smashed this year!


It will only take one guy going to Erie to smash it with a walleye. I'll just go for a nice Eye on Indian this year in early ice off and go for my chances that way. Lots of nice eyes taken there every spring and fall........not many by kayak though


----------



## SeanStone

farleybucks said:


> It isn't so much as classifying the gar with musky and pike as type of fish, but classifying them together by size (length).
> Gar, pike, and musky all come in close to sizes with one another.
> Ohio records are all pretty close: northern pike: 43", musky 50.25", and gar 49"
> We talked about putting it with carp, but the record Ohio carp is only 40".
> I think gar may take one of the top 3, but not all the top 3....not to mention who doesn't want to see someone grappling a toothy gar in their yak?


I agree with Neil. We brought this up a few months ago during a conference call and everyone agreed that they were all in the same size class. Pike being the exception, which are slightly smaller than the other two. I understand that musky are highly regarded among those who seek them, and that some guys consider gar a trash fish. ...which may be somewhat offensive to those who enjoy targeting gar. 

Hopefully those who feel highly of musky will show their support and not let a gar win....


----------



## rustyfish

it will take 46" to get third place. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Not only did the YAK Ohio start on Feb 1st, but so did the Buckeye Bass Challenge! It is a year long, Ohio waters only, 5 limit, online bass tournament. You submit your largest bass throughout the year (Feb 1 - Oct 1) and we will tally your top 5. The top spots will receive bonus points towards the angler of the year standings! Remember, if you qualify for AOY (participate in 4 events, max 1 online) you qualify for a raffle for a Wilderness Systems Fishing Kayaks Ride 115X !!!
more details....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-bass-challenge/c1zm2


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Do your bass from any I the tourneys count towards the bass challenge


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

Yes they do Jim.....we actually talked about making the tourney bass worth an inch more. But we thought it might make things too confusing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

This sounds like it is going to be a fun year for the trial. Thanks to all who have worked or will be working to put this all together again


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Just posted this on facebook....

Participate in 4 events (max 1 online event) and you qualify for 2014 Angler of the Year...what do you win for qualifying for angler of the year say you? Well, first off you are entered into a raffle for a brand spanking new Wilderness Systems Fishing Kayaks Ride 115X! We will also be giving away HOOK 1 Kayak Fishing Gear gift certificates, Yak Gear gift certificate, 2 guided yak trips in FL from Pushin' Water Kayak Charters , a rod from Smallie Stix , other prizes may also be added, and last but not least trophies! Who is pumped up for the 2014 Trail now??? CAN'T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Yakkin4bass

Man, I could not be more pumped! This is killing me!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Neil is the Midwest Outdoor Experience Tourney in Dayton still on? I didnt see it listed on the BKFT website and had a few guys question me about it


----------



## SeanStone

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Neil is the Midwest Outdoor Experience Tourney in Dayton still on? I didnt see it listed on the BKFT website and had a few guys question me about it


Yeah it's still the final event of the year. Neil is working on each event page as it becomes necessary. Since its the last event of the year it's his last priority. 

We had a blast last year, its probably one of favorite events. Im looking forward to it too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

Yep, Sean is correct it will be the last event...I should have the entire website all set after this weekend with everything added...


----------



## yakfish

Cool! We can post here again! 

Who all is ready for Indian lake crappies this weekend? I am!


----------



## Love2kayak

Can't wait heading up fri afternoon.


----------



## Northern1

Heyyy! Alright, glad we can have this back up here again! Weather's looking great for Saturday. I'm bringing my dad out with me in the Coosa. Its gonna be an awesome time! Word on the street is there could be upwards of 30 kayakers there. All are welcome to attend


----------



## SeanStone

What!!!!!!!! It's back. Alright.

I do see that some of my posts got cut.....is there stuff we can and cant talk about here? 

I don't wanna get the thread thrown back into the tourney section.

I should be up fishing Friday as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Nevermind.....there's two separate threads. See you in the tourney section. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Just got registered for this weekend (wanted to get a sticker lol). See ya all on Saturday


----------



## DLarrick

Would this work for measurement or do I need the yellow one. Figure I can find a way to Wright the numbers on to show better in the picture 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

I believe the Hawg Trough is required for this event.


----------



## DLarrick

i believe your right. i went to the website and it said hawg trough is required. this was the best that bass pro had so i grabbed one. good thing i saved the receipt. I forgot all about the tourney and no time to order one online now.


----------



## Zorro

Don't let that stop you from participating in the tourney. I have a spare if you want to borrow it. The organizers might even have a spare. Let me know.


----------



## DLarrick

Zorro said:


> Don't let that stop you from participating in the tourney. I have a spare if you want to borrow it. The organizers might even have a spare. Let me know.[/QU
> 
> that would be awesome if you would be willing to do that. but would need another as it would be my nephew and i coming up. Definitely want to do the event though.


----------



## yak-on

Partner up and share one. If a 2nd isn't available.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## farleybucks

We will have some spares


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

For all who are coming up to camp. I will bring a box of burgers if someone can bring the grill and others can bring sides we can have a cookout at the campground tomorrow night


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

farleybucks said:


> We will have some spares


It looks like I'll have to borrow one of those spares. I ordered mine on Sunday from Hook1 but only got the shipping confirmation email today. Not sure it will be here in time...


----------



## yak-on

My question is who's bringing the beer ? Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish

Beer gets loaded first. If there is any room left I'll see how much gear I can fit.

Who is on Chase Watch. I'd hate to see his season start the same way last year ended  Sorry couldn't help it


----------



## Zorro

I actually have two extras...I'll bring them.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> For all who are coming up to camp. I will bring a box of burgers if someone can bring the grill and others can bring sides we can have a cookout at the campground tomorrow night
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know I will be bringing a grill, along with Chase for after checkin that we can use the tonight.

I wont be up till 7ish though.


----------



## fishwendel2

42 degrees at 7am tomorrow...yikes!


----------



## SeanStone

Amanda, Russ, and I are on our way up! Someone text me with items I need to get for the cookout.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Any word on the clarity of the lake from any guys who are already there? Just curious with all the rain we've gotten around here lately.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I have 36 burgers and 16 pieces of cheese everybody call out what you're bringing for the cook out so we have enough


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Wont be there tonight, but i'll bring pop tomorrow


----------



## SeanStone

2 feet of vis....

Jim give me a call and ill pick up what we need

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

No way...wow, thats really good. Game on!


----------



## DLarrick

Northern1 said:


> No way...wow, thats really good. Game on!


I wasnt expecting it to be that good either. Good vis but hope this cold front doesnt shut them down too much.


----------



## fishwendel2

Agreed! #nolockjaw


----------



## SeanStone

They are biting

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

Three fish total in less than an hour and a half........32". 

Catching them on a little bit of everything too!
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yakfish

I'm pulling all my stuff together now! 2 feet of visibility sounds fantastic to me! 40+" to take first is my prediction, can't wait for the morning!


----------



## Brad45005

Wow, yakfish how many poles you fishing with?,,lol.. I see one on your board that's in my selection also. 

I'll see you guys in the a.m.!

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lostleader

Brought the camper and the family up. We are over on the B side camping. See ya all in the morning.


----------



## yakfish

Just got home from Indian lake. I had a great time at the event. All i can say is too bad it wasn't a bass tournament! Congrats to the winners! 

Look what was in the box on my front step when I got home! I'm ready for next weekend now!


----------



## Northern1

Yakfish, were you the 2nd place winner today? Btw, I had 3 of those show up today! We needed them yesterday haha.


----------



## yakfish

Northern1 said:


> Yakfish, were you the 2nd place winner today? Btw, I had 3 of those show up today! We needed them yesterday haha.


No. I didn't catch a single crappie. But I had a 3 fish limit of largemouth totaling 47 inches. LOL!


----------



## DLarrick

Bite was definitely tough today but for my first event it was a great time none the less. Look forward to getting into a few more and hopefully getting to feel some of that cold hard cash. 
Special thanks to Zorro for loaning out a couple hawg throughs and helping out my group. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zorro

DLarrick said:


> Bite was definitely tough today but for my first event it was a great time none the less. Look forward to getting into a few more and hopefully getting to feel some of that cold hard cash.
> Special thanks to Zorro for loaning out a couple hawg throughs and helping out my group.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You're welcome. Glad to help you out! 

I didnt catch a single fish. I missed a few but it was tough fishing. Only my 2nd time targeting the elusive crappie. In two crappie tournaments, I have 7 inches of crappie. That's like an inch every 2 hours - bamboo grows faster, right?

Oh well...love the turnout for the event. This thing is really starting to gain traction. Nice work Neil & Co.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Congrats to eveyone at the crappie tourney as no one walked away with out winning something thanks to Neil and the BKFT team. Also thanks to all the sponsors. It was a lot o fun to see everyone again. Looking forward to next weekends event 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone

It was good to see everyone again, and pretty cool to see all the new faces.

That cold front really put a damper on the bite that's for sure. The day before I ended up with 3 crappie at nearly 35" the biggest of which was 11.75 and Amanda even got a 13"er. (Pictured) The day of the tourney was completely different....I managed 2 fish by 1230 and struggled the rest of the day trying to find my final fish. (A 10" crappie would have placed me in the top 3) 
While I was struggling to find fish, Russ and Amanda went to work, each getting a limit of 3 fish while I was looking for 1. (Placing them both in the top 10)

This coming weekend is the online bass touney.....Im torn between hitting the rivers for big cats or actually trying to compete in the tourney. With no rain in the forecast and finally seeing rivers at fishable levels I'm leaning toward cats.....In addition there is some stiff competition this year. Shawn Skidmore (yakkin4bass) is a largemouth catching machine (70 plus largemouth submissions on kayakwars)......my money is on him. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass

Well Sean, I'm certainly not a crappie catching machine but had a blast nonetheless being at the tourney last weekend! Thanks to Neil, you, the sponsors and to everyone else involved and who participated in making an event like that happen! As far as the BKFT online event this weekend, I'm weighing my options which at this point are 2 different places at Erie and 2 different bass species, or staying close to home and talking you out of catfishing and into meeting up at waynoka or out at adams or both. Btw, I'm on an absolute cold spell since the girls went into the post spawn recovery. They should be getting going again soon! I need outta this slump.


----------



## rustyfish

Don't start eating into my catfish plans now, LOL. Honestly I'm not all that convince of Sean sticking to his plans to blow off bass for catfish but we'll see what the conditions look like. 

I also had a really good time. Good to meet and hang out with some cool people and catch some fish. It was on the verge of being too darn cold but turned out pretty good.

Thanks to the BFKT crew!


----------



## yakfish

This weekend looks like it should be nice weather wise. I have to work Friday but I will be out somewhere Friday night, probably CJ Brown or Clark Lake since they are fairly close to where I'll be working. Saturday I think I'll hit Kiser all day, and if the weather cooperates this week and the rivers get back to a safe level I am going to do a two day over night float on the GMR Sunday and Monday! Its only Monday and the weekend can't get here soon enough!


----------



## nyall86

Had a great time this weekend at my first event. Fishing was tough so I was glad to land a couple seeing people around me get skunked. Not sure if I will be able to do the online tourney as I will be white water rafting for my bachelor party in WV. Was cool to meet some of you guys in person this weekend. Good luck to everyone his weekend!


----------



## Yakkin4bass

rustyfish said:


> Don't start eating into my catfish plans now, LOL. Honestly I'm not all that convince of Sean sticking to his plans to blow off bass for catfish but we'll see what the conditions look like.
> 
> I also had a really good time. Good to meet and hang out with some cool people and catch some fish. It was on the verge of being too darn cold but turned out pretty good.
> 
> Thanks to the BFKT crew!


I won't mess up the catfish plans man! Lol!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

With all the rain in the southern half of the state Erie looks good. If anyone wants to go Saturday give me a pm or call


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216

Only bummer is winds out of the North...would like to have winds out of the south but we're only looking at 8 mph so not too bad at all. Plus all the rain we were supposed to get yesterday didn't happen. Gonna be a good trip and looking forward to meeting you and Aaron. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

All this rain has put a serious damper on my catfishing plans. Looks like I'll be bass fishing, my goal is to break that 60.25" mark set last year.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone

In other words, you guys better get a few in the 20's up there........ 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

SeanStone said:


> In other words, you guys better get a few in the 20's up there........
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey Bob...did you hear that? lol, lets find some fish!  Can't wait!


----------



## kayakcle216

We will find them! There out here and in big numbers too. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

Got my arsenal of drop-shot baits and tackle ready to go man. Now only two work days left....lol


----------



## Zorro

I'll be on Erie friday and saturday. Sean, I'm thinking we can squeeze you in on the lake if the rivers dont work out...should be enough room


----------



## farleybucks

In case any missed it we posted the results from the Buckeye Blitz online tournament last night...
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!buckeye-blitz-results/c23cd

Some nice fish caught over the holiday weekend...nice work!
Next stop: Paddlefest!
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!paddlefest/cbig


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

The online tourney was a blast as always. 309 miles, 55 hours of fishing and lots of bass. Thanks to all who work to make the trail a great success.

On a different note, with the lull in the tourneys for 3 weeks, I will be going to Lake Erie for some smallies and walleyes on June 5th if weather is good. Looking at Cranberry Creek area for anyone who wants to go.


----------



## kayakcle216

I've always wanted to launch out of cranberry...keep me in mind Lima! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

I might be up for that trip..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

I will post more here as the forecast is posted to finalize our plans.


----------



## farleybucks

Would love to make that trip Jim....both the eyes and this trip just isn't working out this year with my schedule! I am working my church's festival from thurs-sun....let me know if you go again....


----------



## farleybucks

Just posted both these on FB:
The smallies are heating up! A couple new YAK Ohio's over the weekend...Logan Estep pulled up a nice 18.25" smallie on a drop shot rig to take the top spot and Jim Hunt found a nice 17.75"er on an oldy but goody Rooster Tail....
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!2014-yak-ohio/c1mpw

The first 2014 Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail Leaderboard sponsored by Wilderness Systems Fishing Kayaks has been released! 
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!2014-standings/c1aw3
Brock Spencer sits at the top with an incredible start through two events, red hot angler Chase Bateson is a close 2nd, 2013 AOY Jeff Bennett hot on their heels, and Jim Martin and Amanda Jones rounding out the Top 5.
Remember, it is a LONG season and last year over 10 anglers were still in the mix for AOY at the last event (this year there should be a lot more!).
To qualify for Angler of the Year you have to participate in 4 events minimum (only one online event will be counted towards final standings). If you participate in more than 4 the lowest scores are thrown out). Did we mention you are also entered to win a brand new Wilderness Systems Ride 115X?!?! Better watch out Brock, Chase, Jeff, Jim and Amanda some kayak anglers are gunning for your spots!


----------



## farleybucks

1st event: Crappies, 2nd event online, next up: Paddlefest June 21st featuring the River vs. Lake battle......we will be updating the event page in the next week or so...

http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!paddlefest/cbig


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

Your not going to miss anything Neil as the weather is not going to be good Thursday so the Erie trip is off. I will keep ya posted if we make a trip up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

Due to high water from the storms that hit the area last night the Little Miami River will NOT be eligible fishing waters for the tournament tomorrow. Please refer to the website for alternate locations if you planned on fishing the LMR:
http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/#!paddlefest/cbig


----------



## farleybucks

Been a long time since I posted anything on here, but we have started to post a lot of things on our Facebook page the last few days with many more things in the coming weeks. 
We just wrapped up year 2 on the BKFT and I have met a lot of people over that time. 
I have been able to help some people become better kayak anglers, but there are several others on the trail that have helped me. If you haven't heard of the Trail or are looking to become a better angler this is one place to start. I have told several people by paying $25 for entry to one of the BKFT events you learn a lot more about fishing Ohio lakes & rivers than anywhere else. Not to mention the tourney's are 100% payback with some ridiculously cool sponsor prizes. (just ask Mike Murphy who just won a Wilderness Systems Ride 115X kayak last Saturday!)

Planning has already started for the 2015 season and things are starting to look pretty amazing!


----------



## FishermanMurph

Talking about this Ride 115X? . It was a great season, what I enjoyed the most was hanging out with fellow kayak fisherman, especially the camping the night before some of the events. 2015 season can't get here soon enough (well....let's allow fall to stick around little bit before the snow flies). 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nyall86

I highly recommend attending an event. It was my first year in the trail and I met a ton of cool anglers and fished all over Ohio. Everyone is super friendly and happy to help you on tournament day. As Neil mentioned you pay $25 and either make that back placing in the top 15 or get a raffle prize worth that or more.

Few pics from the Kiser lake event
































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Zorro

I agree with Nyall. This is a great trail with awesome events and prizes. Even if you don't fish all of them, I would highly suggest trying one of them. Great people and great prizes...even if you get skunked on the fishing aspect you can make out with a good prize.

Thanks for organizing these events farleybucks!


----------



## canoe carp killer

How do I get the info for when and where these events will be held? Just got my first kayak and plan to do lots of fishing in it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks

The website is here:http://www.buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com/
And Facebook here:
https://www.facebook.com/BuckeyeKayakFishingTrail
The 2014 schedule just ended and we are planning for 2015 right now.


----------

